# NoBalls vs NoTrapps: The face off



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Couple of days late

But this is mine and trapps' new years face off.

5'11

24 years old

13st 10

Roughly around 12-15% bf.

Ginger hair :lol:

Pics will be uploaded every 7/10 days.

This post will include my pics and I'd would be best if the 2nd post contains trapps' pics so will you please refrain from posting untill his pics are up.

Please note:

As with most of these face off's ... Its not about

Who's bigger

Who's more shredded

Who's got the bigger chest or arms

Its simply a bit of motivation for the two of us.

Btw: thx to flinty for suggesting this idea, will be a big help.

Also I WILL be keeping up my daily journal

(Here's my poor atempt at posing for pictures lol

All taken;

2ND JANUARY 2012. (Most pics have the front page of yestrday paper, and a close up of the date  )


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Stats: 6'2". 27yrs 92kg 203lbs. Bf at a guess will update but around 18/20% although that mag is a week old pictures taken today 3/1/12

Thanks flinty for the inspiration, I really needed it my last year has been shocking I'm lighter and fatter.....but not by much


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

And we're off, no balls looking pretty cut in comparison, how'd you like the sparrow legs I'm sporting


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Not as bad as u made out mate lol

Tapatalk took the p!ss

It wudnt work on tapa, went on the browser, didn't work on there.

Lmao I was getting so fcuked off!!

Ur backs looking good mate! And triceps are defo dominating ur arms. The way it shud be !


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

good luck guys, subbed


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice slippers MB!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> good luck guys, subbed


Cheers pal


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Robbie said:


> Nice slippers MB!


O yeah forgot to mention.

Ermm ...

Would you believe me if I say they aren't mine?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Cheers pal


X2


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

all the best guys, will watch with interest Trapps were the same height and weight.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Good luck fellas!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> all the best guys, will watch with interest Trapps were the same height and weight.


The first month my focus will be cardio and legs so I should see a drop in weight & then for the last two months drop the cardio considerable and a full on on-solute of lean mass building!

Thanks monster for starting the journal


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

No problemo dude !

this month I'm going to concentrate on 5x5 training. Mostly for strength, I'm neither bulking or cutting atm

Low on cash this month, but I'll be shoveling in as much as poss ! Can't wait to get back to work and resume normal routine. At the moment this is my routine...

Get up

Masturbate

Play cod

Masturbate

Eat minimal food

Masturbate

Gym

Play cod

Too tired to maturbate  so I go to bed


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Get up
> 
> Masturbate
> 
> ...


LMFAO....................still LMFAO

I bought all the supps as soon as flinty brought this face off up well enough for the month and a bit. There are others  but not for just yet


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Niiicee man

What do u make of 'instant mass' and 'super pump' or superDUMP as its other wise known

I had the blue flavour, good pump, incresed concentration but it turned my [email protected] blue. Lmao.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Instant mass is ok not ideal for my first month though I'm not going to use it at full recommended doses.

Ye superdump! I can hear my stomach churning for hours after taking it. I rate sp over jack 3d and bpi 1mr not coz it's stronger coz it ain't,it don't make me feel like I'm doing a weekend at Glastonbury off my face cutting shapes


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha yeah jacked was a little weak for me

Currently using nox pump. That's a gooden

Well I ordered from myprotein,

4kg whey iscolate, was supposed to get more (instant oats etc)

But saw they had 50% off clothing so bought a load of sh!t insted haha


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol those hoodies. I'm in sales when I see x% off I ignore it unless I'm looking for the product, those hoodies were proper cheap!

Going to get flamed for this by the big boys but I've never given the oats a go will have to have a hunt for febs intake


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Oats- one of the best gainers there is mate

most other clean carbs taste like total balls - rice, potato, pasta.

I usually have a bowl of oats with cold milk. Bit of sugar for my breakfast.

Right after my egg, toast and other [email protected] lol.

Nyt pal


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

haha nice thread ..

good luck fellas will be keeping an eye on this ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

My money is on the gay guy! :lol:

Good Luck lads


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Good luck fellas


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

R0B said:


> My money is on the gay guy! :lol:
> 
> Good Luck lads


Lmfao

U can't vote for urself bob!


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

good luck to both of you


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

good luck lads, lookin sexy in ur pics


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheers fellas.

:lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Could be a good one. Monster i think you need to masterbate more !!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Could be a good one. Monster i think you need to masterbate more !!


Lmfao. Here's the thing ....

I now have forearms like popeye and my test levels are that low I have developed the voice of paul o-grady


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

monsterballs said:


> Lmfao
> 
> U can't vote for urself bob!


I know, it would be too easy :2guns:



monsterballs said:


> Lmfao. Here's the thing ....
> 
> I now have forearms like paul o-grady and my test levels are that low I have developed the voice of olive (from popeye)


Fixed  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha pr**k :lol:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Well today was a killer!

My first day off since Xmas day so I got up went for roughly 4.5m jog unfortunately a couple of hills reduced me to walking pace.

Then up the gym for 4pm,

10min warm up on treadmill then 10,000m on the rowing machine took 45mins on level 8 out of 10 on intensity. Absolutely screwed it took me the best part of 20mins to recover before hitting squats.

Warm up:

Just bar x30

20kgx20

40kgx15

Sets:

60kg x 12

80kg x 8

100kg x 6

120kg x 3 (with an all mighty scream for last)

Calf machine:

70kg x 10

80kg x 8

90kg x 7

100kg x 5 but my form was shocking throughout


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

good look guys looks a good even ish match up !!!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> good look guys looks a good even ish match up !!!!


Cheers fella.

Notice the name drops


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks a good workout that.

I think that much cardio wud litrally be the end of me !

Trained shoulders today (its in my journel).

I got my BIT of cardio in there, 10mins hard cycling, there and back.

Against the wind and rain lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Years ago my cardio was my strength! In my teens I was an Ouse Valley sprinting champ 2 years on the trot and local comps I did really well,I won 100 & 200m those 2 years but about 19 I fell in deep with jah and smoked weed like cigarettes and fu(ked it all up!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah weed did that to me. About the same age.

For maybe a year or more.

Since I stopped it, even if I take one drag I get high.

And whilst I'm high I just keep thinking to myself

"When am I gna feel normal" lmao

Not done it for years now


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Im already sick of my reflex bars, they state "great oven baked tast" they should say, great oven baked taste and then we smear a concoction of glue and dog sh1te all over them.

I dont mind dealing with a undesirable flavour i.e the reflex growth matrix taste like crap to but I can knock that back quickly, these bars at as fast a pace as I can set still take 10mins to eat.

a brick sized lump of toffee would be easyer to deal with!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao take it u don't like them. Never tryed them myself

I'm off to make some protein frapjacks after work. No gym 2nyt but legs 2mra so gna have cheat meal 2nyt.

I'm currently on whey iscolate UNFLAVORED.

Its not too bad.

2 5kg bad. 30odd quid.

Pro 20g

Carb 1

Fat 0


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

make your own, good luck! i cant bake for sh!t i would do a small tester just to see how they come out first


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah there's a lot of good recipies online/here for them


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

The last two days I've come to realise how much my standards have dropped pathetic weight on the squats and today although I was going for high reps the weight I had to do on all my back and biceps is half what it use to be truly gutted.

My cardio Sesh was ok rowing machine only for 8k tonight and resistance trainer for 20mins.

I just need to get this month of cardio & leg focused program done,roll on feb the orange JUICE will make me catch up to old standards!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ahh man, its prob cos u havnt been back much since xmas or maybe more.

Yeah this month just concentrate on compounds. Heavy heavy compounds lol

And then juice it !!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Over the last year I haven't been Focused at all because of work blah blah blah,I'm nearly a stone lighter than my peak with more bf 

But today I grew the balls and told my sister and bro in law that I can only work in the motor trade from now on, it will dent my income but I have a goal and I have to focus!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah mate. You've gta have a social life, you'll proby find other things getting better aswell. ...

Things at home with the missus for example.

Plus we r all here for motivation mate


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

It'll be nice to see the kid before she goes to bed once in a while!

Cheers bro this place has let me open out loads! Thanks to peeps like yourself (no ****) lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Cheers bro this place has let me open out loads! Thanks to peeps like yourself (no ****) lol


 Here... Have a rep


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Here you go chap have one yourself, but this is the last complement we share rob will start getting jealous!


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Holy**** you're 92kg, don't look it!! lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

getting jelous??

Mate he's sending homing pidgons to my door !!

Or shud I say **** pidgeons


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

NickDuffy said:


> Holy**** you're 92kg, don't look it!! lol


Holly **** that's the gayest avi I've seen. Lol

P.s you haven't seen my tool (don't get any ideas!)


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Holly **** that's the gayest avi I've seen. Lol
> 
> X2. Defo x2
> 
> ...


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

At a point I was just under 98kg d-Bol test, a lot of water though I had a face like a hamster with an endless supply of food.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> an endless supply of food.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

LMFAO. Something I thort I'd share 

Just been to do a job at a 'studio flat'

I new what was to be expected ... Scum lol

Young lad. 19/20 covered in rediculous tattoo's, full tracksuit, rockports. Thort he was a big boy cos I spotted the (must of been 10kg) dumbells in the corner 

Fckin tool !!

Walked in and the first thing he said in his scummy sh!tty 'devo' voice was ....

"Fukcin hell. What are you curling ! "

Hahaha I litrally burst out laughing, ignored the question and walked past him.

Oh how I laughed !!!!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I would of loved to of seen his face!Good lad for not entertaining the ILS sufferer.

Lmfao.

Sorry to be lame, rockport?

Devo is that Devonshire accent?

Just realised how stupid Devonshire was as that's the other end of the island!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Rockports- boots you see chavs wearing often with socks tucked into their trousers hahaha

Devo- go on youtube and search devo. ****in nobhead chav lmao funny vids tho lol

Just been gym,

Legs day today .....

Warm up fine, 1st set on squats my partner went too low and injured himself. Maybe hip flexer.

He was moanin his t!ts off so we left.

Debating havin some tea and goin back tbh.

Want to get 260 on leg press 

My pb is 250 

I was gunna go for the big 260 today but he's put me in a **** mood.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I can leg press more than you, but your squat p!sses all over mine.

How does that work?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Dux said:


> I can leg press more than you


Screw you :lol:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Dux said:


> I can leg press more than you, but your squat p!sses all over mine.
> 
> How does that work?


Leverage, you can prob squat more as you have no legs just shoes tied to your hips. I don't think your squat record stands tbh. Lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Gunna take a cycle down to the gym very soon.

Have another nox pump

Had one before but I'm coming immune to it.

Last one left so I may aswell have it.

Report weights later


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I said I was going for a new PB.

Well and truely smashed that one lol, skipped 260. Streight onto 270 x 5. Boom

Stopped at 5 as I was getting a inner (upper) thigh pain, maybe hip flexors at the top of the movment

Then onto

Leg extensions

Warmed up

Then

110x8

120x8

Machine maxed out at 120 so went onto one legged

65x5


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Subbed! good luck guys


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> Subbed! good luck guys


Cheers stranger.

Were u been lurkin


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

concentrating on training bud getting nicely cut before a long bulk starting in feb 

looking at the pictures you've posted you look like you've made some good progress there mate.

hows your shoulder training now? if i remember correctly you were having problems with it a while back?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

You currently on cycle? Or just natty bulk?

Yeah my shoulders 90% better. Only thing that hinders me sometimes is endurance.

Even tho I do rehab still for my cuff.

I feel my tendons tire before my actual muscles.

I doesn't hurt like it used to, never get pain. Just a dull ache every now and again

Shoulders looking full again !

How's ur training man. Did u ever give bulldogs a try


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Only used clen throughout cut.. had a while of cycle so back on cycle starting beginning of feb hopefully adding some nice lean mass. debating blast&cruise as i hope to compete either at the end of this year or next year for the first time.

I didnt buddy I ended up trying oxygym as my cusen and a few people i know train there plus its abit closer to me than bulldogz may still pop in for a session at some point though. hows the new gym your at?

thats great mate shoulder pains when training are utter shyte, there looking good anyway.

what your goals for 2012? any things your especially trying to bring up?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah I've ween to oxygym a few times. Really good the fact they do mma etc. Has really boosted popularity.

Goals for the next year or so.

Add a stone + in lean body weight.

Deadlifts atm are 180. Aiming for 240-250 by the end of the year.

Going to try the blast and cruise myself, although atm I'm on anti-biotics (for back acne) a 2 month corse.

And I don't no if dbol would even be an option on anti-biotics.

Shed any light Mate?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Yeah I've ween to oxygym a few times. Really good the fact they do mma etc. Has really boosted popularity.
> 
> Goals for the next year or so.
> 
> ...


Yeah, its a good gym mate

Aiming big there mate, sounds good! do you set monthly goals to meet also to keep focused on the long term?

I couldnt comment on taking anything with anti-biotics mate as i simply dont know and dont want to give incorrect advise..

PERSONALLY i'd probably wait untill id finished the anti-biotics, but i dont know enough about the subject, .. id advise asking a mod or someone with decent knowledge in that area. do you have a next cycle in mind? ive got some gbp test400 and pc tri-tren on hand at the moment so just picking an oral now for a kick.. was thinking of oxys after reading a recent thread with informative posts by ausbuilt


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Well tonight just abs at home, although yesterday legs felt fine today I've been walking like John Wayne and my left bicep really aches but in a sort of good way (its had a good workout) but due to my legs couldn't do any cardio.

It's only been a few days of strict diet & it's hard to keep to with my gf eating crap around me but my only slip up has been two sweets out of a tin of cadburys Heroes that have been taunting me for days.

Legs better be good in the morn as a short jog is on the cards before work, and gym at 7ish dependant on work.

Well done on the pb MB good work!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah I've heard nothing but good about oxy's.

I've also got a friend on cycle atm and he used a pro hormone (megavol) as a kicker.

Which he rated higher than dbol. Apparently not as liver toxic.

That's what I'm worried about dbol on anti-bios for, just the liver toxicity.

In the past I've done...

Dbol test 400mg

Then

Dbol, test 500mg (I also added deca in but felt it was really underdosed)

I'm thinking tri-test, but tbh I've got more reading up to do first plus time of ordering ... Will see my corse of anti-biotics through

I take it your cycle is a bulk cycle mate. I'll read up on that also.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

seems things are going well in here from you both !!! keep up the good work chaps !!!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> seems things are going well in here from you both !!! keep up the good work chaps !!!!


Thx mate. Great motivation


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Cheers flinty


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

I used megavol by chaparral labs a few years ago now mate.. had great gains over 4 weeks and strength went up considerably and ate like an animal and never got full.. but also had very noticable sides! bp was elevated, bad pumps (couldnt walk to the end of the street without shin pumps becoming painful), alot of lethargy, would wake up in the middle of the night after about 2 hours sleep every night without fail. despite all the sides strangely i still enjoyed the cycle..

yeah mines a bulk cycle but a clean bulk keeping fat gain to a minimum (whats the point gaining a **** load of fat when it has to come off again?)

so what you thinking then maybe a trusted test+deca+dbol run as your previous one failed?

what do you think about bulking with a keto (ckd or tkd) diet mate? ive only ever used it to cut but was thinking of using it whilst bulking.. my thinking is that it would help me stay leaner by utilizing more fat for energy and also causing less water retention and bloating than i would experience with a high carb diet, obviously watching sodium intake also for this purpose. actually going to do some research on this now as im interested in what benefits it would have over a moderate-high carb diet whilst bulking..

@Trapps - what are your goals buddy? are you both using the 3month time frame for the most progress as in the other face-off threads?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

100% agree with the keeping fat to a minimum, no point in it. Maybe it would put strength up ,only slightly, with a higher bf%

Not worth it in the long run imo

I'm not 100% on my choice of cycle yet. I'm looking at tri test with a kicker

Most of these jourels are 3month only but its seems great motivation so far so will just carry on.

Regular picture updates. And with us both going on cycle in the near future. Should see some decent changes.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Really it's all about who's changed for the better ascetically, not on mass increase or strength for this 3month bout.

But aside from the comp with MB, personal long term goal is to be over 100kg of lean muscle and get into a proper routine from now on. When I get to the 100kg I'll probably want to go 125kg but I better keep the goal close at first and then better it once there.

My past training & aas use has been patchy I've pretty much done a cycle a year for five years, but now is my time,although a touch late in my eyes at 27 to get serious as I would of loved to start serious much earlier but my career came first and am now in the position that I wanted to be financially and property's wise I can.

Only thing other than getting in shape left to do is have a son!

Oh & a Ferrari 458italia or probably what ever the next Ferrari is. Lol

P. s if I loose I will rechallenge straight away


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Gunna leave my journel well alone now.

May aswell just carry on in here, I no wat some on here can be like about having similar threads up. Lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

If they don't like bud they shouldn't read!

You've got a fair few subbed on it mate,do what you feel best.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Really it's all about who's changed for the better ascetically, not on mass increase or strength for this 3month bout.
> 
> But aside from the comp with MB, personal long term goal is to be over 100kg of lean muscle and get into a proper routine from now on. When I get to the 100kg I'll probably want to go 125kg but I better keep the goal close at first and then better it once there.
> 
> ...


sounds good mate. 27 isnt old mate theres pensioners that get up on stage and look awesome! you sound like your heads in the right place mate.. so i take it you would maybe like to compete one day?

what do you mean IF you lose? theres no losing here buddy.. game face on! its all about winning


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> what do you mean IF you lose? theres no losing here buddy.. game face on! its all about winning


Exactly.

But if you do not hit your goals I'll cut your toes off :lol:


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Exactly.
> 
> But if you do not hit your goals I'll cut your toes off :lol:


 haha! :surrender:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Cheers D-iron!

Never gave competing a serious thought what soever, being a beast is all I've really thought about. Lol

The loosing thing is just I'm fresh back at the gym my last cycle finished 7months ago and after I finished it I went down to a few light sessions a month!  so I feel monster is up and physically ready for the heavy weights required, and for me it's integration period.

If I wasn't entering this face off I would of just run a cycle without the warming in period and prob not benefited as much from my up coming cycle.

I'm running tri tren & tri test both new to me but I've had a friend and his mates(who are competing strong men)put me in the direction of it after running and loving the strength gains, one of the blokes is a 30st beast who's done the lot


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Exactly.
> 
> But if you do not hit your goals I'll cut your toes off :lol:


After I cut your balls off and feed them to rob. Lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

You'll have to keep me updated on the tri test mate!

I think as soon as I get a bit of cash maybe I'm gunna have a form check from one of the P.T's in my gym.

I'm pretty certain its all spot on but always helps to check, lower the weight if needed

Cos its not all about the huge weights if ur not lifting right is it !

Ps. Lmfao I've read TWO threads today hayley has been involved in. And in both she's been accused of being nocarbs lmfaooo

"My names hayley and I don't drive an audi"


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

It's **** for me my best mate who started me of training is a PT but he moved back to Wales about a year and a half ago, how lucky was I to have a pt bez mate!even more gutting I only seen him a few times since he moved, I see his kid and ex more than him I think that as well has aided in my lack of gym exposure.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry missed the noaudi bit LMFAO,that's your doing lmfao


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

haha love the fact you used angler mails Good luck to you both


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha

Off to bed fella

Work 2mra. Maybe arm sesion 2mra but my training parnters not trainin and once u train with a lad pushin u to limits, its sh!t wen u go on ur own lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Josh said:


> haha love the fact you used angler mails Good luck to you both


If by angler mail you actually mean 'the daily star' yes. Cos that's what I used haha

Cheers fella


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Cheers D-iron!
> 
> Never gave competing a serious thought what soever, being a beast is all I've really thought about. Lol
> 
> ...


never say never though mate, you may find yourself been that beast and wanting to show it off! hmm that could just mean abit of muscle memory coming back to make your progress look more on the progress pics  haha

nice one are they both prochem? sure they have a tri-test400 or something.. ive got there tri-tren 150 for my up and coming cycle.. i need physically restraining from ending the last few weeks of my cut and jabbing the sh*t! i get far too over excited before beginning a cycle :lol:

30st!!! thats some weight! its amazing how quick someone of that weight can move whist carrying heavy weights for the farmers walk lol


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Haha
> 
> Off to bed fella
> 
> Work 2mra. Maybe arm sesion 2mra but my training parnters not trainin and once u train with a lad pushin u to limits, its sh!t wen u go on ur own lol


**** it buddy, get motivated, go there to work! head in the game, no fcuking around!

g'night mate.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yep both PC obviously I've used test and tren but not the tri, only concern I have with the test is getting a even dose, I would rather not run 800mg pw but also don't want to unlevel ml's wanted ideally 2ml each shot twice a week of both administered together to keep injections to a minimum.

That 30st bloke carries a fair bit of bf but ye he can move! He competed not long ago and was strapped inside a car shell I think it was 30m sprint he did it in just under 12seconds!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Yep both PC obviously I've used test and tren but not the tri, only concern I have with the test is getting a even dose, I would rather not run 800mg pw but also don't want to unlevel ml's wanted ideally 2ml each shot twice a week of both administered together to keep injections to a minimum.
> 
> That 30st bloke carries a fair bit of bf but ye he can move! He competed not long ago and was strapped inside a car shell I think it was 30m sprint he did it in just under 12seconds!


what kind of dosages are you thinking of using mate? if you ran the test at 600 that would be .75ml which is as easy to measure and pull as 1ml?

12 seconds carrying a car over 30 metres! crazy!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> what kind of dosages are you thinking of using mate? if you ran the test at 600 that would be .75ml 2 pw which is as easy to measure and pull as 1ml?
> 
> 12 seconds carrying a car over 30 metres! crazy!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ye 600mg was more my intension ive only run 500 test e and 500 test a before and this mix has deca in there never run it so nice and steady with new things in my system. Had no issues before but slightly different compound this so don't want to be to cock sure.

I should probably just draw the test first.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Maan. I defo should not of had those TWO nox pump pre-workout drinks.

Don't think I'll be sleeping 2nyt. Can't keep still

Just necked 3 zma tabs. Hopefully they will kick in soon


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Maan. I defo should not of had those TWO nox pump pre-workout drinks.
> 
> Don't think I'll be sleeping 2nyt. Can't keep still
> 
> Just necked 3 zma tabs. Hopefully they will kick in soon


haha isit the dorian yates - nox pump? love that stuff!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah dorion yates stuff.

Really good but after a while (1 box, 30 sachets) need a break lmao

Waking up every hour last nyt


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Yeah dorion yates stuff.
> 
> Really good but after a while (1 box, 30 sachets) need a break lmao
> 
> Waking up every hour last nyt


thats sh*t mate.. i found post workout they'd leave me feeling on abit wired on a bit of a come down so didnt have a prob sleeping after.. might have to invest in a box actually..

you training today bud or rest day?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

That nox stuff I got given a sachet from a friend before tried it out and it gave me an awesome sesh! But as soon as I left the gym I had a very hard to explain feeling, but all I knew was if I don't eat now I'm going to pass out, shot straight down waitrose to the hot food section,sweat pouring out of me and gorged some chicken down and paid at the counter with an empty bag with no doubt chicken all round my mush.

Must of looked a right state. Lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

il probly end up training arms later on . after work/tea

maybe 2nyt but il b going on my own so ive gta find sum motivation from somewhere lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Chatting to rob about close grip reverse push ups for streching the bicep head.

...

Trained arms 2nyt and put my theory to the test

Didn't go heavy as I've already done arms this week so just did a pump as I was bored at home lol

Super setted bicep exercise with tricep exercise.

Great pump

As for reverse push ups ... Defo worth a try. Same theory as preacher curls

Close underhand grip- biceps

Close overhand grip- more forarms.

Very good exercise imo.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Protein pancake time...

2 scoops whey

6egg whites

1 cup whole wheat pancake mix

2 tps evoo

Cup semi skimmed

If all goes to plan pics will apear later 

Wish me luck


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I tried making these using just 3 egg whites and 2 scoops of choc whey.

It tasted like chocolatey eggs.

And not the Cadbury ones you have at Easter


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao I no. Last time I made them they just tasted like scrambled egg.

I'm in 2 minds wether to make them lmao


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Protein pancake time...
> 
> 2 scoops whey
> 
> ...


let us know how they go bro.. if any good post up recipe/ cooking instructions and ill give them a try :thumbup1:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Well here's my input for the day.

Legs still a little saw so I sacked of the jog first thing but managed 45mins worth of easy cardio, 25mins interval training on xtrainer and a 5 min break before a medium pace on the rowing machine for 20mins just short of 4k.

Still very much in the reintegration period but onwards & upwards esteem wise a bit disheartening but I know this is the start of a record filled year!

And no doubt records galore for MB to!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> let us know how they go bro.. if any good post up recipe/ cooking instructions and ill give them a try :thumbup1:


Yo man.

These are awsome!!

Cnt believe my cooking skills lmao :bounce:

5egg whites

40g whey (mines unflavoured so I added cinneomon)

300ml milk

Few tspoons olive oil

Blended/whisked

Heat oil piping hot, add mixture. Make them thin.

This made me 4 pancakes. Still more than half the mixture left 

Topped off on a fancy plate, honey, lemon and banana.

Boooom b e a utiful


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Did you use the pancake mix?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sound nice bud! Food for thought. Lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Dux said:


> Did you use the pancake mix?


Just a little. Just to thicken them a bit

Don't think it needed it.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll get my mum onto these ASAP


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Dux said:


> I'll get my mum onto these ASAP


Lmao that's the spirit










Maan this fulm is fukced up. BIG TIME

(Human centipede 2) :bounce:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Told ya!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't speak about that movie anyone who likes that movie should be locked up naked with a hungry pi$$ed off pitbull


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm half way thru watching It.

I can't turn it off now :lol:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> I'm half way thru watching It.
> 
> I can't turn it off now :lol:


Cock in hand I bet. Lmfao


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmfao. That was the plan.

But even I can't masturbate to this. Specially when he says ...

"Keep crying little boy, you're only making daddys willy harder"


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Cheers monster I've just brought up a bit of sick


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Cheers monster I've just brought up a bit of sick


Thank dux.

He forced this film upon me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol, I warned you, it was all your own doing


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao.

Shame on you!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe bro, will be giving these ago tomorrow!

what is this human centipede shyte? lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

It's one to watch with the mrs for a romantic night in


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> Thanks for the recipe bro, will be giving these ago tomorrow!
> 
> what is this human centipede shyte? lol


U don't wna no lmao

A sick film. Sick sick film


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

I glanced a post from monster earlier in this thread.. "keep crying little boy, that makes my willy harder" or something along those lines.. definately wont be watching that with a female around.. maybe tomorrow whilst chowing down on protein pancakes.. :rolleye:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmfao.

Well we never no with you what they r into

Wasn't the last one u found, slumped next to th biffa bin behind ymca  :lol:


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Lmfao.
> 
> Well we never no with you what they r into
> 
> Wasn't the last one u found, slumped next to th biffa bin behind ymca  :lol:


are you calling me some sort of sexual predetor!!? :whistling: ...

on a serious note she might as well have been mate.. thats definitely where she ended up after i binned her


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmfao good to hav u bk mate.

Was starting to think you were at the bottom of a biffa bin!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Lmfao good to hav u bk mate.
> 
> Was starting to think you were at the *bottom of a biffa bin*!


does that mean at the bottom of a pit covered in fat women? how did it go with you meeting that girl "Cat" from st annes mate? remember you posted a thread up about it haha

off bed bro, will catch up with the thread at some point tomorrow


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I ended up meetin them both lmao. Ended up liking one but then gettin it on with the other...

Anyway, they both found out lmao.

Catch u 2mra bro


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Breakfast done

Meal 1 & 2 done

Now off to the pub to watch the footy.

One pint and I'll be p!ssed.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Another off day! Felt like crap after work mrs and kid have given me a cold, got no work tomoz double sesh cardio morning gym early afternoon.

Diet still going well, at least today was half a success,


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ahh just power thru the cold mate. Cardio will help clear it up and sweat it out !

I'm off work 2mra aswell but I've gta wait till my partner finishes so we can train back. So maybe cardio in the mornin.

Just munchin on pancakes again! Lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Off to the gym at 4 today! Sporting a 5 day old ginger face rug. I'm gunna see how long it can grow (no trimming either)

Day off work currently sat at home watching jermey fkcuing kyle. Ffs get me out of here!

Just had 250g turkey lean mince, 200g pasta. Forgot the greens. Ooops :lol:

No pre-workout sup today 

Ran out of nox pump and local sup shop only have 'black powder' and that's awful lol !

Any1 suggest anything I can homebrew up??


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

monsterballs said:


> Off to the gym at 4 today! Sporting a 5 day old ginger face rug. I'm gunna see how long it can grow (no trimming either)
> 
> Day off work currently sat at home watching jermey fkcuing kyle. Ffs get me out of here!
> 
> ...


Coffee ! 4 spoons worth :lol:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

This morning went for my run took a new root across the Ashdown forest, killer! So many more hills than I remember so in turn more walking but kept my heart rate up didn't stop.

This cold had me gargling at points defiantly didn't help the heavy breathing!

Going to hit the gym late tonight about 8 to miss the masses


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yo mate.

How many miles was ur run today. What you training later on.

My diets been pretty spot on today ;

Meal 1.

2 bagels w/ peanut butter

50g whey

5 eggs

Banana

Meal 2.

25g whey

Pint semi skimmed

Meal 3.

250g turkey mince

200g pasta

Bite to eat on the way to training. Chicken bites.

Meal 4 on its way. same as meal 3. + naan bread 

Training was excellent. Back and abs

3 sets of 8. I'll jot down the max weight.

Lat pulldown 95kg

Lat pull(hammer grip) 115kg

Deads 180kg x 5 (5sets of 5)

T-bar 90 x 5 (5 sets of 5)

Close grip rows 7sets x 60kg

Did a great abs routine;

30secs leg raise

30secs planks

30secs rope crunch

No rest. Repeat 3 times.

Today first time taking 'chest eze' topped off with can of redbull. Wow. Like the first time I took an E. Awsome !!!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I would be totally guessing at distance about 4 miles, as it wasn't roads I can't use google maps to calculate, but for sure more harder circuit than before 90% on grass not Tarmac and more hills!

I bought some Turkey mince today to give it a whirl as next month I can't just eat chicken breast and beef mince by the kilo.

What you putting in the turkey mince, just veg & pasta or a bit of tomato sauce?(not ketchup)

Tonight high rep stuff,clean and presses lunges and a bit of kettle bell work. I can't wait till feb to hit the bench ect, proper weights


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Its good u can stick to certain exercises till feb lol

I'd wna jump onto bench streight away lol

I've just polished mine off with pasta, veg and onion and bit of chilli powder & gravy (or oxo cube w/ water whilst its boiling.

Tomato sauce/purae is nice

Nice balanced meal.

Lean turkey mince- 500g for £2-lasted me 2 meals. (250g - 60g protein 0carb and 16g fats)

1kg pasta - £1. lasted me 4 meals - should of been 5 ooops lol

Easy.

Stuffed! Lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I've just put a bit of pesto on it and stirred it up in a big bowl. it weren't bad at all and cooked & served up in 15mins.

I will do some bench this week and all the usuals but high reps just want to max out! I love pyramiding till one rep max out normally 5 sets.

I think we're heading for some good results, right I'll update in an couple of hours at the gym


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Have a gooden.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Beasted!

Warm up on xtrainer 10mins, then to the calf machine that only goes to 60kg 5sets 12-12-12-8-5, then 4sets of hanging leg raises followed by cable crunches at 70kg 3sets all 12reps and squeeze for 3secs every rep.

To the kettle bells I haven't got a clue what the name of the exercises are but 3 different ones 3sets each really got the ticker going!

when doing kettle bells I had a load of kids gorping and it was rather off putting!

So I after they finished dead lifting in there group of five strong with 30kg on the bar(dic|< heads)I thought f¥ck it I'll give them something to gorp at, put two 25kg's on each end and smashed out 15 reps then proceeded to pyramid up dropping reps on the fifth set 2reps 170kg no were near record but mega happy,especially after the look on the faces!

Followed it up with ten mins interval on the treadmill.

By far the best sesh I've had this comp!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha good ladd !!

You'll always get 'that' group of lads. And they soon shut up wen u show them up.

Good workout then?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Loved it, not the best session I've ever had but certainly for a while.

I'm feeling more and more confident about upcoming gains due through feb and march!

I might have to ask a mod to change my name to The UK-M BEAST. Lmfao


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

How'd your sesh go MB?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> How'd your sesh go MB?


Uk-m beast haha I don't even think they wud let u wud they lol

Great yea. U myt of missed it I posed before with the meals (turkey etc)

180 deads. Only 4-5 reps. Well they were actually rack pulls as don't like going mega heavy on normal deads. Feels like I'm gna pop out a hernia lmao.

Nyt bro


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

looks like both of you have had a good days liftin! well done lads


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Cheers D-iron


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> looks like both of you have had a good days liftin! well done lads


Cheers dan. Hopefully shoulders will be just as gd 2nyt !

Shoulders/tri's

Ab workout was a killer last nyt. Really feel it today, provably cos I'm a fat [email protected] and never train abs lol. But I enjoyed it

3 times a week from now on !

**plus working abs more is helping my 'tilted pelvis' balance out

Sorted out my cycle:

My posison will be

Week 1-4: 40mg dbol ED

Week 1-10 Tri-test 500 2ml per week (but as I've only done 500mg test before I might switch the dose from 1000mg a week to 750mg) thus streching the cycle out another 2 weeks

Adex: throughout cycle up to pct. 0.5 e3d

Hcg: week 4-8(or ten, if I lower the test dose)


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

looks like a powerfull cycle! more test than im running i was planning on 600mg of test a week.

In regards to you HCG how often are you going to administer it and @ what dose, everything i've read is so different to another, some smash the lot at one hit and others drag it out


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah readin back over it, it would be a powerful cycle and my previous cycle was 500mg so im going to ...

Shoot 1.5ml a week... equalling 750mg

As for hcg mate. last cycle i did 500iu twice a week. Cheap enough to buy £30-£40. one amp lasted me 10jabs (5 weeks)

Most people dont start till week 3-4 (i cant rember when i finished but ill read into it . think its 2 weeks BEFORE pct.)

so 1 amp will last you a cycle

Although 1st cycle i never used hcg but that was only 400mg test a week . (pussy cycle i no)


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

i've never used hcg, last cycle i notice shutdown but all cycles before didnt notice anysides not saying i wasnt shut down but no difference , balls defo didnt feel as full last time and i had a few hart pumps as i was falling asleep.

this time I will use hcg as me and the gf want another kid an nows a good time to be trying, i've been giving it my all at the mo even if i dont want it just to hopfully get her pregnant before next cycle.

is the test your going to use that tame feline stuff thats a whopping 500mg per ml?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ahh congrats on trying for another one. Hcg will help imo.

Yeah that is the one ... 200cyp, 200 deconate, 100 enanthate

Well I'm 90% sure this is gunna be what my choice will be. What do u think dude. I've only heard good things about it.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

looks good, very very cheap so another bonus the highest pc tri test is 400mg which is what im going to run i'll pay a considrable amount more per mg of test but i've run pc for my hole aas time and trust it through out im also keen on rohms, but at the end of the day test is test and if its what it says on the bottle is true that would be the smarter option for anyone! i might run it after you've been my guinepig.lol

I would love to know why its a no no if you get what i mean!

just to add I have used rohms d-bol very good and pharma iranian test both I would use again but they are on the pricey side


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Think I'm going for british dragon dbol mate.

Persuading my training partner (as said in the pm) is guna be a toughy. He doesn't no I've used aas before u see. He's older (ur age) and nerly exact same stats as me. But he's bein a little *** about it lol,

I said

This is the info on dbol...

Pro's : if u go on it ull get massive

Con's: if u don't go on it u won't.

Lol he's not clued up on it or anything like that u see so he's sceptical saying every1 will beable to tell and he will look stupid etc.

The usual, basically everything that went thru my head before I did 1st cycle


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

if he doesnt he'll just have to watch you get massive,lol and also if he does and only runs dbol and your running others he'll get bigger and think how many of these things is monster taking:confused1:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Just do it anyway, then when your strength goes through the roof he'll be gutted


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Well he owes me a load of cash, he gets paid this weekend so I told him that's when I'll be ordering  (not starting till end of month)

And if he asks how many I'm taking )cos he doesn't no I'm doing inj aswell) I'll just say 30mg daily and give him a creating pill every week and say that should do it :lol:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

got to put him on 40mg ed, for me when i first used d-dol i was on 50mg.

I just dont think 30mg is enough but different people do get affected by different doses start him on 30 then up it in two weeks dependant on how he feels


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> got to put him on 40mg ed, for me when i first used d-dol i was on 50mg.
> 
> I just dont think 30mg is enough but different people do get affected by different doses start him on 30 then up it in two weeks dependant on how he feels


Fuk that!! I'm starting the cnut off on 80mg every 3 hours :lol:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

tell me how that goes it might be my next cycle


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha I'll let u no how long before he dies.

I'd give him 2days


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

a day tops!

when are next pics due, the longer a gap the more noticed change will show,when did you want to do the next?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Shud we do it in 3 week intervals. I was looking last nyt, a weeks progression and I look ... Well not the same lol. A bit worse lmao.

2-3 week?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

25th or around then which is good as we are both about to start cycle just after.

bet thats just in your head you'll look better mate im sure of it, I defo look a bit slimmer but im refusing to weigh myself till we need to put up pics i want to see a big drop(I hope) rather than lots of tinny ones.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah mate will do that then. Do it every 3 weeks then. Better seein big changes rather than little ones.

When u due to start cycle, I'll start similar time


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

first of feb but depends on when my oxys turn up as not going to order them till the 27th of this month so they shouldnt take to long after that latest i hope would be the third, but crack on your cycle dont wait for me bud.

im toying with the idea of HGH aswell but im struggling finding doseing running with certain aas and i've read alot of people saying I wouldnt really bennifit at my age which has got to be balls, if you put HGH in the search bar on this site nothing comes up, im not sure what forum to post questions about either aas, pro hormones and so on?

I might just Pm ausbuilt the man who knows everything!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah aus knows his aas lol I imagine him to be HUGE lmao

Well my bdays 24th jan. So I dnt reli wna be on dbol for then as I'm gna have a few bevvies. Nothing major like.

So I'll be close to the 1st feb anyway bud


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I probably wont pm him i bet he gets loads of hassel! his avi all i can see is delt!lol

i'll raise a protien shake to the air on the 24th for yay chap


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha cheers mate.

Yeah I bet he always gets "plz check my cycle" "is this ok to take with this"


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Just remebered when I bought some cissus ages ago I got some free trib. Only 30tabs. Not expecting much from them if anything (as they were free) but myt aswell use them

30 giant sized tabs. 2 a day. 2 weeks corse :bounce: I'm so lucky


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

later for me no gym just a jog on the roads as by the time I get back it will be dark and the route I took the other day is hazardous in the light let alone the night time.

kettle bells really work the body all over so want to rest the muscles with heavy weight and burn some more fat.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

might aswell! get'em down ya boy.lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Fcuk steroids. 2 week corse of these will get me where I wna be :lol:

Off to the gym soon. Shoulders/triceps today. Log it later !


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

good luck bro.

form form form


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Very good sesh today!!

High volume of exercises- but on most only 2 sets

Dumbell press

5x5 sets

Pyramided from 26kg to 30kg then back down.

Side raise dumbel

16kgx6

22kg partial x 8 s/s 10kg full range

Front raise dumbel

14x8

16x8

Shrugs dumbell

50x8

50x8 s/s rear shrug 40kg x 6

Rear delt raise dumbel (7 sets-SFT style)

14x6

Triceps

Close grip bench

90x8

100x8

100x8

Kickbacks

16x8

18x8

Dips

Bodyweigh x 8

20kg x8

Overhead cable (7 sets SFT style)

Started on 35 ended on 60kg

Again high volume of training BUT eaten very well today

The 7 sets at the end (sft style)

I always do there on the last exercise of every muscle group, for extra pump in turn... Streching the muscle therefore ... BIGGER MUSCLES :bounce:

So I'm doin 5x5 on compounds only!

And sft one the last set.

So I've got to make sure I'm keeping the food spot on.

Turkey steak for tea. Yummm


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks good mate, dumbbell press looks like you dropped the weight was that to keep form as good as pos? If so good lad!

I'm really going to have to persist with lower weights for form and leave my ego at the door especially cycle time!

You love that turkey! I can't wait till feb that pc I've got been speaking to me for weeks now, jab me trapps you know you want to.pmsl

I bet you'll be the same when your TC comes in!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah form was good. Also on dumbell press, because I've had shoulder injury before (torn cuff) I'm really warey about upping the weight past 34-36.

Fine on smith shoulder press, barbell. Hammer strength.

Its just standard db press I'm warey of. But no biggie

I went thru a phase of having chicken everyday (which shudnt be done cos u get bord) which I did so now I'm onto turkey, fish etc.

Yeah I can't wait till I get that TC. Gunna have some killer doms in my triceps 2mro.

Its supposed to be chest/biceps 2mro. But if I have bad doms chest isn't a good idea.. So I'll swap it with leg day. Or could even do quads/biceps (I used to do this quads/bi one day hams/triceps another. That used to work well


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Very good sesh today!!
> 
> High volume of exercises- but on most only 2 sets
> 
> ...


Nice workout buddy.. love fast 7's! i also begin my workouts with heavy compounds although i usually opt for 7x3-4 rather than 5x5 

and its the fascia that the pump stretches bud not the muscle  its the connective tissues that acts as a pillow case would to a pillow, the pillow being the muscle. The theory is the more the fascia is stretched the more room in the pillowcase (fascia) for muscle growth.. extreme stretching could be a good addition at the end of your workouts if this is what you trying to do 

whats todays diet looked like bro?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheers bro.

Sft- cheers for clearing that up u clever [email protected] lmao

Yeah I feel its workin. Only been a month or so but these massive pumps I've been leaving with have got to be doing something 

Hwos ur training mate


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

haha I also believe that its most beneficial when training antagonistic pairs together e.g. biceps, triceps as the pump in both stretches the fascia further. if its working for you stick within buddy :thumb:

my trainings always great mate, even though im coming towards the end of my cut and my lifts have dropped in weight im still enjoying my training and still aim to improve every session, even though it seems impossible when in a cal deficit lol

I find keto awesome for cutting, all the fat in the diet seems to suppress my appetite somewhat and i have no hunger cravings what so ever!.. could be due to clen which i have stopped or currently dexaprine.. but other than my weights dropping a little and feeling leaner each week i dont even feel like im cutting... strange.

At somepoint between feb and may whilst im on my bulk we should go for a sesh at either oxy, bulldogz or wherever bro be good to train with someone serious.. ive only even trained with the little guys that follow you around the gym doing everything you say lol..


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I couldn't stomach a cal deficit. No chance lol. Although I will 'cut' one day ... I say cut, I mean descrease my carbs by 40g a week 

O yeah I no the feelin of sum1 doesn't really no wat they r doin, you spend half the time in the gym givin the advice on form etc. Then next time u do the exercise they havnt took any notice of you !!

Luckily I train with a older lad 26/27, he knows his stuff to an extent, but I enjoy dispursing my vast knowledge on him :lol:

But yeah defo a sesh sounds good mate! Anytime. Oxygym sounds better than bulldogs tbh. Just for the fact its bigger, also its quieter at weekends


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Got to say lads you to have all this lingo that I have to google wiki ect I need to train with bbs not strong men. It's not they've no clue just the differences are massive between the two things.

I wish I bloody joined here ages ago I hate feeling like a novice!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ahh not to worry mate

Time is wisdom !

No end to the knowledge on here


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Got to say lads you to have all this lingo that I have to google wiki ect I need to train with bbs not strong men. It's not they've no clue just the differences are massive between the two things.
> 
> I wish I bloody joined here ages ago I hate feeling like a novice!


I cant imagine you'll of heard the words "calorie deficit" much if you've been training with strong men :lol:

Im sure there are members of this board who are also from east sussex buddy.. im sure if you ask around you'll get a training partner with the same goals?

@balls haha! im sure the bulk will catch up with you eventually  I know what you mean i just seem to randomly educate the people i train with whether they want to listen or not! half the time i see the blank look on their face whilst nodding and just carry on anyway... this is during a designated and accurately timed rest period obviously!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Must say since I joined in November I've learnt a lot but I haven't even scratched the surface.

My first source was a strong man my only direct info source dbol tren and test all the way for them boys (not all before i get burned just ones i know)pct was almost laughable with my mate!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Today the gym was rammed. Full of one month warriors for january only :lol:

I was tlking to my partner about the benifits of 5x5 on compounds. As he wants to up his weights.

I turned round 4 other new lads in the gym were all sat listning to what I was saying. All with a totally blank look on their faces lol.

Although one did come over to me after and ask "am I doin the 5x5 properly" bless him.

Not hard ... 5sets of 5reps lol

Obviously I didn't say that to him "let's have a look and I'll see" and then I went off on one again about when to up weights,cals etc lmao. Poor lad


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Exercises I'm confident in as said my best mate is a pt he showed me the ropes but he doesn't like aas just an out and out fitness freak for a natty his body would shame a lot on here, and body building ain't an interest of his, all I've got to do is link all the exercises together to the stage I'm at! Oh and I've got a memory like a sieve which doesn't help!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Same. I have a sh!t memory. No1 to blame but myself I suppose, shudnt of smoked too much weed as a teenager :lol: 

But I find all this stuff to stick.

As when I'm not training and putting the stuff I've learnt into action, I'll be reading up new stuff. And when I'm not reading I'm eating or thinking about eating lol


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

one month warriors haha! :lol: yeah thinking about it mate we should really charge for this sh!t..

i dont mind educating my training partner during rest periods but if someone comes over to me and asks something whilst im working they best prepare for a flying dumbbell when my sets done..

give this ago mate rather than do 5x5 at the beginning of your workout do 7x3-4 i love it and find my strength improves even better with this than the 5x5.. have you seen the powerbuilding routine mike o'hearns brought out? its on bodybuilding.com great routine.. love going heavy.

@trapz yeah theres so much to learn about the sport, supplementation, diet, anatomy, physiology EVERYTHING on this site.. everydays a school day mate and if your passionate about the subject learning isnt work. lol so the strong men had you on the dbol, test and tren.. how many cycles had you done before this mate? should i take it their advice was more broscience? what was the PCT buddy?

still havent seen any diets up guys? have i missed the post or are you avoiding listing todays diet?  :lol:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

My pct has only been rohms pct caps!

Today's intake breakfast 2slices whole wheat toast with earth peanutbutter.

11 snack reflex flap jack

2ish turkymince and whole wheat past tubes with pesto small serving.

Same as last night

Got home more lean turky mince with small amount of pasta carrots broc & collie flower with usn protein shake

Then about 1hr ago 4egg omelette with only two yokes and 4 whites


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Diet was good as it goes

1.

Oats

50g whey

Pint milk

5eggs

2.

150g tuna

2 brown bread

25g whey

3.

LARGE jacket sweetpotato (won't be doing that again. Taste like cow sh!t)

150g tuna

Baked beans

4.

Pint milk

25g whey

Pitta bread

8 jaffa cakes :lol:

Training

5.

Banana

25g whey

6.

250g turkey steak

200g sweet potato

Veg 

7. 4 egg omlette

50g cheese.

Not counted the cals today but looking at it... Around 3600-4000.

I'm intrested about those rohm pct caps mate. Thinking about getting some


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> I'm intrested about those rohm pct caps mate. Thinking about getting some


Put a big order in, we might get a discount


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Dux said:


> Put a big order in, we might get a discount


I've heard mixed views on them mate. Like , you need to take ai with them or u still need to take nova etc.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I can't wait to be cramming in the meat and carbs,this has been a shock for the body I normally eat all day I miss bacon and sausage baguettes which I had most days between meals and add to that chocolate and bakery crap pretty much daily


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

There just for a gradual drop nothing to help gyno from what I gather


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

nice one guys, looks good. and ive heard good things about rohm's pct caps.. how do you rate the reflex flap jacks trapz?

jaffa cakes.. oh dear.. back to weight watchers monster you fat cnut! :lol:

whats everyone training tomorrow? off bed will catch up with the thread at some point tomorrow.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll start a thread on them nearer to the time we need em, someone on here will know the deal with them.

I just don't wanna be p1ssing about with hcg if I don't have to, I've no where to keep it.

I'm not sure I'd be able to hide it in the back of my mum and dads freezer without raising suspicion that I'm up to something


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I've got orange an chocolate ones they are awful, they take so long to eat you need at least a pint of water with one to get it down so chewy and sticky!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao. My missus (ex) found mine in the freezer.

I said I was diabetic. Even tho I'd been with her for 6months and never mentioned it before lmao

Don't suppose u can say that to ur mum tho can u lmao


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Well no, especially when my sis actually is!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Sh!t sorry man

U cud always just tell them its 'female hormone' cos u don't feel comfortable in a mans body anymore


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Woke up at 3am. With a terrible pain, outside of my wrist (near the wrist bone,the lump that sticks up)

Anyway went back to sleep and its a bit better now,

Not sure if this is cos I slept on it funny, or maybe cos I did dips or a exercise that put strain on my wrists. When I put my arm out to the front holding hand in a hammer possition, and turn my wrist so palms facing the floor, fist clenched.. that's when it hurts.

Anyway supposed to be chest/biceps today but if this is 100% better I'll sack it off and do legs instead.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Woke up at 3am. *With a terrible pain, outside of my wrist *(near the wrist bone,the lump that sticks up)
> 
> Anyway went back to sleep and its a bit better now,
> 
> ...


Id get some wrist wraps buddy. i wear them for flat bench as i find it puts alot of stress on my wrists.. be careful mate


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah mate, its loads better now . but still doesnt feel right !

been streching it all day, if i cant find any straps on the way bk thru town. im gunna sub 2nyts (chest/bi for legs)


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

yeah sounds good mate, no point risking an injury..

kill it bro


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheers mate.

Second thoughts, defo gunna do legs, just ordered some straps online.

1. My training partner hates doin legs so I focus on battering them the most haha

2. The gym will be heavin same as last nyt, full of little nobby chavs. So I'll enjoy walkin lunges with 70kg on my back 

HOPE NOONE GETS IN THE WAY!!!! Haha


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Second thoughts, defo gunna do legs, just ordered some straps online.
> 
> ...


HATE chavs in the gym! one lad i saw actually had a full tracksuit on.. to train in... he was sat on the peck deck txting.. but im pretty sure he was there to workout.

mate just walk through the little cnuts.

Ilove training legs! the intensity i train them at sees me near throwing up and supporting myself on equipment whilst attempting to walk out of the gym.. love it.

your partner will only hate doing them because he cant do them lol. you only dislike what you cant do, and if you cant do it theres room for improvement and growth! 

EDIT: 70kg.. that was last week mate its 100kg tonight


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

The tracksuit lad was at my gym today... Most of his 'workout' was hid thumbs on his fone. T!t.

Legs today. Workout was awsome. Two things...

1. I've been logging the leg press wrong. Our machine is NOT plate loaded, its stacked. Therefore the seat is adjustable. (To hit diff parts of muscle)

Now I've been having the seat at a horizontal position (not sure what exactly that hits in the quads but its a lot harder)

Today I stuck the seat almost upright (I'd say it was 30degrees)

Results, below.

2. Form on squats has not been spot on, still isn't ... But I've dropped a load of weight and gna get it spot on

Leg extension

120x8

130x8

Squats

120x8

130x8

Leg press

190x5

260x5

300!! X 12 :bounce: (wanted to see my potential as thes the machine maxed out)

260x5

190x5

Sumo deads (stiffleg)light

90x8

100x8

Lying ham curl (dumbell held inbetween legs) calves as relaxed as poss to eliminate them

30x8

34x6

Calf raises (leg press) (10 second rest)

100x8

190x6

230x5

190x6

100x8

All in all good workout!!

Then 5mins abs at the end, even taking a pi$$ I couldn't stop shaking. Bring on the doms


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

nice work buddy i hope you cant walk tomorrow 

dont know how you managed to train abs at the end haha.. i do alot of concentrated weighted sit ups for abs and it actually kills my legs even though they are just supporting..

good move lowering the weight and keeping form mate, injury prevention is a must and unless your a powerlifter its all about how hard your working not lifting the most weight  like the leg extensions for pre exhausting quads and getting some blood into the muscle.. rather than use leg extensions for a warm up i do the actual squat movement really slowly ass to grass with light weight and stretch out in the movement, works well but im a squat addict lol.

that chavvy [email protected] must get around.. idiot.

whats todays diet been like mate?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Diets been so so.

Appetite after workout was lost 

But forced it down.

Rough- just worked out

3380 cals.

Pro-260

Carb-300

Fat-80

One meal left,

Either shake with eggs and evoo

Or omlette but cba cookin lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Been a busy boy today mb! Walking like you crapped yourself tomoz I bet lol. Good work!!!

Went for a really long sesh today shoulders and triceps and small amount of cardio at the end of the sesh.

Mostly cable high reps on both muscle groups,all 5 sets all low weight to do at least 12reps.

I did chuck in some free weights for both muscle groups but again low weight high rep.

Unfortunately I broke and weighed myself, and to my horror I weigh pretty much the same! I was in total shock, without a doubt I look better so what the hell!

My only conclusion is as I've never cut my body is in shock and storing water, I'm drinking much more water and not really peeing more,so in this evenings meal I've put some cheese into my pasta and beef mince, to ad some fat to hopefully reset my metabolism.

What do you think?

I took 3 scoops of pre workout tonight, it did the trick just right, not to strong and not to weak good pump although high reps


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Busy busy yeah mate, nxt week gna have a pt look over me a couple of exercises I'm still not getting spot on. Two biggies aswell ... Squats and deadlifts.

As I work stood up all day I sometimes get a pain right at the top of my a$$ on the right cheek. Done some research and more than certain its ... Glutimus minimus sydrome. Basically its the abductor muscle need strengthening. So looked it up. Got a few exercises.

Ull of heard of runners knee, that's what causes it. Poor/week abductors/hip flexers.

Much like the rotator cuff in the shoulder... Sorry to bore u lol

Yeah maybe higher fat intake will kick start you mate!

What pre-work out u takin atm mate, I'm lookigng into making my own

All the stuff is easily enuff to buy off ebay... Cheap aswell

My pal did it a while ago, 125 servings for 45quid he made. Awsome !

Bit strong but its all trial and error


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Are you sure it's not rob missing you Aole and jabbing you with his stiff in the wrong place? Lmfao

Seriously though grim! Good luck with the pt I hope it sorts it out,really don't want to see you injured!

I'm on Gaspari superdump max, oddly though this is the first time it hasn't churned me up inside!?

Making your own f-that I would end up making a laxative that you can't sleep for days on!

I never have used pre-workout whilst on cycle, I might do in feb.

Also I've decided against Oxys to kick with on my cycle,I've read things and been warned by my mate that they are highly damaging to the liver, so sod it I'm going on the dbol but I'll get the blue harts sod the water retention I just want it as clean as pos for my body.

Another bonus of the dbol is that I'm going to start lifting heavy again then and to take a bit of the stress of my joints as there will be more water on them.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Naa man, Any slightest hint of injury I'll stop and get it checked/recover.

Superdump is good I've used it before. Besides having blue sh!ts everytime I used it. Concentration and focus and the pump was good !

Yeah makes sence about dbol, maybe that's why more opt for dbol then.

I was takin pre-workout on cycle and I found myself feeling lythargic a lot. Due to high blood pressure. From both the juice and pre-workout. But I'd say one/twice a weeek shud be fine. I was at it 6days lol

Nyt dude


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Are you sure it's not rob missing you Aole and jabbing you with his stiff in the wrong place? Lmfao
> 
> Seriously though grim! Good luck with the pt I hope it sorts it out,really don't want to see you injured!
> 
> ...


Ausbuilt a very knowledgable member of the forum posted up info on this last week. HIV and Cancer patients take oxys at 150mg ed to combat wasting with no adverse side effect (apparently) and Ausbuilt himself is using oxy at 150mg ed with no side effects NOT EVEN the water retention oxys are well known for.. the reason for this? a very low carb (under 50g a day) diet with VERY little sodium in his diet.. with anal diet the water retention can be lessened dramatically.. Aus still has sunken cheeks at 150mg a day!..

just food for thought.

Ive never used a pre workout whilst on gear, my bp increases on cycle anyway i dont want to have a heart attack :lol:

I read somethinng a while ago about people sniffing cocaine whilst on gear and having a heart attack.. may have no relevance but...


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Funnily enough aus put me in the direction of oxys, well in stumped they do cost loads more than dbol but I've read they have a better more instant strength gain,aus himself said he gets a10% gain!

Decisions decisions.

Tbh people get heart attacks just from coke let along whilst on a cycle!

I wouldn't go as far as to say they deserve it,but they should of known better!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I nerly had a heart attack when I was last on cycle...

Been on a road trip, few lads. 6 nights. Diffrent destinattion each night.

Newcasle

Manchester

Brighton

Preston

Carlsile

Wigan.

All my pals were drinking, but as I was on dbol I had the odd one or two. The plan was to just basically - **** our way thru lmao

See how many we cud sleep with. Lmao. We were all single at the time

Anyway I drove the minibus from blackpool to brighton and was pretty nakerd and my pals wanted to go out, I went out,pulled. Got a girl back to "the van" lmao. But I was so tired luckily I brought viagra....

Well turns out not to be lucky at all... I cudnt keep still. Heavy breathing, major high bp. Heart pamps. Thort I was dying lol

STILL cudnt get a boner lmaooo


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> I nerly had a heart attack when I was last on cycle...
> 
> Been on a road trip, few lads. 6 nights. Diffrent destinattion each night.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha, bet she was impressed,to the van for a floppy lmfao,I live 20-30mins from Brighton awesome place I love it always a goodnight out!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao I can't rmeeber wat happened lol

But I SHOULD of been embarassed. But wasn't lmao takes a lot to embarrass me lol

What's for training 2nyt mate


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Another jog for tonight, triceps & shoulders burning its like when I first started going still, or I'm just being a pussy!

What you doing sesh wise?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

That's wat u want bruv ! I'm wishin u all the best from the world of doms 2mro 

Rest day for me today mate, maybe go for a jog in a bit but doms from yestdays leg sesh are killing me lol

I've just bought shed loads of tuperware boxes, using my old weed scales I'm boxing up rice,oats etc.

Went to holland and barret today, got 3kg of whole peanut butter 

Also I got 'wheat bran' I was looking for ground oats but this looked good macros.

Pro-16g

Carb-26

Fat-5

So I'm gna give it a try with my oats. So 100g oats and 30 wheat bran =

Pro-20g

Carb- 95g

Fat- 12g

Taste pretty good with spenda but looks like ground up fish food lmao


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ah the trusty digi's.

Your a right Heston bloomentyle.

I think I need to be more creative!

Your constantly make me feel like I'm not even trying you [email protected] lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lol a lot of this diet is pretty new to me. The last 3 months I've really picked it up.

Before then I was on 'a bulk' just eating sh!t lmao.

All this weighing food is foreign to me,m first time I've actually don't it lol.

Did a little forigner at work today so had some spare cash so went to holland and barret.

On certain product there it is buy one 'get one for a penny'

I don't no what their weight gain brand is, buy that was in the sale.

Usually 2.5kg for 35quid. So it will be 5kg for 35quid and 1 pea lmao

I'm gna look into it


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Pretty sure its by 'preditor nutrition' size and weight gain.

Pro-23

Carbs-53

Fat-1

That's more or less intenet prices aint it 5kg-£35

Edit** wheat bran-in a shake. Tastes like balls. Fkin gross lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Well maybe I'll leave the inventing to you sir! At least I know the pancakes are gtg. Lol

You done a little foreigner at got paid! What do you do for a living I thought it was awnings? Lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah man.

Well my old man owns a blinds (window blinds) company. Worked for him from 16-20years old.

Then I came up with the idea of doin shop signs and awnings. Since we started doing signs (for the billions of hotels down here) buisness is good!

Did a few little signs for a hotel today as a foriegner. Took me most of the day lmao


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Bit of an entrepreneur!(good work)So your dad working for you now? Lol

Blinds are rip off from some people I did my flat kitchen and some of the quotes were unreal! For some pecker to **** them up 6months after they went in they only lived there for 2months


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm still workin for my dad 4-5 days. Depends what he needs really. And the other 1-2 days (usually 1) I'll crack on with signs. Good set up really.

What's training like 2mra mate

Diets been poor to say the least today 

Didn't have a meal inbetween brekfast and lunch. Or one between lunch and tea actually. Sh!t lol.

Then I got home and I had forgot to defrost some meat for tea. So I was stuck with omlette. Rice and peas lmao. No meat


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I think after your good few weeks one day of not up to your goal of intake shan't be frowned upon, I'll excuse you just this once. Lol

I'm going to do legs and lower back tomoz, I'll go heavier but still not bust myself to limit I don't want to over do it, readying myself for the abuse of feb!

What's your plan at the gym 2moro?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Chest/bi 2mra mate.

Should of been legs but I had to swap chest/bi (shud of been wednesday) my wrist was hurting wasn't it. All better now, just a strain I think, wrist supports shud be here 2mra. If not. I'll just wrap my deadlift straps round. Lol.

Just another money saving tip from oli  lmao

Nyt mate


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Just put a order in with 'matrix nutrition' look them up. Dirt cheap mate.

A massive 6.8kg weight gain £36

2 sets of wrist supports £4 each

1 tub of matrix 'rage'. Same consistency as jack3d apparently £15

Edit *

Training today was chest/bicep

What a pump!

Had a very good backbone to my workout aswell;

Chest flat dumbell. (5x5)

34x5

36x5

40x5

36x5

34x5

All very concentrated! Slow reps, power on the positive.

Decline barbell

80x8

100x8

80x20 (don't actually no why I did this) lol

Flies

20x8

22x8

26x4

Seated press s/s pec dec

80x8

90x8

100x6

2 sets of push up till chest totally burnt out.

Preacher curls.

30x8

40x8

45x8

Dumbell curls (5x5)

14x5

18x5

20x5

18x5

14x5

Finish 2 sets 21's.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok today was ok not the best intake & training but it was done.

Was meant to do lower back & legs but I changed back for chest which maybe wasn't the best idea as I did triceps yesterday and they were still saw.

Started with legs and first was squats 5sets first

10 x 70kg

10 x 70kg

7 x 80kg

5 x 90kg

3 x 110kg

Calf machine 4sets max load every set can't remember exact reps but all over 8

Leg extensions 4sets again reps ?

Chest incline bench

12 x 60kg

10 x 80kg

8 x 90kg

5 x 100kg

3 x 110kg this one was the only set that I had assistance on.

Flat db flys

10 x 20kg

8 x 22kg

4 x 26kg

Cable downwards pushing

10 x 34kg

10 x 40kg

8 x 40kg I think it was 8

I've had my head up in the clouds today a lot on my mind, so all those figures might be out a bit but around that.

As usual mb you've gone to town it seems good work!

And I better check those protein deals out sound good.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ahh no worries on the diet man, we all need a day off so to speek

But good luck on the pressing! Even if ur tri's were fatigued !!

Hopefully 2mra after work/gym (tri/abs/calves) I'll be having a sports massage if I can get booked in for one.

Had this dulla che at the back of my neck/head. Around the earline but in the centre of the back of my head.

Had it for a week or so now, maybe went to heavy too soon after my week off ay. Lol sh!t happens.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

@trapz i noticed you said in a earlier post that your preparing for your assault in february. whats happening in february? is that when you begin your cycle?

@balls good liftin on chest day mate have your wrist wraps arrived yet? i know a few people have had problems when ordering from matrix nutrition/ supplementcentre ?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

No danny ! I remember why I havnt used them from the last time now. Last time I had massive delievery problems with them. 2weeks of waiting - and then they had sent the wrong things.

This time... Orderer fri morning, didn't expect it to come today as on delievery it just says "will be sent by couriour".

Didn't receive a comformation email of my order, they have no phone number either.

Have emailed twice today to see if they even have my order in stock by no reply


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

ye my cycle starts then, the reason im waiting is my lack of gym use for months i've only been popping in once in a while and for ages and my body needs to get use to 5-6 days a week again!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

keep going you two , this is going to be a close one to call, glad im not judging it !!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> keep going you two , this is going to be a close one to call, glad im not judging it !!!


Cheers matey. I heard ur training with dave rob and milkman 2mra. [email protected] Go easy on rob will ya :lol:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Cheers flinty!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Take away time!

Roast pork curry, cashew nuts. Egg fried nice, chips and prawn crackers.

Fcuk you diet !!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Just got home from work and the gf tells me she going out so forced to miss the gym slightly miffed if she had asked I would of said make it a bit later, who goes out at 6:30.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lol ah babysittin then r ya. Just do a few thousand star jumps lmao.

Tuckin into my second curry lmao

The first one the sent was a mixed curry so I ramg back lol. I ate it anyway lol

How many calories do u rekon that was lmao

There was a fair wack of meat.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Just got home from work and the gf tells me she going out so forced to miss the gym slightly miffed if she had asked I would of said make it a bit later, who goes out at 6:30.


Have they not got Kinect? Surely something on those fitness games will help you out in an emergency?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

No but I've got plenty to help my right forearm out on the net.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

No need to send me ur [email protected] material dude!

**edited out traps w4nking material


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

@balls id get rid of that before a mod sees HAHAHA!

@trappz it says your private mail box is full and that you cant receive a reply buddy...

id use bacteriostatic water mate, yes reconstitute before mixing. theres a very useful sticky on here all about HCG..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/55418-hcg-mixing-storing-dosing.html


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Cheers iron!

And no cheers monster! Your one sick puppy! Lmfao


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Edited


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

i bet you already had those pictures on your comp didnt you.. :cowboy:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> i bet you already had those pictures on your comp didnt you.. :cowboy:


My comeback was going to be "yeah only cos u sent them to me"

The real answer is, just yes lmao


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

hahaha!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Switchin my training up. Sick of training on weekends tbh. Although when I'm on cycle that will change I'll prob just go do cardio/abs on a sat or sun.

From now on...

5x5 on compounds.

Finish off with fts-7 7sets.

Monday-BACK (after weekends rest ready for deadlifts)

Tuesday-chest

Wedsday- bi/tri

Thursday-legs

Friday- shoulders (nowhere near chest day as to give tendons a rest)

I'm not sure wether to split legs and arms and mix and match.

So insted of bi and tri one day and quads and hammies the next ... Do triceps and hammies one day. Quads bicep the next.

Purely for reasons of endurance, after quad work recently legs been shakin etc and not much energy for hammies.

Dan maybe u cud shed some light, I no u like to keep them on the same days don't u, for reasons of pump and fst?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Personally i'd hit hams with back on the monday.. possibly throwing in some stiff legged deadlifts after normal deadlifts.. assuming you start with 5x5 deadlifts maybe do 3sets normal and 3sets stiff legged. then id hit back hard and finish off the session with different variations of leg curls. but thats just me lol. id train legs on thursday as you have in the routine above but with the session been focused more on quads and CALVES as i dont see them in the routine above lol.

yeah if your going for the fascia stretching approach using fst-7 id train biceps/ triceps together.

as ive mentioned before think about doing some extreme stretching when pumped up at the end of your session  worth a try.. if you dont like it you can always remove it from your routine.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

@dan what is you weeks routine when bulking?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice cheers man. Yeah I never skip calves as most people do lol I include them on leg day.

May give the hams/back a go on monday.

Extreme stretches are always included, often in between my 7 sets. 30seconds "rest" is usally used streching.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

@balls nice one mate how you finding them? good really cant understand people not training calves.. you could have massive quads but when wearing shorts all anyone sees are some skinny pegs covered in scratches from deadlifts lol

@trappz it really depends on what im doing at the time mate i dont have a fixed routine that i use everytime i bulk.. it depends on what i feel i need to improve on the most and what my areas for improvement are at that time.. i will be training to incorporate low and high rep ranges training both type 2a and 2b muscle fibers.. also incorporating negatives and extreme stretching in my up and coming cycle.. it takes me a lot of time and thought when devising a routine for myself as there is alot to take into concideration. i'll let you know before i start in feb lol

whats yours looking like for your cycle beginning feb?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

In the past I've found pyramiding 5 sets from 12-15 reps first set down to 1-2 reps on last has always done me well.

This up coming cycle though am going to try and be in the gym for 2 hours at least,as cheese as this sounds I've been reading about arnies way were he would do multiple muscle groups going from one to another to utilise his time in the gym, although not recommend for people who aren't in good shape I feel my heads in the rite place, no pain no gain!

I sound like such a tool in this but on this cycle I will have to optimise my training and this is one of the ways I found after searching optimise that makes sense.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

in my opionion mate theres really no need to be in the gym for 2hours+ a day lol. surely the body parts you train first even if doing a few on that day would be hit but not with enough stimulus to get good growth? have you got a person you could train with? if so i recommend the dorian yates - blood & guts routine.. its awesome, hits everything with high intensity to failure, i found strength gains great using it and your not in the gym for 2 hours  arnolds routine is just pure overtraining, the only reason he got away with it imo is the amount of gear he must have taken.

what are your body goals for your cycle buddy? overall mass, some strength? any areas you want to prioritise?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I better run more gear then! Lol

My goal is a good amount of mass to win the face off but it has to be lean, I've read about DY's blood and guts routine and watched him train someone using it but that was a while ago, I'll reinvestigate that my sieve brain can't remember anything about it.

Hope it's quiet at work today to do some reading!

Cheers Dan


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I used to train for 90 mins plus, but have found I can do just as much in a shorter period of time, and I feel I've worked harder by doing it quicker.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

thats it, its not a marathon so i dont understand people who spend hours in the gym every day.. get in, create a stimulus and get out


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> thats it, its not a marathon so i dont understand people who spend hours in the gym every day.. get in, create a stimulus and get out


My workouts last 40-50 mins usually. Unless there's the really really hot ginger bird on the x-trainer. Then ill go do 10mins abs on the mat (which is directly behind the x-trainer) :bounce:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

so how long are your breaks between sets, when I've investigated this your flooded with different answers up to 2mins I read some were! I noticed MB does 30secs and usaly streches in that time is this what i should be doing lads?

im just about to read DY's Blood & Guts


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

The 30 seconds is when doing FST-7 mate.

A minute or so is usually about right, but everyone is different. I think you 'know' when you're ready to go again.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

very good read very annoying i dont have sound on the work computer as i would watch the video's.

the only problem I will face is getting a reliable training partner! there are plenty of people I can go to the gym with but the 2 main ones do strong man training and the others are part timers who go for a social as much as a workout it seems.

Dont really know how i forgot how it worked as is not really that much to remember:rolleye:

when doing how would you split the days as it seems you only seem to train a 4 day split?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

if you trained strongman in the past then you could be used to longer breaks if trying to achieve optimal lifts but i usually have 3-4 mins rest between my heavy compound lifts that i begin each body part with and then 1 min rest between the rest of my exercises.

it varies from person to person.. rest. then when you feel your ready to go, go.. could be 30secs-1min, could be 4-5mins


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> very good read very annoying i dont have sound on the work computer as i would watch the video's.
> 
> the only problem I will face is getting a reliable training partner! there are plenty of people I can go to the gym with but the 2 main ones do strong man training and the others are part timers who go for a social as much as a workout it seems.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

i think your over due a repping DI


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks buddy, you too for having the balls to ask all these questions


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Its all well and good reading and reading but if u can't find a 'specific' answer u gota ask or you'll never no.

That's cardio done for today, took the dog out on the sea front. Jogged 2miles turned round and walked back.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

making up for a cheat day balls?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Indeed I am dan!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Just went for a quick jog quick being the operative word, got outside it was so cold I turned back after half a mile.

I was chattering for ages when I got back in!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> Just went for a quick jog quick being the operative word, got outside it was so cold I turned back after half a mile.
> 
> I was chattering for ages when I got back in!


Man up


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao cold isn't it mate. I went out again with the dog before. Thort I would warm up. But I didn't lol.

Just flicked dancing on ice on, was amazed to see. One of the lads from the film 'the goonies' (u must of seen it) all grown up. Don't think he's been since the goonies lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ye I think my dogs got another thing coming if he thinks he's getting a long walk before bed!

Man up rob, it's alright for you your use to prowling in foliage on cold nights tugging one out to Mb tugging repeatedly at his place. Lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Ye I think my dogs got another thing coming if he thinks he's getting a long walk before bed!
> 
> Man up rob, it's alright for you your use to prowling in foliage on cold nights tugging one out to Mb tugging repeatedly at his place. Lol


Lmao rob even has his own tree in my back yard.

(I know he's there, but shhh)


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yo dan. Update on matrix***

Well not much of an update just a rant really.

6 emails, 2 to his personal email address... No word back at all. No contact number.

Don't even think there's any point in goin down there and picking it up as they may not let me as its been payed for online.

The moneys come out of paypal, but not the bank.

they deliver thru DHL coriours. But without even a tracking number from matrix I can't track it.

I've not even had a comformation email of my order for gods sake. They take the p1ss.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Grim Mb I'm sure it will get sorted, just keep trying!

Training today was really giving a go and getting a taster of the blood & guts workout, I did shoulders & triceps for my taster as they are the two that I felt I would need the least help from a training partner other than legs and I could use a gym instructor for some sets.

Shoulders:

Db press:

15x 20kg

15x 22kg

9x 28kg with spotter

Db raises:

14x12kg

15x 12kg

8x 15kg last one was crap

Cable raise long winded but left shoulder noticeable difference in strength to my right the stronger arm

5 min break

Triceps:

Skull crush:

15 x 20kg

15 x 25 kg

10 x 30kg

Single db overhead seated:

16 x 20kg

15 x 24kg

7 x 30kg spotted very annoyed by pt as he kept pushing it into the back of the bench which has a small block on the back.

Cable machine with bar on it:

18 x 15kg had to stop and put weight up.

16 x 20kg

16 x 22.5kg

7 x 40kg

I felt that with this method it would be very good for me but without a spotter totally pointless!

I will find it near on impossible to get a gym partner as I'm unreliable with time due to work, the only thing I can think of is bunging a £5 to the gym instructors a sesh!

P.s I know the I've made my own names up on some of the sets lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Good sesh mate. How did u find blood and guts?

I've not tryed it myself, no a few lads in my gym are doing it.

Trained back today.

Changed it up today... 3sets each exercise. 8reps, 6reps. 6reps ... 5x5 (compounds) fst-7 on last exercise...

Lat pulldown.

80x8

90x6

100x6

Bent over rows

60x8

70x6

80x6 (terrible form on last 3)

Rackpulls (10inch from floor)

100x5

140x5

170x5 (easy)

140x5

100x5

Seated row. Underhand grip

60x8

70x6

Dropset 60x6 70x6 30x8

Latpull down hammer strength (fst-7)

75x7 (2 sets)

85x7 (2 sets)

95x7 (2 sets)

40x15

Then 10 mins or so on abs.

Still got this dull ache in the back of my neck 

Have to go to a physio wen I get some cash.

Danabol is bein dropped off 2mra,

I have some amps of test enanthate (6/7 amps) left from previous cycle.

I no for a fact I'm gna wna start as soon as I get the dbol lol


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

@balls - yeah i dont think they know how to run a business.. id go down there and speak to the week little school boy they leave in the office during the week.. i think ive mentioned it to you before mate that the matrix supplements may be abit of a fraud as i worked out the nutritional breakdown of i think it was the all in one, one and it had far more kcals than was advertised on the front of the tub! ... send an email explaining that your giving them 2 days to reply or your putting a complaint in to trading standards or maybe the police because you feel they ae running a scam.. lol should grab their attention.. nice workout today mate! yeah i can see you getting itchy fingers with all the dbol and test lying around 

@trappz - good workout mate.. yeah you definitely need a training partner for that type of routine to assist with negatives and just generally going to failure on some exercises just isnt safe without a spot. nah dont pay anyone buddy get talking to people in the gym surely there with be a few familiar faces you recognize have an ask


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

He replied to one of my 6 emails I sent him... I got his personal email address, so he had to reply or I was gna bombard him lol

He said its bein posted today, but didn't say wen it was gna be delievered. The c0ck end lol.

Yeah I no wat u mean about the breakdown , I noticed that last time. I'm gunna get onto that wen I finally receive my order lmao.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

@mb it was good I never intended to go hardcore just to get a feel for it and still got a good pump, but I don't think I could of gone harder anyway without a spotter it would fecking hurt dropping a weight on my head!

@Di I will try to get buddy, I don't think I mentioned this but I'm back at my old gym as of two weeks ago, they have a totally new setup it is very impressive and a tener cheaper per month than my last gym, I trained there for three years and know a few people there anyway.

Today:

Someone I know started speaking to me and he brought up aas use and said have you seen Steve recently I said no not for a while(Steve is my old source)my mate said he keeps blowing up and shrinking, I just said oh really,

My mate started saying he's obviously using, so my bud said he questioned him about it and the reply he gave him was beyond belief!

My old source told him he had a batch of contaminated tuna!

What a dic( head! Lmfao


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao tuna!

I might use that one when ppl start noticing I'm on juice :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao I'm amusing myself with the matrix cnuts  I'm enjoying bombarding them with emails

He sent me a email ignoring all my previous ones bar one. And say it has been shipped today.

Half a hour later he said, its not going to be shipped till the items are back in stock.

My replys...

1st- so is it or is it not on the way to me

2nd- cos I need to no as I have a 'proper' job so I can't be waiting about.

3- (did the classic mclovin quote) "will you at least answer me.

4-????

5- bombardment emails will continue on you works email, your websites email and personal email till I get my answer

6-youre taking the ****. by law you have to tell me wen I order if an items not in stock

7-am I going to have to wait weeks for my order again

8-if you can't even reply to my emails concerning delievery I'll come down there and get it myself

All sent within a hour of the first 

Still don't have a clue wtfs going on


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

there going to want to sort you out soon just to get you out of there hair,lmfao goodwork keep it up it will get resolved


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

@balls HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! nice work mate! :lol: reps coming your way when ive spread it around abit more lol

Im going down there tomorrow to get some sp250 so may have a sly pop for you at the counter haha! what isit you ordered and whilst im there ill ask if there in stock?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Its martix super lean whey its the only 6.8kg tub they do. And a tub of their rage. (Pre workout)

Told him they have till 4pm 2mra.

Workout today was awsomeb but gym was packed and I hated it. Full of kids. Bad form. Don't listen to u.

Plenty of warm ups as it was fkin freezing.

Workout:

Flies

20x8

24x6

26x8

Dumbell flat (5x5)

36x5

40x5

45x5

40x5

36x5

Dan, wats best for 5x5 mate would you say. - going up weights of 2kg so it wud be

42x5

44x5

46x5

Or the way I do it- starting light. Jump up say 4-5kg each time?

Incline press bar

60x8

70x6

75x6

Decline dumbell

34x8

36x6

38x6

7x7 on pec dec.

Finished with a bunch of press ups.

Diets been up to scratch today.

Thinkin of cuttin out a few carbs, only for two weeks till I start cycle


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

before i get flamed you are allowed to talk about ancillary med sourcing aslong as the site does not sell AAS...

@balls have you ever bought your adex from alldaychemist? i used to buy my letro (femara) from there before it was discontinued and it was gtg but never used them for adex and am curious as to how well dosed it is? been a generic. any feedback on them recently for adex?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

No mate. Not myself but one of my mates did get sum adex from there not too long ago. Just before xmas.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

it depends mate i usually do it by feel.. jumping up by like 5kg the first 2 sets then moving up in 2.5's lol.. its what works for you mate.. some people will even say keep the same weight throughout the 5 sets and just increase the weight each week.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

did he mention if it was bunk lol ?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> did he mention if it was bunk lol ?


I will ask him mate I'll give him a txt for ya.

As for the 5x5 I've been jumping up in 4-5kg's up to set 3 then going back down in the same order. That's been working for me. 2 weeks ago I was on 45kg 3-4 reps but all assisted. (I no shouldn't do that but I was concentrating on the negatives)

This week I was 45kg. No assisted, even had more in the tank but didn't want to risk jepordising the rest of the workout


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

MB you should say to them your a member of multiple BB forums and you will flame them on all of them.

Looks like a good workout even though it was busy, your doing well on the flat db press strength has gone up well done!

Today I've done a semi blood and guts again but added a few extra sets than just the 3-4 recommend, my focus was on legs & biceps today.

Warmed up for 10mins on the treadmill nothing fast and then did some stretches for my hamstrings.

Smith machine squats:

60kg x 15

80kg x 12

110kg x 8

Leg raise machine:

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

60kg x 9

Calf machine:

40kg x 15

45kg x 15

60kg x 9 wasn't very happy with my form

Opposite of leg raise machine lol

30kg x 15

30kg x 15

65kg x 8

Stretched.

Bicep seated curls: I set the seat at about 60degrees

15kg x 15

17kg x 13 left arm didn't want to keep up

20kg x 7 left again

Preacher barbell:All weights don't include bar weight.

20kg x 14

20kg x 12

30kg x 6.

30kg x 4

Standing cable machine curls:

30kg x 15

30kg x 15

40kg x 7

35kg x 7

Single Db curls seated of the inside leg:

10kg x 15 left was a couple less

10kg x 15 " "

15kg x 8 left was sh1te 6

Finished on cable machine 21's

@ 20kg.

I think I need to start jerking with my

left its so much weaker than right but it might be lack of gym time and should even out as it wasn't this bad before.

My guns looked the business afterwards for current standard.

Diet ok small snacks all day been busy at work, just about to have tuna beans jacket feck the carbs!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha fcuk the carbs !! Good ladd

Workout looks good mate. Really good, just filling the muscles up ready for the juice are we

As for the bicep thing. Every1 has a 'favoured/stronger' side. (My right bicep is stronger, but fatigues quicker than my left) lol its a strange combination.

Maybe iscolate the bicep more (do incline curls, as you did today)

Maybe try, from now untill you get on the juice lower the weight a bit, so you can reach target reps with both arms, then do 3-4 extra with your left.

On my leg day I'm going to try lunges on smith machine. Emphasis on the 'try' lol


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

haha on the smith machine.. :lol: if you want to go to failure do them in the squat rack buddy that way if you fail you can rest it on the rails? smith machine wont allow the correct plain of movement imo  you could TRY though haha


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Good luck with the lunges!

I've always focused on my arms in the past the usual simpleton approach.lol

Just thrown some darts and my wrist is bad, I'm a bit worried as I've only had a problem once before but that was my left and it literally creaked for weeks!

Going to get some straps tomorrow, any recommendations?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I think that's a good idea with the db's on my left by the way mb!

Dan how's your training going at the mo? Do you have a journal running at present?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Straps- NOT matrix lmao

Got two pairs on order from them... Well you no the rest lmao.

Maximuscle straps are cheap enuff. 4-5quid.

Defo need mine to come soon, on incline barbell could feel it in my wrists 

@dan, I do use the bar sometimes but I rekon I'm going to do it light for the last 7 sets. As when I'm heavy on the bar. My balance is terrible, I have balance troubles as it is,

currently waiting on seeing a neutrologist. After 4 years of nhs tests on my ears... The have finally said "its not your ears that's the problem" lmao

Long running problem 9+ years dizzyness/lightheaded etc. Sh1t happenes

One point I was told by a gp It sounded like brain cancer, TWO whole weeks went by fkin [email protected] myself. Didn't dare tell any1. Then a phone call from the hospital, "sorry sir, you have been miss-imformed"

Anyway I'm beginning to sound like miss hayley. Me me me me me me me lmao


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Good luck with the lunges!
> 
> I've always focused on my arms in the past the usual simpleton approach.lol
> 
> ...


I got some a while ago from the PHD website for 4.99 and there great


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Lmfao at the noaudi!

Cheers for the tips lads on the strapps, if money wasn't a concern what would in your opinion be the best for support? Or good straps are good straps period


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

No word of a lie, last week wen I did something to my wrist doin shoulder press, it hurt for a few days ...

I litrally got some material from work, wrapped it round tight.

Easy


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Straps- NOT matrix lmao
> 
> Got two pairs on order from them... Well you no the rest lmao.
> 
> ...


hahaha!

still having issues with the "what was thought to be ears" ? the worst thing is it could be something so simple! but you have to rely on a bunch of clueless ameteurs called the NHS.. it really could be anything! maybe you have a blood vessel that has an irregular narrowing causing you to go light headed and dizzy in certain positions.. or maybe you have a random ingrowing hair on your ear drum.. or an ingrowing toe nail thats trapping a blood vessel.. 

brain cancer! id have sh!t myself. bet it didnt stop you training though!

why not try holding a dumbbell in each hand instead mate? if the smith machine fails...


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

At that point I wasn't trainin at all. Not even started.

But I thought if it if brain cancer they r gna have to get me a fekkin big coffin cos I'm off to the gym mum

Lmao

I usually use dumbells in each hand, just looking for a way to switch it up for a week or so. I'll do it in the rack for 7sets. Moderate weight. Thursday leg day. Can't wait

Nyt fellas


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hope you find the problem out dude!

As dan said it could be so simple, for a few years I was getting headaches got thrown from pillar to post with what they thought it was my teeth neck diet and it turned out to be sinus issue. [email protected] but still they never told me anything like C!

Just had a look at those phd supports they do look heavy duty good call dan.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Gay


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Gay


Just comin out now are u fats?

We new a long time ago


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry fat stuff your not my type. Sorry xxx


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

looks pretty tasty to me !!

But only when your back to 18st u fat cnut  x

trapps sorry im bord on the comp, went on a liking spree


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Haven't been on the pc sweetheart. X. Lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lol yoiuve got about 550posts ... I think I just liked them all lmao

Fkin hell I'm getting like rob !


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I said last nyt. I can't wait till leg day !

Well the day has come. If I'm training 5 consecutive days, ill split upperbody work up by doing legs wednesday. Give the tendons/joints a rest.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

You were board rob i mean Mb. Lol

I'm looking forward to this 4 day split training in feb, when I've trained constantly it was always 6days so I can understand if your going 5days to split the legs from other exercises.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thinking about rob I feel a bit bad, I've yet to speak to him or about without taking the pi$$, so rob here's my apology.

Doesn't mean I condone stalking Mb.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Thinking about rob I feel a bit bad, I've yet to speak to him or about without taking the pi$$, so rob here's my apology.
> 
> Doesn't mean I condone stalking Mb.


lmao just buy him a 'my little pony' :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Legs today

Holy sheeiiiitttttttt !!! The burn. Best leg sesh I've ever had !!

Warmed up by cycling down to the gym got streight on with it

Leg extension

110x8

130x8

140x8

Leg press

200x8

250x8

270x8

Then we did leg press with feet together (works the very top of hams/glutes)

140x8

180x8

Lying hamstring curls

28x8 s/s 14x12

28x8 s/s 14x15

Light stiffleg deads

80x8

80x8. s/s 30x8

(Doing this before the last quad exercise... Well I couldn't even stand. Bambi legs. Loved it

lunges (SMITH MACHINE)

60x8

70x8

80x8

Fully down till knee was 1cm or so off floor, non of this half range bullsh1t :lol:

With bambi legs all I had left in me was calves.

Leg press calf raise

200x8

220x8

230x8 dropset 200x8, 100x15

then cycled home, just managed to smash a shake together before litrally passing out lol


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

good session there balls! haha sounds intense love it! 

@trappz yeah the straps are pretty heavy duty ive had mine for about 2 years now lol but i do try not to use them


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

No word from matrix yet. Fcukin tools !!

Threatened with tranding standards... Foned citizens advice today

By law they HAVE to tell you within two days if they are out of stock of an item.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Mb how much more weight do you load on leg extensions than me!!!!!!!!!!

Good workout!!!!!

Dan they have got to be the winners those straps and for the money! In afraid I can't find them for the bargain prices that you did but only a couple of £ more.

Did you say you had a journal dan?

I'm not training tonight I'm off work tomoz and am going to do some cardio in the morning and hit the gym about 3:30.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

@balls there a dead loss mate, report them! good move ringing citizens advice.

@trappz I dont have a journal mate i just hang around spamming others :lol: i keep a blog like documents on my laptop, like a book lol with all my emotions, feelings, workouts, diet, supplements on etc which i update daily haha.. been updating it everyday for around 2-3 years now rarely missing a day.. if i ever become a top ameteur ill post it :lol: but until then i have things in there that are abit too personal for the internet 

well worth the money in my opinion mate.. like i said i try not to use them as i like to work my grip also but i do find that on exercises were your strength on the exercise exceeds your grip e.g. chins or whatever.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Obviously moods can effect training but have you noticed with comparison that just because down doesn't mean you don't train hard?

I would love to have a read of something like that,it would make for a good general read as well as educational for my interests,in your case maybe not the bits where you've got your rampant rabbit out but all the others. Lol

Keep jumping in are thread you and mb have been awesome for me, sorry I'm not much help. Lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Aww you little cutie 

Yeah mate you've helped me also, given me motivation big time.

Bit of a sh1tter today.  my partner told saw a massive. And I mean huge lad in our gym and sed. "I'm not going on dbol, I dnt wna be like him" I thort he was kidding me,

I understand he doesn't want to put something in his body that's too foreign to him. But he's read up about it and he's still nieve but he was all set, but today he got put off.

Oh well.

Ps. Inbox


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Obviously moods can effect training but have you noticed with comparison that just because down doesn't mean you don't train hard?
> 
> I would love to have a read of something like that,it would make for a good general read as well as educational for my interests,in your case maybe not the bits where you've got your rampant rabbit out but all the others. Lol
> 
> Keep jumping in are thread you and mb have been awesome for me, sorry I'm not much help. Lol


Nope my mood ourside the gym means **** all when i get in the gym. when there its maximum effort.. if i dont feel i could give it maximum effort id have a day off and go in the next day with maximum effort.

haha it does contain some explicit content.. even in depth comings together with my ex.. :whistling:

everydays a school day buddy and neither me or balls know it all.. far from it. im sure theres some subjects you could educate us on!

@balls ill return the reps when ive spread the love abit more mate


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Well if you need a new car nearly new any furniture & beds or anything carp fishing related I'm your man, but other than that........


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

Monster


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

Balls


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

Is


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

A


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

Homosexual


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheere bob. Means a lot. :lol:

When you opening your new 'training' journel


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

monsterballs said:


> Cheere bob. Means a lot. :lol:
> 
> When you opening your new 'training' journel


No problem 

Probably next week !


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Did my morning jog, not a long one probably 3miles the golf course section was drenched!

So far food intakes been good didn't eat before the jog as soon as I got in had a proshake about an hour ago had a 6 egg omelette 4 yokes.

I'll be going to the gym in an hour or so after I've got the kid from school and do some kettle bell work get an all over burn maybe do a small amount of legs.

I could get used to a house husband role!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

ONLY 3miles. 3 minutes and I'm on my **** man lmao

All counts tho doesn't it. Well maybe 3mins doesn't :lol:

Finally got word back of matrix !

Sent them this email this morning

Hi there, guess who!

I still have had no word from you about my order and your still ****ing me about!!

I've imformed trading standards as I said I would, along with 3 others who have had sh1t service from yourselves.

One of two things is happening today;

I'm coming down to snowdon road myself to sort this out, as I'm workin 10mins away as we speek.

Or

You give me a refund in full !

No reason for you to treat customers in this way, I'd understand if it was some pesky kid pi$sing you about with an order, your incompitance and ignorance amazes me as your trying to make a 'name' for yourself in the sports nutrition market

Low and behond... 15mins later....

Hi

Sorry for the mix up, we have refunded you in full

Thank-you for your patience.

:lol:

So I ordered from bulk powders...

5kg 80% iscolate £40

3kg instant oats £6

So I can make 8kg of 'weight gain' from these 2 powders. So its not TOO diffrent in price


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Balls, did you get sorted with the tabs?

I've had virtually zero network coverage up here this week, but luckily the villa has wifi


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Your mixture from bulk powders will be better because it will contain only slow burning carbs, the matrix stuff will probably have been full of sugar.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah matrix has a higher sugar content.

But yeah with this mixture I'm goin to make 2 batches.

1st a weight gain

And the second just iscolate.

Trying to cut the carbs a bit till I start cycle

Yeah but I'm Holdin off till the weekend as I'm after 2 lots  .

he put them aside for me 

I no u don't care but I'm currently sat on the same bus as some really REALLY hot lesbians !! :bounce:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Pix or nolezza's


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi there, guess who. Lmfao

At least it's sorted now that will lower the blood pressure for you to raise it again soon.

3mins what are you doing sprinting. Lol

If I've been on a run on a tread or outside and my teeth and spit are not stinging my mouth I know I haven't done enough.

If you want to see lezzers on a bus come down my way near Brighton.

Most the drivers are lesbian, they do look like a bulldog chewing a wasp though.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha sdorry no pics 

There's a few tranny bus drivers down ere. All bigger than me, 

Yeah at least its sorted, a simple white lie to matrix made them think twice lol.

Bi, tri sesh today was good. Nothing special. Lovin the close grip bench press at the month, got that extra pump on them by doing 'one and a quaters' - not seen any1 doing them EVER lol but I find it works very well.

Say your doing close grip bench...

All the way down,

Up quater the movment

Back down

All the way back up

U get two bites in one rep.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Forgot to put in my training to busy laughing at Mb's email about his powders.

Warmed up on the xtrainer 10mins.

Did loads of different kettle bell exercises can't tell you the names I swung it about lol for about an hour 6 different exercises all 5sets one of which I used two 8kg bells


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Well impressed with www.bulkpowders.com !! Not only did I order at 3 o clock yestrday on standard delivery...

And I received it at bang on 9am 

Practically got 7kg(ish) of weight gain for 50quid. Which is pretty good. Unflavoured doesn't bother me, bit of cinnemon powder (or chilli powder (5am) mistake!!) Lol

Even nesquik powder


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds good bud might have to invest for next lot getting low, I paid more for some dog turd bars and 18 servings of reflex powder.

Just abs and another jog but on a treadmill for today.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah its good stuff too.

Just spent hours trying to mix the oats and iscolate. And getting the right pro/carb mix.

Ended up mixin, well not sure of weight but...

About 1kg of oats with 1kg of whey.

Every 80g serving of 'new weight gain' is 40g pro / 35g carbs

No gym today as was too tired working all day, so shoulders can wait till 2mra 

Pancakes soon


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Cook anything up with your new goodies mb?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Had a few pancakes last nyt.

Bit dry so I crushed sum. Blueberries on them 

Had a good shoulder sesh after work today.

Cycled down, blasted shoulders (no pb's, but tried a few alternate exercises. Press behind neck, one armed rear delt raise, holding onto smith machine bar with other hand)

Lots of supersets, pumped as hell.

But the ache is kinda getting to me, gunna try 3mins on the sunbeds everyday this week. See if it helps as the anti-biotics aren't doin jack yet.

Had a good cardio sesh aswell (cycled to the gym, home, then back to the gym, then home) lol

Went and left my keys at the gym didn't I, I farted really bad in the changing rooms and kinda just ran out before I got punched lmao (forgetting keys) lmao


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Forgot your keys coz you grunted, must of been a bad one! Lol

Got my order sorted from western gourmet and next sups really not sure what to get same as you sounds good but isolate or whey concentrate or just get a 5kg bag of reflex instant mass


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Forgot your keys coz you grunted, must of been a bad one! Lol
> 
> Got my order sorted from western gourmet and next sups really not sure what to get same as you sounds good but isolate or whey concentrate or just get a 5kg bag of reflex instant mass


Wats on order from western mate. Never ordered from them myself,

What price is the reflex stuff, depends how this stuff works out for me, I'll stick to this stuff. I'll give it a month or so. See what's what

Ps. 6-7 eggs a day, plus the shakes, plus the veg.... It was bad lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Again your my canary down the mine shaft, the reflex is £50 for 5kg from muscle finesse.

Never used western either but there is a first time buyer pack for £39 each pack got x2 of those,per pack there's 24x sausages 10steak beef burgers 2x beef steaks 2x pork loin steaks whole chicken 1kg beef mince, on top of that as well I got 40 chicken breasts.

The sausages and burgers are for the mrs and kid more than me, I shouldn't need to buy meat for ages just veg and pasta. To be fair they're not mega cheap but I've read shed loads of good press about quality & you can get reward points.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah I've read nothing but good abotu western. Never used them myself.

Tbh I prefur the unflavoured protein powder,

Choc,strawberry etc are a bit sickley in the mornings.

Was about to order some pre-workout earlier ... But raised blood pressure on gear can't be good, I'll have a read about it.

Any training over the weekend dude?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Budgie down the mine shaft reporting...

Big rectangle tub- roughly 4kg whey 82% iscolate left

Smaller rectangle - 1kg of whey,1kg fine oats (pro-30 carb-30

Circle tub- 1kg oats, 0.5kg whey 90% iscolate (what I had left from last month) (pro-35 carb-75)


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Wasn't going to mention that I bottled it tonight but cheers for getting it out of me, the kettle bells fu(k me over,legs arms core hurts, I'll hit legs and lower back 2moz my calfs need some serious attention, been doing them a bit over the last few weeks but nothing visible but in time they'll be there, come feb legs twice a week maybe calfs 3x they never really feel exercised the next day.

Going to try and put together my routine down for feb only issue is 4day split means training days are going to be different week to week.

Have you got a plan for training in feb or is it same as now and get heavier?

Are you jotting all your reps food ect into a note pad?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

That tub looks obscene, it's troff size never bought more than about 2.5kg tub.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Good plan that is mate. Get all the muscles well warmed up ready for juicing lol.

What I'm doing now..

5x5 compounds. And sft-7 last exercise

5day split, one muscle group a day.

Abs every other day

And cardio at least twice during week and once at the weekend.

I think I'm going to stick with this. At least for another month or so. Works well for me

Tried other routines, split etc.

Didn't like push/pull/legs

The 2 muscle groups a day didn't workout for me. I feel this works best for now.

So what will your routine look like, will you be logging diet

and yes I've got an calorie app on my fone, I'm not that geeky I log it all as I eat it, I log and calculate it at the end of the day and maybe write it down with my training log


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

As soon as I'm juicing I'm going to take it to the max on everything logging absolutely everything, I don't want to ad up all that I've spent and I still haven't finished buying yet but theres no room for slackness come feb,haven't bothered to be as strict to log yet as I'm just warming up but mentally aware of intake.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

The strictness is gunna take its toll on me when I get on juice, trainings 90% strict as it is, ionly thing that's lacking is cardio, maybe abs and core. But I'm working on them.

The juice will help with cardio.. As I no AFTER I've had a cardio session I'll be starving and want to eat... Thus creating a monster lmao :lol:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Creating a monster lmfao

You ever done tren and cardio before? If not your in for a shock lmfao.

I found last time I did it cardio was a slow jog on the tread or xtrainer & my apatite was diminished, going to have to force it down me.

Speak 2moz fecking work in the morning, ye great


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I darent go on tren mate. Heard the sides are awfull. I'm sticking to tri-test  . Night


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh cheers for the vote of confidence on the tren. Lol

Going to need to make my mind up with my supplement choice by 2moro so everything is sorted, the voice out there is so confusing and vast.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao I'm sure ull be ok with it, I'm jusy a pu$$y mate

True about the protein! Everything I order, takes me ages. I end up with about 8 webpages open comparing them all. Lol

Too many too choose from isn't there.

I WAS going to order from protein247, as its so damn cheap and every1 was bangin on about it.

I chose wat I wanted, before I ordered I thought I'd give them a quick ring... The line was dead on their end. And no1 replyd to emails. So didn't bother.

5days later sum1 replied to my email saying they are still open but no phone and no staff lmao


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I think I'm going to stick to what I know reflex tatses alright not as nice as gaspari stuff but im going to get some oats from some where but not sure who from yet, it would of been myprotien but the press they've been getting with delivery is awfull!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah they have been getting bad delivery press recently.

Can you not get oats from the same place as your reflex mate.

Failing that, there are a load of discount codes flying aboiut for ironscience/MP at the mo


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

What oats are regarded as the highest quality?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> What oats are regarded as the highest quality?


Not too sure mate. I just went for the bog standard fine scottish oats


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll probably just go to the same place as you bud, there are some good reviews on them!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah and delivery was great.

Lol

Maybe go out for a run after , just havin chicken curry, waiting for 127 hours to start , great film.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

im going to get a 5.4kg bag of Reflex instant mass and also get some more of those yummy reflex bars, i think i'll give the oats a miss as the instant mass has a almost 50/50 split on carbs and is filled with organic oats, those yummy reflex bars they are slighty less carbs than protien per bar.

the reason is I've order so much meat and clean food I'll be spoilt for choice every meal and will be able to ballance out every meal to my requirments for each meal.

Off work today so im going to get my running shoes on go for a road run, last time I went down the golf course it was soaked and does'nt look good from my window might change my mind on that,I'll have a strech over there and have a look.

then about 3pm im going to hit the gym, I really think all over body workout again is a good idea the time is close and the juice will be flowing soon so need my body to be ready, I think im there but maybe a couple more sessions will see me good and prepared.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Good lad. U been for ur run yet ?

I might do 20mins on cardio later on, as the gyms getting quieter already from the xmas fatties lol

What's the reflex like. Price/taste wise. I've never had it before but heard good stuff about it

Off to th gym later.

As I'm starting dbol this week I started milk thistle 2-3 days ago. All I'm waiting for is the tri-test which will be here this week, just guna start on test E 500mg week.

Need a 2nd opinion on something mate.

These tabs in my cupboard, pct from my 1st cycle. Now I can't remeber if they are nova or clomid. I'm swinging more toward clomid as they are stamped with 'BIOLAB' but not sure.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

no not gone for my run better hurry up if i want to go to the gym fresh for 3pm.

regarding the pct tabs i would say towards clomid and if i remember you said you came of them early so that would suggest why you have some knocking about.

the reflex stuff is ok in tast you defo can tast the oats in it price in bulk bags isnt to bad but the tub its as steep as most top brands £39 2.4kg tub £59 5.4kg bag.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Still a good price mate.

Sorry I was trying to post a pic of the tabs up but tapatalk is bein a [email protected] lol










Does that shed any light?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

just googled imaged them and there are no results for biolab but there are plenty that shape but that doesnt really help


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

scratch that they are biolab ovinum look like the boys


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, ovinum- clomid isn't it?

[email protected] I was hoping it was nova lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

i'll pm you what banned place to look


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

At ur pm. Yeah I saw on there few weeks ago mate.

I'm gna try pct caps for pct anyway.

However I've only got 5-6 nova, just incase I get gyno symtoms I'm gna get some more I think


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> At ur pm. Yeah I saw on there few weeks ago mate.
> 
> I'm gna try pct caps for pct anyway.
> 
> However I've only got 5-6 nova, just incase I get gyno symtoms I'm gna get some more I think


Just give me a shout if you need any in a hurry. I've enough if you need any if I'm gonna be using those caps.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Dux said:


> Just give me a shout if you need any in a hurry. I've enough if you need any if I'm gonna be using those caps.


Aye nice one mate. I'll let u no, never had gyno issues before and gna stick at 40mg a day of these. Shudnt have a problem

I new I had 3-4 amps of test E lying around in my box, thought I best check...

Look what I found haha


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

That's a nice little bonus


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

theres a fair amount there bud,are they the 500mgs if so do you even need the tri test!

run was cold on the legs took the golf course went through a couple nof puddles and the water felt like it froze to my legs!

not going to go to the gym till later now to soon after the run need to freshen up.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Freshen up u big woman lmao

No they are 250mg mate.

Enough for 5-6 weeks - think I'll do 2 weeks on this then switch as I wna try tri-test.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

did you say you had 500mg amps at some point?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Well that's the sh1tty bit about my 'nice find' I thought they were 500mg 

I'm um'in and are'in about stickin some in my leg right now. As I've just taken dbol aswell 

Looks like I'm starting today lmao


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

better do pics tonight then! I would be injecting if I had knocked back some d's whats the point in waiting?!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

monsterballs said:


> Well that's the sh1tty bit about my 'nice find' I thought they were 500mg
> 
> I'm um'in and are'in about stickin some in my leg right now. As I've just taken dbol aswell
> 
> Looks like I'm starting today lmao


Get the fookers in!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

All done.

Pu$$yed out of the glutes (that's usually easiest ) went for the quad.

I'll do some pics wen I'm back from the gym later. As its back day, and the first pics were back day too.

Pop 2 more dbol about 4 then cycle to the gym and kill this deadleg off.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

monsterballs said:


> All done.
> 
> Pu$$yed out of the glutes (that's usually easiest ) went for the quad.
> 
> ...


Quad is piece of pi55!

Enjoy your session young man


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

R0B said:


> Quad is piece of pi55!
> 
> Enjoy your session young man


I usually shy away from quads since I hit a nerve and my leg kicked out, needle litrally flew out of my leg. Arghhh cringy just thinking about it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

monsterballs said:


> I usually shy away from quads since I hit a nerve and my leg kicked out, needle litrally flew out of my leg. Arghhh cringy just thinking about it.


Pmsl! I've hit a nerve loads of time now 

Kinda like a pre-jab ritual :lol:

Jab - leg dance - pull out - move - jab - RELEASE!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Back DONE !!

Didn't have a pre-workout today, knockin them on the head for a while. But felt really focused. Probably placebo effect.

Pretty shocked wen I got in the gym. Weighed myself.

13st 8lbs 

Maybe that's because I hav been cutting the carbs slightly.

From now on.

Upping carbs

Upping protein

Upping fats  .

Will take some pics later 2nyt

Here are my cycle aims ..

I want to get to at least 15stone, with not too much bodyfat

220 deadlift at least 5reps (currently 180)

150 flat bench 5reps (currently 100)

Gotta aim high!!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I reckon your goal on deads is well achievable, the bench a bit more optimistic.

When are pics going let me know!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah the bech goal sounds crazy lol

But no point in aiming lower. 120ish. Which is probly more achievable, but just to keep beliefs up. I added 30kg onto that :lol:

Pics will have to be wednesday man, not had time 2nyt, not gna have time 2mra I dnt think.

As its my bday, I'll b working then streight off to the parents house. No gym


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I hope that's not the start of the no Trilogy trilogy from noAudi to nomiss to noMonster, is this where the story unfolds?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao nomiss.

Defo get some done 2mra as I doubt the dbol will of had any effect by then


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol, well happy birthday monsterwaterretention.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheers bud. Workin on my bday, bad times. Can't wait for tea

From 2day I'm gna log diet aswell mate


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

i'll start when I start all my goodies havent turned up yet


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

did your folks get you that plastic golf set you've been wanting for a while? lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

When you expexting your goodies mate, I thort by th time I started cycle I wud be 14st. But I dropped weight. Maybe from cutting a little carbs. Maybe from eating sh1t on friday lol

13.8 now

Yep the golf set AND scalectrix !! They r fkin brilliant. I've buildt a bridge over the track and pretend its crazy golf !


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok so remeber all the sh1t I had with matrix and they gave me a FULL refund ...

So got to work this morning with a package waiting for me ...










Hehehe 

They must of either...

1. Sent by mistake

2. Sent as apologie

3. Known it was my birthday :lol:

4. Sent because I sed I was goin to tranding standerds

5. Must of known I started cycle

Anyway,

120 bcaa's

240 creatine

120 tribulus

4kg mass gainer

Defo 100% got a refund. Double checked 

Result !!!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

You jammy bastard!!!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

good birthday present hey !!

Too bad about the after-taste.

Its like eating out a ginger indian girls a55hole !!

:lol:

ps. i dont no what they taste like


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

hahahahaha! fair play buddy having a moan really paid off  you started cycle now then?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> hahahahaha! fair play buddy having a moan really paid off  you started cycle now then?


yeah bud, havin a moan always pays off. lmao

and yes i started yestrday, 40mg dbol, and 250mg test E (using test E till my tri-test arrives, cant really see the harm in it )


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

nice one mate what are your goals for this cycle? (sorry if ive missed this in an earlier post)

what you gonna run your tri-test at buddy?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

day 3 of dbol at 40mg.... i have developed 'twitchy eye sydrome'

can any1 shed any light ? never had it before. had blood pressure checked before i started and all was well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

monsterballs said:


> day 3 of dbol at 40mg.... i have developed 'twitchy eye sydrome'
> 
> can any1 shed any light ? never had it before. had blood pressure checked before i started and all was well.


Your tired.....


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

twitchy eye syndrome, very common amongst.... EVERYONE 

just chill out buddy your getting paranoid :lol:

your probably tired, or got dust in your eye..


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah just paranoia getting the better of me .

appologies on the lack of content the last few days ...

Nothing works on my blackberry.

no tapatalk

no browser

not even a camera timer (im ment to be taking before cycle pics  )

gunna get it sorted today , if they dont sort it... il spit my dummy out again and hopefully they will send me sum free sh1t  ... maybe an iphone

edit** sent my phone off for repair, looking at 10days before i get it back. so that means no tapatalk, no emaiol, no phone numbers lol , so only on my diner break i can post.

Therefore i will be posting the last nights traingin the following day . 

im trying my best to get pictures taken (which i know were due on tuesday on start of cycle)


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

got my sh!tty webcam on my pc at home working but hasnt got a timer on it . 

Defo walking around feelin pumped all the time already. feeling good only on day 3.

not checked weight yet. Only checking that once a week .


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol love the pro photo shop!

When are you going to get your phone back?

Do you have a phone at all?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

photo shop master at your service.

could be 2 weeks they said. sent it off to blackberry . still under warentee at least .

yeah t-mobile gave me a nokia, its like 3 up from a 3310 lmao

But trying to find my old iphone


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Leg sesh 2nyt was VERY succesfull. and by that i mean i know im going to be walking like john wayne for the next few days !!

Feeling constant pump off the dbol atm

getting a little bloat but to be expected as im not taking prov.

trained at 5pm, legs are litrally still shaking now . gunna grab a bite to eat and get sum kip.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry haven't updated last couple of days, yesterday and the day before I was fixed on online poker & today I've only just got out of bed the gf and I have got some bug.

Yesterday all I did was guns.

Warmed up with 12kg DB's standing didn't count but more than 18reps.

Seated Db curls bench set at 45.

12kg x 14

14kg x 12

16kg x 9

20kg x 6

Cable machine with small bar

20kg x 16

26kg x 15

40kg x 7

Cable single hand grip

10kg x 10

12kg x 8

14kg x 6

All those where my left hand figures at this point I was feeling the burn

Standing Barbell curl

15kg x 16

20kg x 10

25kg x 6

21's

10kg was easy so did another round at 15kg which wasn't to hard so gave 20kg ago not a chance.

I think from know on I'm going to be doing all biceps workouts on an barbell or similar to get my left upto speed with my right arm.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Well today wasn't a good day,got my pumps pins wipes and insulin pens today but missing one thing my blue pins no way in hell am I sticking a green in me! Next issue the rest of my gear hasn't turned up I've used two suppliers and one of them sent me something but the wrong thing and the other won't have my stuff here till Friday gutted wanted to start tomorrow partly my fault most of the deliveries turned up last week and the gf forgot to mention that I had two cards from the royal mail saying I needed to collect things from them so if I did that straight away I could of probably sorted this all out for tomorrow.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

well done there trapz.. keep up the good work buddy

when isit you start your cycle mate?

@balls hows your cycle goin bro? diet? lifts?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

You must of been replying when I posted my last post, prob not till Friday  maybe Monday!

Mb is having major issues with keeping up with the thread down to tech failure at his sh1t phone sh1t computer, I spoke to him earlier and he seems to be doing ok on it so far feeling pumped.

How's all at your end di


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> You must of been replying when I posted my last post, prob not till Friday  maybe Monday!
> 
> Mb is having major issues with keeping up with the thread down to tech failure at his sh1t phone sh1t computer, I spoke to him earlier and he seems to be doing ok on it so far feeling pumped.
> 
> How's all at your end di


yeah im a slow typer lol ahh ive just read your post mate. hopefully all your stuff will be at royal mail waiting for your collection 

i decided to stick to my cyclic keto diet for a few extra weeks as its working really well and i can see good a good change in composition in the mirror.. want to be super lean when beginning my cycle and hopefully remain pretty lean throughout.

ahh thought i hadent seen many thread updates.. he should be moon faced by now 

hows your diet been mate? glad to see a good arms workout without those dam kettlebells :lol:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Keto is something I'm very interested in, dependant on what my physic is like at the end of my cycle I will be investigating more about keto.

Diets been ok I've had more carbs in me than when I first started, I was a bit rough the other day and stayed in bed till 5 when I got out of my pit I ordered a dominos ended up eating three slices and really regretted it,not because it's unhealthy just pumping with grease and didn't sit well & made me feel worse,[email protected] !

Lol kettle bells, ye don't usually use them just needed my body to relies that it was time to get in shape, I can see why some people use them but defo not for bb.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

yo.

sorry for no updates, as trapps said... sh!t phone, sh!t pc. waiting to have my phone repaired. :cursing:

diets been ok-ish ... moneys tight towards the end of the month so im gunna have to learn to budget for it lol.

Maybe a little moon-faced dan but over the past 2 days i have grown a full beard, damn you test ! lol so it hides the moon features a bit .

Deadlifts yestrday were up by 10kg from 2 weeks ago. 180kgx5

Then i thought id go all big bollocks and try 200kg for on rep max... felt my back rounding towards the top of the movment so i slammed it down.

Chest 2night, see if i can get the big 50 dumbells up for 4-5 reps, last week i was on 45kg (no assistance) but my gym dumbells just from 40 to 45 to 50. nothing inbetween. :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

considering dropping the dbol lads.

slight gyno symptoms have began a day or so ago..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/165364-slight-gyno-symptoms-cycle.html

NOT bad symptoms but together with what im experiancing, readin up on danabol ds and other threads on it ... gyno problems have come up a good few times in reading .

pretty sure its not the test giving me greif as ive never had a problem with test before.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

GRIM BUD! what mars said is maybe the best option sit on it for a couple of days and then if no better use the nolva.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

sorry for the bombardment of posts but just looking through my attachment folder and saw some old pics, just thought il stick a few more up

just comparing the pics...



may 2011



19th december 2011. 2 weeks into megavol cycle (i ended up only doing two weeks as i got ill lol)



1week into current cycle (23rd jan 2012)



the time i had aids 

noticing a BIG diffrence in the thickness of the chest/delts, even my ab bloat looks better than i did before lol

using my old old phone , found some very very very embarassing pictures from wen i went to tenerife 2009. will put them up when i can lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I got a bit ripped in my super tren post, oh well that only spurs focus to acheive greatness!

what you going to do about the dbol? what mars said:thumbup1:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

ahh well... the big guns look down on us lol never mind lol

yeah im gunna give it a few days still on them, but im going to take nova at 20mg a day ASWELL. and then if symtoms dont get any better, ill drop the dbol

did u check out hyper peptids mate?

my appitite today is truely appauling. probs cos i was on the beer sat night for the first time in about 6 months and then last time in a long time lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I did checkout them and they are crazy cheap! almost to the point you rub your eyes just to make sure your reading it correct pmsl


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

crazy isnt it .

update on my pu55y training partner. he's stopping the dbol. he says it gives him a friggin headache and he cant train 2nyt cos of it .

i sed look mate if im seeing a neaurologist and having tumor scans , and i can train SURELY you can !!

that screws up my plans of raising the 50s on chest press 

the tosser lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

***! just ask a gym goer to help bud, especially if you crack the bigboys out people love it. I havent picked up a 50 for ages prob over a year now


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

the time i go (4pm)

there will be no big lads in and im not in chance in hell trusting any pencil necks near me with a 50 lmao


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

fair play, what about pt's or are they all cardio nuts like at my new gym?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> fair play, what about pt's or are they all cardio nuts like at my new gym?


most of them theres a 2 big lads but dont work till later.

may do shoulders instead as i cant train chest hard so il switch lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

well had an AWSOME shoulder workout !!

Just got back, trained in a tshirt which is unusual for me , especially on cycle . but when i got home caught a glimse when i got out the shower ... i thort "2mro i might train bollck naked" :lol: (but had a few near misses to the balls with lat raises and there is a 'PINCH' point at the bottom of the movment ... especially if the really hot ginger bird is in. my nob would be leaving in a sling :lol:

as i had no spotter really and the gym was packed full of pencil neck kids. i didnt go as heavy as usuall.

buit still got the 32s on shoulder press' . some reason i have always found super/drop setting rear delts works for me . so i stuck to my theory. then a nice cycle home!! in -1 temps and the wind in my face.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

nob leaving in a sling haha! im very conscious about the "PINCH" when doing lateral raises, tight underwear and a mangina works well..

imo buddy using an ai and/ or nolva on cycle is a must regardless of the cycle.. just my opinion obviously but why take the risk of getting imo one of the worst sides when you dont have to? 

can definitely see the difference in the pictures mate. chest looks to have made an awesome improvement, arms and abs all look thicker also. keep it up bro.

its freezing down this way at the moment! outdoors cardio is a no go at the mo.. you still on your mums bike with the basket? :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

PMSL yes mums bike iwth the flower basket on the front . :rockon:

well ive been taking nova for a couple of days now, symptoms havnt got worse so thats good .

Think im going to drop the dbol to be fair . and carry on the nova for another week or so as these dbol have put a good amount of water in me, jus twant to try and balance out the estrogen.

The only reason i wasn't taking adex for the dbol kicker was i heard it can counter the effect of dbol, stopping/lessing the effect of water retention thus in turn lessening the full effects of the dbol. but mistakes will be learnt from . :lol:

i do have adex. enough for the cycle ... found a site hyper peptides online . very very cheap. just google it if uve not already come across it .

So now i no nova is cheap enough, im going to stock up on that also

Cheers for the pic comments , think the abs looking thicker is mostly bloat/water.

weighed in today...

13st.10 last monday

14st 2 today


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Nob sling lol. Good workout then!

I think the call is nolva mb been recommended to often to ignore it they can't all be wrong.

I did chest and tri's today after you going on about the 50's when I saw them I went over picked one up and just started laughing put it straight back down by the end of this cycle I WILL be using those again.

Just stuffed myself with 500g of Turkey mince and the smallest amount of pasta didn't finish but close, only did it coz every time I've left half a mince packet in the fridge within a day it's coloured & I'm cussy funt and won't eat it.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

i dont think we can mention their name on here actually bud as ive seen they sell AAS also. for some reason it just doesnt seem legit to me lol..

maybe tbol would be a better option for your next kick start lol.. thats if you can get the real stuff and not some rip off..

id probably drop the dbol also mate, but definitely take adex throughout the rest of your cycle assuming your continuing the test that is?

all this talk of gears getting me excited :lol: cannot wait to begin!

haha! well if i see a guy pedalling a womans bike down the prom ill give you a beep..

nolva's cheap as chips mate i get mine at ADC.. far too cheap not to have on hand.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Nob sling lol. Good workout then!
> 
> I think the call is nolva mb been recommended to often to ignore it they can't all be wrong.
> 
> ...


haha aim high buddy! what training split you using now mate?

yeah its nolvadex/ tamoxifen/ tamox.. anything but nova when saying nova chavs automatically think of gasparis novedex xt... "nova" must be the primary cause of chavs everywhere having nuts like an elderly womans clenched fist for months after finishing their cycles.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I've used them in the past so no reason I can't again, used the 40's today got 4reps out of them full range,on the 4th they moved slower than a slug on a salted road mind.

I weighed myself today as well I'm sub 89.7kg with gym clothes on, well happy with that!

Putting on some good weight mb! Them dbol are doing the trick shame you chosen to come off them a bit early.

Nova ha chavs love it driving them and digesting it.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry dan always do this don't answer all the questions. My splits still mixed as of Monday it will be fixed but I've had to reconsider blood and guts just down to training partner it's going to be 5 day split 5 sets on most and pyramid up no dropping always up. But open to some suggestions?!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you guys beasts yet ?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> I've used them in the past so no reason I can't again, used the 40's today got 4reps out of them full range,on the 4th they moved slower than a slug on a salted road mind.
> 
> I weighed myself today as well I'm sub 89.7kg with gym clothes on, well happy with that!
> 
> ...


haha fair play buddy! sorry if you have mentioned this in a past post but when was it you started your new training split? and what split are you using? good weight there mate! do you have any idea of your bf%?  you'll be throwing around those 50's again soon mate :thumbup1:

have you set yourself any short term cycle goals? e.g. by week 2 pressing 42.5'sx8, week 3 45'sx6 etc.. ? 

"driving them and digesting it" :lol:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

@ retro Lol I wish,I've not even started my cycle mb is doing very well though. Cheers for checking in!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Trapps84 said:


> @ retro Lol I wish,I've not even started my cycle mb is doing very well though. Cheers for checking in!


PM me when you are 

I need to pop by peoples journals more often as they can be prety interesting


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

im so slow to type that i miss the replies! just seen your post about your split mate.

theres so many options out there for splits, training programs etc that you really are spoilt for choice lol

have a research on bodybuilding.com they have some good articles on training methods such as fst-7, y3t, dogcrapp etc.. etc.. that you would find interesting? read through a load of articles then use the info gained to form your own training routine thats specific to your goals. ill see if i can find some links to styles of training such as the ones i have listed..

EDIT:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/wotw53.htm

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/taking-y3t-for-test-drive-introduction.htm

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/fst-7-training-program-test-drive.htm


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

@dan-I splits are going to be triceps/chest

biceps/shoulders

back/abbs/core

Legs-they need the most attention so they may be done twice a week.

Cardio is only going to be an hour a week from then and carbs will be going up.

No I haven't set the goals,again very good input I suppose first 40's x 8 then up from there.

That would be great dan! Repped!!!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

@ retro. Will do chief from Monday I hope just waiting for my pins half of them came the greens, I ain't putting them in me!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> @dan-I splits are going to be *triceps/chest *
> 
> *
> biceps/shoulders *
> ...


i wouldnt want to train legs the day after back day personally buddy especially if your incorporating some heavy deadlifts on back day.. id train both of them on seperate days with the day after been a rest day  if your training core the day before im sure that will negative.ly affect your squat.

e.g. chest/ bi - legs - rest - shoulders/ tri - back - rest - rest - repeat.

just my opinion but i wouldnt be able to hit legs with maximum intensity if my back was killing me from a heavy workout the day before. 

p.s. ive edited in a few links in the above post.. just different styles to have a look at


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I've been looking at those and I think they are amazing from the little on all I've read. The dog crap probably my least fav but the other two hard call but it seems I could incorporate both to a degree y3t looks like a good one only prob with that is week three doing the super sets might be difficult if the gym is busy and also flex Lewis used it to good affect always a winner with me I don't know why but his physic is one of my faves proportion and all. Fst7 that has to be good with the amount of pros using it coming up to big events and the logic behind it is very clever widening thickening ect, very good dan you've outdone yourself AGAIN for those links.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

cheers for the links dan. im going to look into y3t .

ive known a few lads had great results on that routine


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

ok so chest today and .....

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM 50's !!!!! :beer:

started flat with 40x8, 45x6 (2 assisted), 50's x 3 (1 assisted)

that is all


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

monsterballs said:


> ok so chest today and .....
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM 50's !!!!! :beer:
> 
> ...


Nice one mate!

I'll rep you when I'm computer bound


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

nice thanks mate. ive come off the dbol now btw .


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Did my first injection today the rest of my pin order turned up and couldn't wait for my kickers (oxys) to turn up they should be here Friday.

Always pinned in my **** so today I did try my delt not successful hit hurt like **** so went back to the backside, next jab I'll do it in my thighs.

Gym today I did back and biceps good sesh focused much more on the back as I only did the bi's the other day, as of tomorrow all will be put into a set routine & splits also food intake will be logged and detailed.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

yo

Had the BEST leg sesh ever , training on my own so just thort id shock the system with sup/drop sets

One legged leg press, i think ur form on this has to be very very very strikt. but had a PT watch over me for the first few sets , even came back on the heavish sets, he said my form hadn't deminished as the weight went up which was good

WOW am i going to feel them in the monirng !!!

diets been ok today, I will post proper diet/training as i used to when i get my fone back/next week 

Had 10mins between getting home and setting off for the gym, tried jabbing a few times but just wouldn't stick in/. :nono: think i need to man the fukc up lol

will wait until the morning now as i dont fancy juicing a pumped leg !!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

what did you both train yesterday? whats diet been like?

how the cycles going?

trapz - did your stff arrive in the end?

start my cycle tomorrow  feel like a kid at christmas!

question guys.. i dont drink but last night i went out (which is rare) to the pub with a few mates.. and got BUNGALOWED.

when your drunk do you find yourself talking about training, nutrition, supplementation etc all night? i was been asked questions constantly....


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Something you may want to try.........

i dont really use higher rep ranges in my training all that often but yesterday i decided to shock the FCUK out of my legs by using kris gethins - DTP training style, as shown in link provided.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dtp-legs.htm

the only thing this workout contains is 10 sets of leg press... like this =

high/ narrow feet position (to focus on hams) 5 sets, reps = 50, 40, 30, 20, 10

low/ wide feet position (quad focus) 5 sets, reps = 10, 20, 30, 40, 50

using rest-pause sets, and drop sets..

OH MY GOD.. my legs were so pumped, the intensity was crazy, i actually threw up in my mouth, had to wait around 15 minutes lying with eyes closed on an incline bench (gym was quiet) before i had the ability to walk out of the gym!

it sounds like nothing.. just 10 sets and thats it.. but i urge you to try this! i will be incorporating it into my bulk routine every 3rd week to shock the system


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah man, trained arms last night .

had a very good workout . alternated exercises . bi/tri/bi/tri insted of bi's then tri's

killed it with 21's to finish.

well i say 21's... its really closegrip underhand pullups in the sytle of 21's. top/bottom/full ... very effective.

Whats your cycle again mate. and in answer to your question about going out, i went out for the 1st time in months and months last sat for my bday, i even bored the girls half to death about training lmao.

WOW that leg day looks solid !! 300 reps ...

no wonder when i saw you you couldnt walk, but i just thought your big black neighbour just got out of prison :lol:

What did you do weight-wise. not your exact weights. But did you up the weight by a great deal each set as you got into the less rep sets or was your body so fcuked you couldn't

im going to start throwing things like that in my routine ... every 3weeks as you say.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Love a bit of purping(puke burping) sounds savage 300reps, always recommend to mix it up and shock the system keeps the body guessing.

Well getting drunk I'm like you two in the sense it's a rarity, I really couldn't tell you what I talk about I drink to get drunk steaming drunk I'm Irish blooded at the end of the day lol.

Ye trained legs yesterday and guns again lol, this morning I did shoulders and abbs. I've got it all written down I'll up date it later I'm nursing the gf today I was in A&e all night with her she's been coughing so much that she that shes done some ribs in and last night next to me she coughed and a loud crack sounded she buckled in agony so I rushed her to the hospital, she's fine ish nothing that won't heal.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

sounds good, i love 21's not done them in a while, never tried them doing cg pull ups though will give it a go! they worked well for leg curls.

just a test/tren combo mate no kickers etc.

yeah haha i do the same thing! they just look at you with a blank expression pretending to be interested whilst you take on the educator role and bore them with science :lol:

as i went down in reps through the first 5sets i added plates sometimes adding too much and needing an extra 10 seconds rest-pause before continuing. then on the second 5 sets when the reps go from low to high i tried to begin with the same weight and instead of rest-pauses i did drop-sets untill reaching the number of reps needed. VERY intense!

yeah great workout finished up with 3x 3rest-pause sets to failure doing calve press on leg press (as i couldnt stand up to do smith raises) and the same on seated raises and just couldnt move! half jumped into a wobble before pulling myself towards the incline bench for 15 mins shut eye haha..

or maybe this is an excuse and instead i was attacked by my big black neighbour and am walking lik... well im not walking.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Love a bit of purping(puke burping) sounds savage 300reps, always recommend to mix it up and shock the system keeps the body guessing.
> 
> Well getting drunk I'm like you two in the sense it's a rarity, I really couldn't tell you what I talk about I drink to get drunk steaming drunk I'm Irish blooded at the end of the day lol.
> 
> Ye trained legs yesterday and guns again lol, this morning I did shoulders and abbs. I've got it all written down I'll up date it later I'm nursing the gf today I was in A&e all night with her she's been coughing so much that she that shes done some ribs in and last night next to me she coughed and a loud crack sounded she buckled in agony so I rushed her to the hospital, she's fine ish nothing that won't heal.


haha my training partner yesterday saw the routine id wrote down and was like "is that it?.." by around set 2 of the second 5 sets he was fcuked. you know youve given it everything when your purping!

hope the mrs gets well soon buddy.. my mother had a heart attack last saturday and only got out of hospital yesterday, its terrible when something happens to a loved one.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

puping haha thats a new one

sh1t about the missus mate, have u been pumpin her with super tren in her sleep :lol:

yeah your right, nothing that wont heal lol

how was ur gun sesh mate, i hate biceps, dont no why but i like the pump AFTER lol

love training tricep's as there are so many variation/super-sets can be done

sorry to hear about ur mother dan, hope shes ok. at least she's made it out of the hospital. thats the 1st step. recently an old bloke fell 20 yards from my work (luckily i wasnt there to see it) That was a heart attack, apparently he's stable now but still in hosp


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

ok i said ill post diet... this is a usual day for me ... sometimes if i have more time at work i will sub the 2 weight shakes for proper food but usually pushed for time .

*1*.

50g whey

4 whole eggs

1 tbs evoo

100g oats/musli with water

250ml semi-s milk

*2*.

weight-gain shake

*3*.

200g tuna

baked potato

50g cheese/handfull nuts

crisps :nono:

*4*.

weigh-gain shake

TRAIN**

*5*.

30g whey, EVOO, banana

*6*.

200-300g chicken/mince/steak

100g rice

veg

2 slices wholemeal bread

*7*.

4-5 egg omlette/pancakes with whey powder

im sure ive missed a couple of things out but thats the basics...

Protein. 360-380g

Carbs. 350-400g

fats. 120-140g

cals. 3900-4200cals

looking at that may have to eliminate some of the fats, but nearly all are good fats .

Last week or so i have tried cutting some of the carbs, but then though... :nono: wats the point in that. :lol:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Dan! Sorry to hear that,one bonus is what they know about heart problems and defections has come on so strong in recent years, my thoughts go out to her!

Kickers still haven't turned up or pct so cycle is meh.

Just tucked into one of my sirloins from westin gourmet, top stuff the chicken breasts are awesome as well ! Not full of water and cook very well.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

western gourmet? i was thinking of trying these out.. what the prices like?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

It's westin?! Price is ok not the cheapest but the quality makes it worth it the chicken breast are massive and really good, the only bad thing is the mince only comes as steak mince no mention of lean on the site what so ever. Really impressed better quality than packs I've bought from morrisons sainsburys & tesco. The steak I had today was good! No TGI's but good for a home steak,in mind though I only seasoned it very lightly.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

lookin at prices as we speek 

making changed to that diet , a slight change anyway...

i need a high calorie snack

im thinking of adding a desert to my lunch and tea. as i said before, and always say lol.. this WAS ment to be clean bulk but :blowme: lol

got to have a bit of filth in it 

maybe rice pudding . and lots of it


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

hahaha! just snack on some nuts!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

any serious suggestions? :lol:

ok rice pudding and jaffa cakes it is


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

diets catching up at weekends now . it used to lack at the weekends as i dont train weekends lol

today was usual weight gain breakfast. 21oz steak. all the trimmings courtesy of wetherspoons, home for some homemade burgers, back out to get a carvery with 5 portions of meat as my mates the carvery chef :bounce:

Now im just cooking up homemade meatball (same as the burger recipie) curry, rice, veg etc 

garlic bread :bounce:

and a few jaffa cakes


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Didn't go to the gym today diet was ok did have a pack of crisps though but it was after an omelette that didn't fill me up.

Did second main jab yesterday and on penetration my hole left cheek had a spasm hurt a bit carried on ,this after noon it's a bit awkward to sit on but don't need it for a few days anyway.

I've got 3days off so I might drop a couple of morning cardio sessions in to the up coming days schedule.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

haha ive had that before in glutes and quads.. weird feeling. yeah put some cardio in got to keep the cardio health 

@balls.. i lierally druled as i read your diet above.. steak, burgers, meatballs, carvery etc.. :w00t: so i take it the cheat foods your adding to your plan are garlic bread and jaffas!?

began my cycle this morning, first pin upon waking.. only pinned the test though, think im going to start the tren next week.. purely because for a few days after i start a new cycle i always get test flue.. just an initial reaction only lasting a day or so lowering of my immune before my body gets used to it.. dont know why it makes a difference but i listen to my body and will wait till next week before pinning the tren.. looking forward to it.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

How long you cycling for dan?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

jaffa's are going to be a cheat food , not so much garlic bread ...

im trying to elimate gluten from my diet. or as much as i can.

ive thought in the past i was lactose intollerant, due to bad gas and constant bloat, but the last few months i had cut dairy out of my diet almost completly , so process of elimination it cant be that.

Im going to try cutting gluten out for the 3-4 days untill i can get in at the doctors to have a blood pr**k test done .

Ive noticed it at breakfast (oats) and lunch (wholemeal bread/rolls).

NOT the usual funny gas (farts), sounds wierd but i cant burp never have lol. so the gas it gives me is more of like a cough followed by a chundering noise (like before you throw up) only way i can describe it sorry if it sounds grim lol

the sensitive nips have 90% gone now thank god , had me worried. MUST of been the dbol

2mro i will be startin week 3 of cycle , which means starting hcg which will be pinned twice a week on jab days, tri-test ordered today throwing that in on weeks 5-10

250mg test E (twice weekly)

500iu hcg (twice weekly)

0.5 eod adex

20mg nova (next day or so untill the nips things fooks off 100%)

Also just ordered 10ml ROHM tri-test400, more adex, more nova


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

monsterballs said:


> diets catching up at weekends now . it used to lack at the weekends as i dont train weekends lol
> 
> today was usual weight gain breakfast. 21oz steak. all the trimmings courtesy of wetherspoons, home for some homemade burgers, back out to get a carvery with 5 portions of meat as my mates the carvery chef :bounce:
> 
> ...


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAnd then? (dude,where's my car?)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> Didn't go to the gym today diet was ok did have a pack of crisps though but it was after an omelette that didn't fill me up.
> 
> Did second main jab yesterday and on penetration my hole left cheek had a spasm hurt a bit carried on ,this after noon it's a bit awkward to sit on but don't need it for a few days anyway.
> 
> I've got 3days off so I might drop a couple of morning cardio sessions in to the up coming days schedule.


Sciatic nerve steady dude,high and to side!oach


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Never a prob in the past but I've got to hide when I'm doing it now the mrs has all of a sudden got the hump on about it, always done it in a floor to ceiling mirror in the lounge but that's a no go now, locked in the bathroom like a scag head with no low mirrors, thighs and delts all the way from now!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> locked in the bathroom like a scag head


when i was living with my pal, that's what i had to do mate. it was so bad .

lol

I want to do my chest again, but im not sure i shud considering i had that gyno scare . lol

chest is p1ss easy bro. can use two hands, see what ur doing fully . But i have never done it on the left side . Always think it will go into my heart lmfao. :stupid:

remeber with quads you should asperate man, glutes arent too bad , but quads are a minefield for vessels


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

i've always thort ur user name was 'big labs' ... so thats what we shall call you


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

monsterballs said:


> when i was living with my pal, that's what i had to do mate. it was so bad .
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


"Where is the god-damned medical kit,pass me a majic marker,now draw an X and jab it in!"

"what 3 times?"

"No just once!"

Whack

"If your ok say something?"

"somethin!"

"wow,,,,,trippy"

Pulp fiction!

I know i could not do left chest!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

monsterballs said:


> i've always thort ur user name was 'big labs' ... so thats what we shall call you


Who me?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Who me?


yes:beer:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Still no news on my oxys or hcg aaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Beasted my back today !! just got home now . WOW

been reading up all day on simply shredded about diff routines etc.

MAX OT training- basically . low volume, high intensity.

proper warm up/shoulders/lats/lower back etc.

As my partner doesn't tend to warm up. i said its 100% vital in this routine (i no it is anyway but he wont listen)

Single arm row DB

45kg x 6

50kg x 6

Deadlift

160x6

160x6

T-bar row, using streight bar

80x6

100x6

Close grip pullup's

10 non weghted

15kgx8

Close grip V bar pull down

80x6

90x6

I need a new gym lol. maxed all machines out now :bounce:

pinned 1ml test, .1ml hcg this morning

The teast was a bleeder. As i did it in my bum. one handed, thats going to hurt 2mra i can tell lol

edit ** this is the workout im going to follow . tweeking the days a little . wil be training monday-friday

ALSO it says stick to the same exercises through weeks 1-4, switch exercises for week 5-8 and again week 9-12.

BACK EXAMPLE

week 1-4

Wide Grip Chin ups 3 sets x 4-6 reps

Bent-Over Barbell Rows 3 sets x 4-6 reps

Behind the Back Lat Pulldowns 3 sets x 4-6 reps

Hyperextensions 3 sets x 4-6 reps

week 5-8

Lat pulldown: 3 sets x 4-6 reps

Deadlifts: 3 sets x 4-6 reps

T-bar Rows: 3 sets x 4-6 reps

Wide grip pulley rows: 3 sets x 4-6 reps

week 9-12

Close-grip chins: 3 sets x 4-6 reps

Bent-over wide grip barbell rows: 2 sets x 4-6 reps

Dumbbell rows: 2 sets x 4-6 reps

Good mornings: 2 sets x 4-6 reps

But instead of doing 12 week blocks, im going to alternate in 3 week blocks.

so week 1 back sesh will be what should be week 1-4

week 2 back sesh will be what should be week 5-8

week 3 back sesh will be what should be week 9-12

every1 understand? no?

good :lol:


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

@ trapz around 14-16 weeks mate before PCT. running hcg from week 3 same as balls.

id get a new source mate sounds like your getting a right fcuk around!

good workout there balls.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

cheers mate. really felt it . and will feel it 2mra aswell... along with my pain in my ass cheek :lol: ouchh

taken me this long to realise... why bother with all the lighter sets if ur looking to put size/strength on.

Also if your aiming for high reps eg. 10reps

And you fail on 5-6, it brings your mood down. so aim low... achieve, happy


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ye source hasn't been great, but really I should of got all the bits in much before my planned start date just to make sure. I only hung around for my mate who never ordered anyway! Oddly enough I have found a new source who is cheaper but I only came across them last week, big shame as they seem to be a top person as well!

Looks good MB! Fair point on aiming for high reps and only getting 5-6, but it would be rubbish if you only hit 2-3reps lol.

@dan How's your ma? Hope she's on the road to full recovery!

I trained chest and tri's today felt really weak and pathetic, really bloated the last couple of days and food is not going down well, I'm so disappointed with my workout I don't even want to put it up, wasn't my triceps more my chest.

Did flat bench wasn't great then to incline bench not good either but the nail in the coffin was went to give flat db press, picked up the 35's could only do one rep.

Put them down thought to myself I can do this so attempted again got them up lowered them couldn't chuck them back up once this time.

I went to the gym in a bit of a mood and normally that helps aggression and determination, not today food was good just not enough, I just can't get it in over the last two days, well since yesterday afternoon.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Ye source hasn't been great, but really I should of got all the bits in much before my planned start date just to make sure. I only hung around for my mate who never ordered anyway! Oddly enough I have found a new source who is cheaper but I only came across them last week, big shame as they seem to be a top person as well!
> 
> Looks good MB! Fair point on aiming for high reps and only getting 5-6, but it would be rubbish if you only hit 2-3reps lol.
> 
> ...


shes recovering. thanks for asking

what source of carbs did you consume pre workout mate? and how long before the workout?

a simple sugary source of carbohydrate with a high GI e.g. banana, chocolate(if you like the brow stuff), sugar etc. will digest quickly and will spike blood glucose levels quicker giving you quicker energy.

If you consume a complex-starchy source of carbohydrates e.g. rice, oats etc. it is a low GI meaning it gives a slow release of energy rather than the spike from the simple carbs. Also it takes longer to digest so if consumed too near your workout may lie in your digestive tract making you feel bloated, lethargic etc.

simple carbs around 45-1hour before i find is good, aswell as complex carbs around 1 1/2-2hours before. although the rate these foods are digested will depend on your body not mine..

were you just abit of a mood or were you stressed mate? as you'll know stress raises cortisol a catabolic hormone which could have had a negative effect on performance.

sorry for the essay i just enjoy analysing what the problems are.. very often imo its due to nutrition.

EDIT: you mention you were in a mood.. could this stress be the reason for the poor appetite?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

sounds like stress man, together with your gear not turning up yet, and home troubles, worrying about ur misses etc.

it will pass .

and as dan said that looks to be the reason for ur apitite aswell....

sometimes when im stressed, my appiitite goes to sh!t and in turn so does my training .

Sounds like u just want ur gear and then ull b fine lol.

I got the same when i felt those gyno symptoms, my appitite went and my training was a bit [email protected] as i wasnt eating right . worrying etc


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Good to hear about your mum dan,hope she keeps progressing!

The bloat has gone today & feel good,had a good leg session as well.

I don't think it was food related, as my intake has been very similar day to day for over a month. I always use my usn anabolic as a pre WO and my reflex growth matrix as a post supplement. As you both said I think it was stress related, not the oxys or hcg turning up lol just her indoors ****ing me financially day to day, and she trying to use aas as a backup to her argument which has no relevance to her blowing **** loads of cash, it's just the only thing she has on me! ****ing women!!!

She's never had a prob with it till I'm having a dig at her about her wrongs!

Source said its going to be brought to the post office at 5pm so in a couple of days I might have everything.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

good news !!

what was your leg sesh, how u finding the supertren mate

Im looking forward to legs 2mra, going to try dan's super leg press workout lol

bit of bad news. gyno symtoms returned BUT asked aus and another lad on here they have said as long as nova, ai is present symtomys will NOT worsen.

good job ive got 100 nova and 100 ai coming 2mro lol... runing low

Ive read good things about wildcat adex so ive gone for that. and nova also wildcat

just got back from chest sesh.

Lovin this training !!

1 moderate weight set. 2 very very heavy.

bettered my 50's by 1 rep.

switchin gym's soon . probly end of the month.

DB only go up to 50's in my gym atm.

What am i gunna do after the 50's lol

making more burgers for tea lol


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

haha you'll love the workout buddy! just make sure you pick a weight you can do 30 with and then do 50. pick a weight you can do 10 with and then do 20! hit it hard! max intensity, rest-pause for 10 seconds if fail before the target reps and then smash em out! drop sets are a good addition if you have a training partner with quick reactions lol.. my legs felt swole for about 3 days after that routine.. enjoy your purping...

bad new bro.. gynos a horrible thing.. and ive just seen a guy post a comment on a thread called first cycle saying "id leave the nolva and save it for pct" ... how ridiculous! why risk getting one of the worst side effects if you can lessen the risk of/ prevent it! as aus said in a post i read a while back "anyone who gets gyno when meds are available to prevent it are stupid" or something along those lines..

well done on the lifts balls!

glad to hear your getting your order sorted trapz.. finally! i hate people using the "yeah but you take steroids" card.. enfuriating..


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> haha you'll love the workout buddy! just make sure you pick a weight you can do 30 with and then do 50. pick a weight you can do 10 with and then do 20! hit it hard! max intensity, rest-pause for 10 seconds if fail before the target reps and then smash em out! drop sets are a good addition if you have a training partner with quick reactions lol.. my legs felt swole for about 3 days after that routine.. enjoy your purping...
> 
> *bad new bro*.. gynos a horrible thing.. and ive just seen a guy post a comment on a thread called first cycle saying "id leave the nolva and save it for pct" ... how ridiculous! why risk getting one of the worst side effects if you can lessen the risk of/ prevent it! as aus said in a post i read a while back "anyone who gets gyno when meds are available to prevent it are stupid" or something along those lines..
> 
> ...


I was worrying my tits off about it . litrally but now i no a lot more about it , im not gunna let it phase me, i no its common and my own fault of using those sh1tty/fake DANAbol DS. :lol:

Thanks mate. new gym is needed the DB in my gym jump from 40 to 45 to 50... nothing inbetween so its hard to build up weights.

And i hate that "yeah but u use steroids" with a passion.

not like ur doing them any hard. aprt from looking 3 times the size of them :bounce:

Also hate people saying its cheating, WTF!! who exactly are you cheating .


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Well my leg sesh wasn't quite dans purping routine but good for me.

All were 3 sets (except deads added one extra)first being 12-15 reps followed by 6-8reps. I was I bit stupid not writing it down so weights on the machines I can't remember.

Squats.

80kg x 15

120kgx 8

130kgx 6

I've been using knee straps and find it inhibits the depth I can go horizontal at best with them on.

Deads.

100kgx 12

160kgx 6

180kgx 5

200kgx 1

Also used the calf raise machine,calf press, and leg press.

No SuperTren Balls I think I'll only benefit from it when test is at full flow in my system as the two times I've used not really much has happened.

I can't wait to be laughing at your experience of legs!

Start the new job tomoz, so looking forward to it! Maybe shouldn't of started a cycle before haha. Better not get all humpy with my new colleagues.

Aus is the man balls what ever he says I wouldn't even question and just do with regards to stuff like this good luck with it chap!!!!!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

new job...moon faced on ur first day lmao

Yeah i cant wait to get a taxi home from the gym 2mra lmao

i told my training partner all we are doing is leg press... he looked at me. :lol: and carried on looking at me, not talking . pmsl

Joke will be on him, as he has pussy a55 legs and basically no calves at all. my calves thankfully are pretty fat lmao not defined , just fat.

anyway im off to watch a program on electric eel's ... see what i have become lmao an old man hahaha


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

moon faced on the first day HAHAHA! :lol:

yeah thats what my training partner did to me also.. just stared at me like are you serious, just leg press and only 10 sets for a whole workout? ... HA!

hit calves like this after.. calve press done on 45deg leg press .. 3x 3rest-pause sets to failure reps between 15-8... e.g 10 secs rest for a rest pause then another set to failure rest 10 secs another set to failure etc... your calves will be finished. then you can go have a lie down (were you fall)


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

damn . just realised the eel program was on at 7.30 

but it wasnt on at 8.30 on ch4+1 . wierd


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

balls.. buddy.. in all seriousness.. there just fcuking eels. go and eat your jaffa cakes


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

lmao

man's got a point . no jaffa's in 2nyt.  got greedy at the weekend.

whats a good sub for cas pro shake mate before bed or a slow digesting protein source. dont say cottage cheese i hate the stuff lol

Try and pick something that i've got in my fridge :lol:


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Casein is a slow-digesting natural protein derived from dairy sources. Milk is about 20 percent whey (a quicker-digesting protein) and 80 percent casein. http://www.ehow.com/about_5410573_foods-casein-protein.html

a dairy source lol a bottle of milk.. if your not lactose intolerant.. or it could get messy.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

good news.

got my phone back today... well not my phone, aparently they dont bother repairing blackberrys , they just send new 1s out . tossers lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> good news.
> 
> got my phone back today... well not my phone, aparently they dont bother repairing blackberrys , they just send new 1s out . tossers lol


fkin tossers !! still the same problem. they want me to send it off again. fat chance, im going down swingin !! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Who said loosing your rag doesn't get u anywhere.

Long story short... Tmobile are sending me ANOTHER brand new phone latest model.

So as of 2mra I'll have two :lol:

Anyway...

Was due to start tri-test today but there was a mix up with source so I had to jab test e instead. Maybe monday

Really feeling the test now! Strength going up. Up 8lbs in weight. (100% promise pics over the weekend with new phone)

And dan by the way. I HATE you lmao !! That workout totally beasted me, awsome mate !!

Litrally passed out wen I got home. Bambi legs this morning big time lol

I love the new workout too, low reps high weight !

Good news also. Nip sesitivity basically gone over night, :bounce: happy days


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

haha! you and your nagging ways always seem to prevale! 

test is test mate if you have test e just run that? nice weight gain there buddy do you feel any bloating?

haha yeah its an awesome way to shock the legs into growth!.. im incorporating it every 3 weeks as a shocker.

yeah imo theres no better way to build mass than low reps high weight!

nice one on the nipples.. really makes you paranoid having a gyno flare up.. i was in that position on my last cycle and found myself constantly playing with my nips.. checking for lumps etc.. thats why i dont understand anyone who wishes to run a cycle without the correct ancillary meds to prevent it.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Zero bloat at all mate.

Obviously some water retention but, good thing is I can't feel it.

Got this month left at my current gym then I'm changing. Big hard gainers gym in clvlys mate, but a lot of birds have just started my current gym haha nothing like a bit of eye candy to spur me on or to hold my hair back whilst I throw up after one of ur leg beastings lmao.

Yeah it does make you paranoid havin that gyno flare up, but got a really helpfull pm from ausbuilt.

Yeah ur right test is test, when tri-test comes I'll be upping dose to 800. Never tried short esters before, just curious really.

Would not of upped it to 800 if the gyno symtoms were still present. Also upping the ai to 1mg eod.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Fones fixed 

Dikheads at tmobile... After sending me 2 brand new latest model phones, realised they turned my internet services OFF.

So two top of the ranges phones. You love my nagging ways don't ya haha

Anyway let's talk training.

This weeks training has been awsome, shocked my legs on wednesday. And shocked my arms today. Lots of drop/rest pause sets etc.

From day 1 when I was 13st 9. I've gained well... 14st 6

Up until today I have had minimul bloat.

Last night however, I thort I'd be really clever and pour soy sauce all over my tea. Due to the salt my face blew up lmao.

Fone fixed, so pics will be taken soon. Promise


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

haha!! you nagging cnut  least you got 2 new phones!

thats some good weight gain mate! hahaha! i stay away from the saices when on cycle as i have the same reaction :lol:

just prepd my jabs for the morning starting my tri-tren tmos. had abit of a cheet today.. about 300g oats and a **** load of sugar :lol: i know it sounds boring but its one of my favourites! and as i dont drink milk during the week i had it with milk.. amazing.

whats your diet been like today?

going to try the shock method for biceps on week 3  doing ez curls wide for 50,40,30,20,10 then narrow grip for 10,20,30,40,50 ... can see that one hurting..

good luck with the moon face buddy, hope it subsides before work next week :lol: nothing worse than people you know blaitently staring at your face.. you could use the "i have a cat allergy and went to my gf's mothers for tea. she had a cat and i ended up in a&e with a puffy face".. something along those lines.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

When you startin cycle then mate or u already on the test.

I'm feelin mine kickin in any day now. End of week 3. Bit of bloat but that was due to diet and lack of water consumed yestrday I rekon.

Just resisited temptation of goin out on the p1ss.

My mates sister bday and they r all off out. Just sat in the casino then. Had one drink, lost 3quid ... That's enough for me lmao

Waved them all off in a taxi to go wreck their livers in town ... Me however , I'm wrecking mine another way :lol:

If I went out I don't think my ego could hack much more of "fkin hell ur looking well" etc. That's wat I got from most of my mates when I just saw then  happy days.

Myt treat myself to another beer when I get home, just enough to build up my confidence to go throw some 'pretend drunk' phone calls out to girls lmao


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

started my test last week on sunday beginning the tri tren this week.

love that feeling when you know its about to get really good!

hahaha! well resisted mate! you could have gone out and drunk j20's? if you get it in a glass with ice you dont look as out of place 

yeah its when people ask you the question "so, so you go to the gym?" you feel like slapping them. NO I got these guns by fcuking [email protected]!

when your diets strict all week buddy you deserve a beer! its the 10% of your diet that the government and nutritionists recommend comes from junk food!

i recieve drunken phone calls/ texts on a regular basis from ex's and a 1 nighter that cant let go.. very irretating :lol:

you should wait until atleast 3am before calling them. make sure there asleep first..


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

how long is it until the tri tren kicks in mate? Tren is one that I've not tried yet.

Well it did go thru my head, if diet was 100% I cud of gone out. Had maybe one or two beers. But diet wasn't all that great.

Kept to the marco's. Maybe slightly over on the carbs tho so off home I went.

As soon as I hit the sofa with a shake cudnt be ****d getting up to get a beer anyway lol

Beers taste like dogsh1t anyway

Besides if I had a drink/went out 2nyt I wudnt be fit for big back sesh on monday.

I was going to say, I wish sum of my ex's rang me drunk in the night... But I don't cos they are all fat now... Well fat wen I went out with them but fatter now (cos I'm such a good catch they get so depressed when we split up obvioulsy lmao)


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

kicks in abit like a test blend really mate.. e.g. for me with a test blend you feel a slight difference within a few days just slight, then after about a week a little bit more and then a few weeks in you it gets into the flow and things happen.. same with tri-tren as its got ace,enan,hex esters  love the srength gains i get on tren so really looking forward to it!

sounds sensible mate, i just feel guilty when drinking then the next day feel **** and unhealthy whilst hungover.. that pretty much deters me from drinking..

haha you have to do a few fattys before you can perform for a princess..


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I feel sh1t for days man, wen I drink. Maybe once every few months I'll have a night out. If that.

Was reading today about mixing hcg with test in the same barrel...

As hcg can be injected I'm. Is this true? Cos I'm runnin low on slin pins. Getting more isn't a problem at all but if can be avoided I'd rather avoid. As this way I don't have to pin twice. One test and one hcg


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah thats exactly the same for me mate they should have none alcoholic beers on tap!

Ive ran hcg with my last 3 cycles.. ive always shot it IM with my test.. I believe the MOD mars also does this.Im starting my hcg week 3.

Jabbed my test and tri-tren this morning.. POW instant pip..

what you doing today bud any cardio or just rest and eat?

EDIT: If i were u bro i'd also do some research on hcg and gyno? as ive read threads in the past stating that hcg is the cause of gyno in many cases.. and im not educated enough on the subject to advise. You should sent mars a pm as he is very educated on the hcg front and has poped up on every thread on hcg ive read..


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah, I'm aware of hcg-gyno theory mate. I've upped my ai anyway to 1mg eod. I figured as I'm upping the test to 800 I'm gunna want to up the adex too.

I usually pin thru slin pins mate, but I'll be doing it I'm from now I think.

I never start hcg untill week 3 either man.

Today, rest day... Maybe a bike ride later on after tea. Everyday at the gym I've been 'trying' to run lol. Wasn't happeneing. Shin pumps are pretty bad.

U training today?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah id probably up the AI myslef mate

yeah shooting it IM with your test is easy enough and saves ****ing about with an extra pin.



monsterballs said:


> Maybe a bike ride later on after tea. If my mum will let me borrow her bike..
> 
> U training today?


sounds good mate, shin pumps are a nightmare to run with even quite painful.. ive beed doing some rowing for cardio lately, never used to enjoy it but got into it abit more now.. may go for a run tonight to cleanse and sweat out the weekends cheat foods ready for a week of religious clean eating  .. no training for me today.. may have a quick pump up with the light 15kg barbell i keep in the bedroom :lol: but thats purely because im constantly pumping up and posing in the bathroom mirror......


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao mum won't let use her bike. Sh1t. No cardio for me today. Wat a shame. Haha

Can't wait to pin this tri test 2mra. 1st thing I'm off to the post office to pick it up, then str8 back here to pin. Lol

Will stick the hcg in aswell. Ur right saves pis$in about with pins.

Gunna have to get some casien powder this week, I'm actually waking up starving and snacking at 3-4am lol.

Before bed every night I do have;

Pint of full fat milk, 50g whey/eggs/peanut butter.

Obvioulsy that's not enough, I thought with all that fat content it would digest slower


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Talking about bein starvin fkin hell. 2000 cal breakfast. That'll do me ! Lol

The only slightly sh1t thing in there was 2 fried eggs, 

But I cudnt have homemade burgers without eggs ontop now could i


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

aslong as it was fried in evoo your ok bud 

wow that one hell of a pre bed snack! im actually thinking of doing the whole 3am shake every night as i wake up at that time for a p!ss anyway and when i wake up i can feel my body screeming for nutrition..

haha! i get the impression you were really looking forward to the cardio! :lol:

you watching the rugby bro?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah just stuck it on now, went to have a big steak in wetherspoons. Only after I ate it I realised they don't have tv's so had to rush home to watch it lol

Since I started waking up starvin at 3-4am I've been making shakes lol but still half asleep manage to get powder ALL over the kitchen lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't usually watch rugby. Too, stop start for me.... Says the man watching song of praise lmfao

Good game tho. Awsome welsh defence last 15mins


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah, scotland were robbed of a try though which could have been a turning point..

haha powder all over the kitchen :lol: maybe put the powder in the shaker ready mate to save the zombie fcuk about mid-night 

when was it you upped your test to 800 bro?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah that wen thru my head as I was writing lol ... Use sum common sence and powder it up before bed haha

I'm upping it 2mro mate. on 500 enanthate atm. But tt400 is at post office ready for me to get it.

So I'll be upping it on my next jab, 2mro


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

haha a nice leap from 500-800.. sure you'll enjoy it  you need to move gyms quick or you'll be pushing those 50's for 30 reps..

think im going to order some tbol to throw in the mix around week 8..

whats happened to trapz?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't no much about tbol, I'm gna have a read up now. I was thinking of an oral later in cycle. Pretty sure I'm going to run winny the two weeks leadin up to pct.

Trapps started a new job, last week so I imagine he is dead busy on that front. He's still training hard tho, only just received his oxy's the other day.

What's ur training like 2mra mate. Been meaning to ask, what's your diet like thru the week and do u manage to get the food in every few hours with work and stuff


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

sorry about the lengthy reply to the pm buddy once i stsart typing i find it hard to conclude :lol:

Im training chest/ bi's tomorrow mate. I eat 7 meals - usually 2 meals are shakes and 5 whole foods, usually something like -

1- 7 whole eggs whisked and fried in 2 tbs evoo (like an omlette/pancake), 80g oats cooked in water, 2 pieces wholemeal toast dry. (all sups multi-vits/mins, omegas 3,6,9, glucosamine, vit c, zinc)

2- 53g shake, banana (new research explained in stickies on bb.com actually found that no source of simple carbs is actually needed post workout.. i was skeptical but seriously.. i add a banana because.. i like them.), 1 tbs walnut oil. (vit c)

3- 100g rice, 250g chicken, 100g broccoli

4- 250g chicken, 75g broccoli, 1 tbs walnut oil

5- 130g tuna. 100g chicken, 75g broccoli, 1 tbs walnut oil

6- 10 whole eggs 3 whites fried in 2tbs evoo, lettuce

7- 53g shake, 30g pb.

something along those lines.. i have a large amount of fat in my diet i am quite carb sensitive too many and i bloat and feel sh!t. obviously the amounts vary depending how many kcals i need etc.. i probably wouldnt recommend my diet for someone else but it works well for me and by not having carbs in the aftenoon/evening i feel alot leaner in the evening rather than bloated at the end of the day.. yes i manage to eat every few hours at work..


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Have a read of this mate. i found it very interesting

Originally Posted by alan aragon

Here, I'll help you...........

The postexercise "anabolic window" is a highly misused & abused concept. Preworkout nutrition all but cancels the urgency, unless you're an endurance athlete with multiple glycogen-depleting events in a single day. Getting down to brass tacks, a relatively recent study (Power et al. 2009) showed that a 45g dose of whey protein isolate takes appx 50 minutes to cause blood AA levels to peak. Resulting insulin levels, which peaked at 40 minutes after ingestion, remained at elevations known to max out the inhibition of muscle protein breakdown (15-30 mU/L) for 120 minutes after ingestion. This dose takes 3 hours for insulin & AA levels to return to baseline from the point of ingestion. The inclusion of carbs to this dose would cause AA & insulin levels to peak higher & stay elevated above baseline even longer.

So much for the anabolic peephole & the urgency to down AAs during your weight training workout; they are already seeping into circulation (& will continue to do so after your training bout is done). Even in the event that a preworkout meal is skipped, the anabolic effect of the postworkout meal is increased as a supercompensatory response (Deldicque et al, 2010). Moving on, another recent study (Staples et al, 2010) found that a substantial dose of carbohydrate (50g maltodextrin) added to 25g whey protein was unable to further increase postexercise net muscle protein balance compared to the protein dose without carbs. Again, this is not to say that adding carbs at this point is counterproductive, but it certainly doesn't support the idea that you must get your lightning-fast postexercise carb orgy for optimal results.

To add to this... Why has the majority of longer-term research failed to show any meaningful differences in nutrient timing relative to the resistance training bout? It's likely because the body is smarter than we give it credit for. Most people don't know that as a result of a single training bout, the receptivity of muscle to protein dosing can persist for at least 24 hours: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21289204

More from earlier in the thread:

Here's what you're not seeming to grasp: the "windows" for taking advantage of nutrient timing are not little peepholes. They're more like bay windows of a mansion. You're ignoring just how long the anabolic effects are of a typical mixed meal. Depending on the size of a meal, it takes a good 1-2 hours for circulating substrate levels to peak, and it takes a good 3-6 hours (or more) for everythng to drop back down to baseline.

You're also ignoring the fact that the anabolic effects of a meal are maxed out at much lower levels than typical meals drive insulin & amino acids up to. Furthermore, you're also ignoring the body's ability of anabolic (& fat-oxidative) supercompensation when forced to work in the absence of fuels. So, metaphorically speaking, our physiology basically has the universe mapped out and you're thinking it needs to be taught addition & subtraction.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

That's pretty intresting, I read something similar the other week. Took me ages to understand lol

I usually do the norm... Fast acting carbs for insulin spike and pro source pre workout and similar again post workout but up the pro content and drop carbs slightly


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

1ml of rohm tt400 is swimming around my quad right now.

Stuck the hcg in the barrel 1st, then the tt400. 1st quad shot I've not had to re-pin/change needle/change sites.

Usually I'm a pussy with quad shots.

The hcg looked like a air bubble mixed in with the test, but obviously its water based so its going to be diffrent texture.

I could really feel the diffrence wen the hcg passed through the needle, just going to do it with my aas now rather than in slin pins.

Off to [email protected] my back soon.

T-bar rows (last week 90kg) I'm going to go for 95, maybe more) my training partner will look on as he's on 80 

I don't no if the oly bar is included wen people log t-bar weights. I don't include it, just the plates.

T-bar rows

Pull ups 5x5.

DB rows (on incline bench)

Hyper extensions (weighted)

Lat pul down

Then maybe do some abs


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Well happy. Just got back from the gym, smashed my 95kg target for t-bar rows.

102kg. Boooom

In fact. Personal bests on everything I did today - 109kg lat pull dows. Feel awesome.

A lad that works in the gym came over and said to my partner "why don't u look like oli, u must have a sh1t diet" lmao

My ego went thru the roof, however, he went off in a mood hahaha


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm back sorry for the lack of anything,new job and training is leaving me enough time to get food for tea and packed lunches for work before I crash out about 10 not to wake till 5:45 to get ready to do it all again.

I started my oxys two days ago don't really feel anything yet (100mg e/d) but early days, I did feel improvements in strength from the two tri's I'm using before I started the oxys and all seems good!

You boys have kept the thread going lol

Pics? Really should of done them have you but not posted Mb? If your waiting for me say!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Only the one in the post above mate. Did a couple of back pics but due to the acne I'd rather not put them up  lol

How is the job goin then?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Just read the PBS done well Mb!

Hows the cycle dan?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheers mate.

U feelin much strength so far.

I think the matrix 'free' weight gain is helping with the gaining.

I think I'll get some similar when that's done. Not matrix lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ye jobs awesome longer days than I expected but mainly due to the travelling 2:30hrs commuting a day! Fuel is costing me £20 a day just shocking I think I might have to get a smaller company car, I did choose a 4x4 but I've averaged just under 50mpg so not to bad.

Don't need to ask about how's your cycle seems to be going very well!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheers mate. Beginning of week 4 but my weight seems to be going up and down lol.

I WAS 14.6 other day. Up from 13.10

Today I seem to be 14.4

Not sure if it is actually gone down or if its down to my deit on the day


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

well done with the pb's mate! I had a great wprkout today also.. a 35-40 year old woman came up to me between my sets of flyes and told me i had massive shoulders, then started asking me 1000 questions on injury prevention... well.. you know how we like to educate  unfortunately she was a little old for my taste.. 5-10 years younger and id of done her in the showers... :lol:

lats looking thicker in the front double bi pose mate. like that tank also!

@trapz.. welcome back buddy  make sure your diets clean and sodium intake to near trace amounts or your face will blow up like a beach ball  . Cycles going ok mate only in week 2 now and only begun the tri-tren yesterday.. pip is actually killing me today lol.. had a great workout this morning chest/bi but since then ive had a full on body cold all day, skin feeling sore, shivvers etc.. so didnt go into work this afternoon and just rested up. todays the first day in the gym that i left the gym with that ON pump lol, you know the one where your carrying carpets and feel amazing... despite feeling like crap i still forced down all my food haha

weight change could be due to the upping of your AI buddy, maybe it helped flush out abit of that extra water retention


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm that sh1t with the women if a bird cums over to me in the gym I'd probly purpously drop a db on her foot, just to avoid tlking to her lmao

2 years ago however, if a woman came over and said hi, I wud of gone "wether u like it or not, you're getting fingered" lol


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha! and the classy Blackpool women would have excepted no doubt..


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao indeed!

I really do need to get my balls back from my ex. Killed my confidence man!!

Atm I litrally am noballs


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Off to do chest in half hour or so.

As many of the 50's as poss. Last week I think it was 3/4 with 1 assisted.

This week... I'm aiming for 6. And I'm gna fkin get 6!!

Also a bit of eye candy between sets... The hot ginger who I've been giving the eye for months and months. Finally came over and spoke to me on sat, so I'm gna put my best vest on(the same as I had on sat) my best short (also the same)

And she will think I smell and don't wash my clothes hahaha


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

when did you become a gold member you flash [email protected]! :lol:

every credit buddy, get in there. a tad unfair that you get hot gingers chatting you up and i get some wrinkled 40 year old in spandex..

hows your diet/ training been today mate?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sodium ahoy lol. I think were all have a good run! Can't wait for about week 8s strength gains. The oxys I'm really disappointed with I'm not really up for putting another 50mg on top of the 100mg I'm already doing daily?!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao she wasn't in today. Just as well really. Had a bit too much jack3d and went a bit red faced lol

Diet has been good mate, same as per usual,

Only diffrence, is I've started having weetobix in mornings. 4-5 of them.

As I'm trying to cut the gluten out to see if its that giving me a bit of agro.

Keep getting 'intestinal gas' and bloat. Got a blood test on mon. Nothing I can't live with tbh. Had it for years. Not until now I have thort too much into it.

Training was a bit rushed, had to be at my dads as it was his bday today.

I did however get 4 from the 50's. Only 1 assisted this week.

That's 1 better than last week so I'm happy!!

How's ur training been today


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

backs looking better mate and the thickness of your triceps in the back lat spread is looking good.. keep it up bro!

how long have you been on the oxys now mate? give them time im sure you will start seeing the effects soon.

hows your diet been mate?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Isn't two gingers breeding outlawed? Lmfao

Get on her! she's come over because you won't so there's your cue she likes what she sees what else do you need for confidence.

Dan the older birds are filth abuse her fossilised snatch! She'll be grateful and you'll have a story for the lads lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Diets not as lean I'm hungry all the time I'm eating clean regular meals and pretty much anything else between, it's like I haven't eaten for days every hour.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

sounds good mate.. haha pre workouts and gear really dont mix imo.. cant be good for bp :lol:

i took a rest day buddy still got a touch of man flue and theres no point training if you cant put in 200%..

still managed to smash down my food though despite lacking appetite!

so when you gonna bite the bullet and get into your first comp prep then


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Fair play pal. Ur tri's and back looking 100% better !!

Reps wen I get on comp.

I'm gna have to get sum1 to take sum pics for me instead of using camera timer and guessing at what angle I look more defined etc.

But defo looking better bro.

Yes 2 gingers breading is classes as inbread. But its no worse than two blacks. Or yellows


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

i slept with my ex girlfriends mother when i was around 17 and another 40-50 year old at around 19 so i do have experience with the golden oldies.. and yes they LOVE IT! pure filth.

haha your body obviously wants to gain! get that food down you bro!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> i slept with my ex girlfriends mother when i was around 17 and another 40-50 year old at around 19 so i do have experience with the golden oldies.. and yes they LOVE IT! pure filth.


Lmfao hahahaha

Wen I was 18, lived in a flat above a dirty phet head woman.

She was gagging for a joint lol.

I ended up sleeping with her, tuned out she was 53. And her 3 sons ALL older than me turned up about 3 days later.

Put me off weed for years lmao.

I can't remember why, and prob shudnt be saying this... I ended up wearing her thongs :lol:


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Hahahahaha :lol: they love it


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

To all the last posts lmfao.

Dan the dog and mb the tranny lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Still laughing


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> To all the last posts lmfao.
> 
> Dan the dog and mb the tranny lol


Don't u mean dan the O.A.Pedo lmao


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Relic hunter. Bud wearing thongs is not weird my mate has two f¥cked up fetishes first pregnant women second and by far the the most concerning is he wants birds to sh1t on him in his face the lot!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao shat in the face is wrong.

I've done a preggerz girl. It felt so fkin wrong cos she was just a one nyt stand. Felt like I was jabbin sum1 else baby in the back of the head lmao


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

agreed on the pregnant women situation, its a strainge feeling..

my ex got a picture of me wearing one of her thongs with my c0ck out one side and balls the other.. then during a gathering at hers she decided to crack out the photos..

been shat on is just plain wrong :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> agreed on the pregnant women situation, its a strainge feeling..
> 
> my ex got a picture of me wearing one of her thongs with my c0ck out one side and balls the other.. then during a gathering at hers she decided to crack out the photos..
> 
> :


Hahahahaha mate you have fukin made my day !!! Hahah no fuk that. You've made me week!! Hahahahahahahaha

We have all done it tho. But I was on my own so no photo evidence... Don't no if that's any better lmao


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

???? you've got to stop posting lads it's hurting me now


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Hahahaha


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

like the new pic trapps (no ****)

your both getting reps once ive spread my love...


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

O that reminds me.

I'll spread my love all over these pages right now.

Reps


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Just hobbled off my bike, up my stairs and near enuff collapsed after hammering my legs.

Leg press

One legged leg press (reason for this, my leg press machine max's out at 260 so I wna get form 100% on one legged just incase I ever go heavier)

Jumping lunges on smith machine

Lying hamstring db raise

Calf raise

I added the jump at the top of the lunges (not a proper jump, just raise the front foot off the floor an inch or so at the very top of the movment)

I didn't no it was even a proper variation of lunges. Turns out, works awesome, puts all emphisis on the hamstring of the stationary leg. Amazing workout.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

workout looks good there buddy.. that variation of lunge is interesting, i may give that a go! may try using it as an explosive exercise if done with a lighter weight for higher reps and actually try and jump with leading foot when reaching the climax of the positive movement..

you not squat anymore mate? I say this as even though i think leg press is superior for leg development but squatting helps massage the ego when loading up with a **** load of plates 

how do you find single legged mate? i enjoy them but everytime ive done them in the past ive found they really get my knees sore..

hows the diet been today bud? ... thanks for the reps, will be returned when my loves been spread.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Stupid love sharing!

Looks good mb, you not drive? there would be no way I would cycle or even walk home after a leg workout & I only live half a mile away from the gym.

Done my back in today left trap feels so tight! Had to cut short back today coz of it.

I've been playing about still with routine but now I'm settled at work and have got my rota sorted I've decided Friday & sat are my days off. Sat because the gym shuts early and Friday my gm and I have decided to take the dealership staff to the pub for a couple just to bond a bit better. My gm is my mate and has only worked there for a month and I've only been there a week come in and we've really shaken it up got rid of two people this week and the pair of us aren't exactly flavour of the month.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

@ dan. Yeah I only used low weights on the jumping ones. Low weight high reps but fatigued really quick as it was after everything else

I don't tend to squat much anymore mate. I don't like regular squat as it puts strain on my left shoulder wen I'm holding the bar (that's the ONLY time I can ever feel my previous injury) so going to start db squats

Front squats are difficult to do as we don't have a rack,

Diets been spot on really

Defo helping pile the weight on having 2 weight shakes at work. One mid morning, one pre workout.

What you done to ur trap trappz lol sorry couldn't resist. Get ur missus to rub some moisturiser/oil into it and a bit of a massage,

How u feeling off the cycle man, much weight gain yet?

And yeah the pub thing is a good idea, just watch the beers on them oxys lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Seated rows is when it went but I felt it before.

I won't drink a drop bud, only prob with that will be I'll be the only one hope my colleagues don't think I'm weird.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Sure they won't mate. They will think ur sensible as you have a long drive back home.

I'm hating these hunger cravings in the middle of the night.

Every night for two weeks, woke up at 3am starving.

Fk this, I'm taking cheese to bed with me lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Funny you say cheese I've always got a few boiled eggs in the fridge that I tucked into last night when I went to the loo last, got back in bed and tried to get frisky with the gf and she said **** off I stank of eggs lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

lmfao u eggy [email protected] haha

i had a bit of cheese before bed to slow the digestion of protein shake up, just to see if it helped with the hunger at night ....

it didn't lol... i had a nightmare.

Not had one of those since i was about 9.

peared round into the kitchen, i was absolbtly crapping myself lol

Got some more cheese and went back to bed lmao


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Today I blasted shoulders. Similar to legs the other week (cheers dan)

Warmed up with pressing light.

Face pulls - 40/30/20/10

Front raise-10 heavy,10 light. Repeated untill I'd done 100 reps. Very little rest.

Side raise - 10/20/30

Shrug superset rear shrug.

10/10/20/20/10/10

Wow. Never felt so pumped in my life !!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

looks good buddy! yeah cant beat abit of a blast week  hows the diet been today mate?

ive been researching comp prep most of the day.. throwing myself into competition next year so im going to blast & cruise untill after the competition now running this cycle for 12 weeks then doing 10week cruise, 10 week blasts up until next year having a lengthy break from gear after competing before doing it all again, hopefully.. getting my head in the game now. you thought about competing atall mate?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Diets been decent yeah, cheers mate.

What you looking to compete in then? What u been looking into.

To be honest, I would be intrested in competeing. Its just my confidence letting me down. I'll be ok soon enough its just as I said. My ex still has my balls lol

I'd rather compete strongman than bb'ing to be honest. I'm not into the whole, tanning myself up and showing off in a pair of thongs lol.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Diets been decent yeah, cheers mate.
> 
> What you looking to compete in then? What u been looking into.
> 
> ...


Will be looking to compete in the Nabba north west first timers in may 2013.. gives me enough time to have a decent off season first haha.. been looking at things like prep cycles (what compounds, esters, orals can/should be run and when to stop them pre comp or whether to carry on with certain drugs through the show), nutrition peaking (sodium intake, how to lower water retention under the skin but keep it it the muscle making them look full using sodium intake protols etc.) got a lot to read up on yet....

haha you sure? you did end up wearing that 50 year olds thong  .. strongman? go for it bro. isnt there a gym called titans gym near stanley park thats all about the strong man? http://www.titans-gym.co.uk/ looks hardcore a fcuk! i may pop in haha!

get training bro would be great motivation for you to aim for something like that?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah as I said its just the confidence , lack of it for bodybuilding. Do nabba drug test or not?

And now u come to say it, the 50 years old thongs were pretty comfy lmao

Titans, I no it used to be down near funny girls mate. Dno if its moved. It was a little garage, search it on youtube and ull get a little kid must weigh about 8 stone trying to do strongman events. Down a little ally in town lmfao


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

fcuk! im pretty sure it is tested yeah..never even thought of that! will have to pick another.. they pop up all over the place so will just pick one nearer the time.

haha! yeah just had a look and its located behind the imperial hotel haha!.. must be a real shyte hole.

what isit that makes you lack confidence buddy? isit a certain bodypart your embarressed about or are you generally quite shy? im sure you will reach a point in the future where you will be so proud of your body and the way you look from all the hard training that you will embrace the thong and hit the stage! 

AH they held a strongman comp at stanley park sponsored by them and the supplementcentre early last year, thats were i got the stanley park thing from..


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah a couple of my mates went to watch that. To be honest, yeah they were lifting more than me. But not that heavy.

Think the deads were 240ish. And the max was 13 reps I think

Dude bit of advice, my muscle won't take the needle lol. I'm just bein a pussy but...

I tried it so many times must of blunted the needle, what does this sound like to u...

The moment I jabbed it in my quad, I felt pain, only went in about quater inch. So I took it out. Blood. Quite a bit of it comin out my leg lol.

And there was instant swelling lump.

I shat myself. Its going now.

But it was a golf ball sized lump and it was blue-ish colour.

U rekon it was just a pierced vein cos that's wat I'm thinking?

I fully swabbed the area, vial etc.

Didn't inj any juice BUT I always squirt a bit out the end of needle to help lubrication.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

sounds like you nicked a vein buddy, i **** myself when it happened to me beginning of last year. the bruising will just be from the internal bleeding before the punctured area clotted. dont worry about it.

Im exactly like that on my right quad but my left quad takes pinz all day long.. strange and i dont know exactly why itis i'd just use another site mate? ... in my opinion scar tissue from pinning could have formed in a regularly used site causing it to become more difficult to push the needle through? purely speculation though.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheers mate. Put my mind at rest

Yeah I thort it was a vein

I'm gna sack it off till the morning, and jab before work.

Swellings nealy gone now, guna lay off the quads for a bit. Funny tho cos last inj on monday was smooth.

Scared the sh1t outa me tbh. Litrally the size of a golf ball for 2-3 mins I just stuck a wet towel on it


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

yeah its always **** when something goes wrong.. ive done so many jabs but i still get nervous as fcuk every jab and aspirate about 3-4 times.. and if i see the slitest bit of blood come back into the syringe i pull it out and go in around an inch from that spot to inject the rest.. weirdbecause i actually quite look forward to pinning lol.. think i see it as exciting..


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Same mate. I look forward too it. And then wen I'm doin it its just a chore lol.

Luckily I've never drawn blood asperating.

Just hope it goes streight in in the morning. It should do as all my muscles will be relaxed


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

looks nasty bro.. what you training today? how did attempt no2 go?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry for th huge picture lol

didn't have time this morning so I'll do it before gym later on today. A day or so late oh well.

At least this way I can get my inj days to

Sat-cardio

Wed- leg day

I feel it dispurses more on these days.

Trainin arms today mate. U


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Big balls are u ok today? X x


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

fair enough buddy, kill it.

I trained back this morning mate


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Big balls are u ok today? X x


im fine yesh thanks. hows the trainging. whats the deadlift at now then?

ta for the pm btw mate. i was kinda missin the little pr1ck :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> fair enough buddy, kill it.
> 
> I trained back this morning mate


nice! i love back days , just the fact, every other cnut in my gym gets back pumps from juice and i dont


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Arms today and feel awesome !!

I hate biceps, I used to love them but now its just a chore!

New pb on almost everything again

Well all tricep exercises anyway. Bicep exercises are just borin lol


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

sounds good mate everyone loves pumping up the guns!

hows todays diet been?

CANNOT WAIT.. for my 2 hour designated cheat window for this sunday 11am-1pm oh yeeeaaaah. i can actually taste the chocolate boost bar, ice cream, mini chocolates etc that im going to DESTROY!

you on cardio tomorrow buddy? think im gonna go for a fasted run first thing..keep the ticker healthy n all that..

them pb's just keep coming dont they bro  roll on next weeks workouts!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm pretty much null & void on this thread, we should change the name to notraps but dan & mb.

I'm not training tonight and gutted as the work team ended up blowing me and the boss out not all but most.

Told the gf that I'm not training and once I've said that it's legally binding with her.

The pb's are just rolling out Mb going strong!

Your bruise looks nasty! How's it now?

Dan hows your cycle treating you? Good I hope!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't be silly bro, we have have other comitments mate. Just so happens that I'm a lazy cnut and sit around on my phone whilt pretending to work. lol

So how's the cycle coming along mate.

Bruise got worse lol. No lump now tho.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

monsterballs said:


> im fine yesh thanks. hows the trainging. whats the deadlift at now then?
> 
> ta for the pm btw mate. i was kinda missin the little pr1ck :lol:


haha, thats real bromance right there 

training going ok ta... deadlift is at 114kg, i want MORE!! lol x x


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> I'm pretty much null & void on this thread, we should change the name to notraps but dan & mb.
> 
> I'm not training tonight and gutted as the work team ended up blowing me and the boss out not all but most.
> 
> ...


just type up the info on your training/ diet/ cycle/ gains etc. when you can buddy, we all have our commitments that are far more important than checking into a forum.. just jot down your info in a diary through the week or something and post up once a week on the weekend when your not working if your really busy? or just fill us in when you can (no ****).

cycles going great buddy up 4-5 lbs looking full but full whilst holding my condition without bloating around abs etc. feel really good! not noticed anything amazing in the gym yet other than increased pumps but sure strength will come in this next week or two.. im trying to stay very lean on this cycle so will be keeping my macros monitored closely and weight.. when my weight stops increasing then ill increase kcals an extra 4-500kcals a day and ride that out untill gains slow again then up again etc..

hows your cycle going mate?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

just ordered off 'protein 247'

i thort it went bust but after exchanging emails with the lad who runs it turns out they r still trading .

12kg mass gainer ..... £56, and a bunch of egg white, casien etc.

my mate said their stuff is decent aswell... not heard any bad reviews on quility of their protein

the mass gainer i think it 35g pro/ 50odd gram carbs , which is pretty good



RXQueenie said:


> haha, thats real bromance right there
> 
> training going ok ta... deadlift is at 114kg, i want MORE!! lol x x


we all want more  120 soon


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

No training today.

Diets been on par

Big pork steak for tea, covered in flour + grated lemon peal. And fried in evoo. Rice, brocolli and garlic bread

Awesome!!










And then I topped it off with this...










:wub:


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

haha well the first meal was good, not so much the desert :lol: unless it was protein triffle then you are excused.. 

just prepped my jabs for the morning.. abit nervous as im going to jab the right quad (the one that DOES NOT take needles).. need to get it used to it as.. im just a hard [email protected] and need to break the b!tch in.. my diet had a slight slip today.... i lost the plot around midday and ate a full 1kg tub of natural greek yogurt.. 60g protein, 79g carbs, 23g fat... yes i did actually do the macros after eating it haha!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lol I lost the plot last night.

I had a chicken burger and chips :nono:

Fasted cardio soon


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

haha i dont know what brings on these moments of weakness..

in our defence.. were "bulking" haha

juat done my jabs.. enjoyed them.. did you get around to pinning after the other days events?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah "bulking" lol

Awsome the jabs went well, my bruise seems to be getting bigger lmao

Yeah I did it friday night in my ass.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Chaps!

Again sorry for lack of!

How's it going for both you guys?!

I'm loving this cycle it's really kicked in today pump awesome strength through the roof and the best bit was I weighed myself and made a scooby doo sound it came up with 95.3kg I'm going to double check tomoz there the same scales I've used from the start and only 3days ago I weighed 92.8kg. Oh as well as these bits I got two complements from birds today one I wouldn't poke with yours mb the other hot piece but my mates sister.

Feeling top of the world!!!!

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssss


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao glad its comin together dude !!

Compliments are always good! I'm getting them off guys, don't no what that means lmao. Nice weight gain !! I'm up about 11lbs. Maybe more now. This tri-test kickin in !

How u findin the oxys? Any back/shin pumps?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Chaps!
> 
> Again sorry for lack of!
> 
> ...


Hahahaha! glad to hear alls going well buddy! i love that moment when you finally realise it kicking in..

hows the face looking by the way? and moon face? :lol:

thats a big leap in weight mate! make the most of the additional strength and that monster feeling in the gym  people who argue the bad side of steroids has no clue about the positives! they'd blow anti depressants out of business!

hope all continues to go well over the weeks to come!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't rate the oxys what so ever but that's prob just me no pumps at all.

Next cycle I'm def on the tri test!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Lmao glad its comin together dude !!
> 
> Compliments are always good! I'm getting them off guys, don't no what that means lmao. Nice weight gain !!* I'm up about 11lbs*. Maybe more now. This tri-test kickin in !
> 
> How u findin the oxys? Any back/shin pumps?


monster.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

New pb's popping up all over the place.

120kg t-bars yestrday on back!

Knockin deads on the head for a few weeks, no reason. Just wana see how much weight jumps up lol.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

@dan no retention whatsoever I'm prob just going to stop them they just don't seem to work for me, should of just stuck with the breakfast for champions.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

trapps... are u a west sider yet?  x x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

No not yet its getting closer though the drive is doing my head in!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> No not yet its getting closer though the drive is doing my head in!


oh how i will laugh 

job going well though? x x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ye jobs awesome thanks! When I move I'm not telling you! Can't be dealing with smugness lol.

Saw you got a new pb good work!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> Ye jobs awesome thanks! When I move I'm not telling you! Can't be dealing with smugness lol.
> 
> Saw you got a new pb good work!


You'll be ok over there (it's quite posh) unlike my rough area 

and thank u x x


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> New pb's popping up all over the place.
> 
> 120kg t-bars yestrday on back!
> 
> Knockin deads on the head for a few weeks, no reason. Just wana see how much weight jumps up lol.


Why not do a few weeks of stiff leged deads with legs and some high rep rack pulls to smash the back? a change in movement but still hitting the muscle groups hard? just an option.. ive heard people say that they have had decent back development from dropping deads and doing more iso work for a while.. it could actually do you some good.. not entirely convinced though haha 

nice weight on the t-bars bro!

@trapz nice one the tren usually plays a role in keeping me dry anyway aswell as the adex.. hows your condition looking? had my first tren sweat attack of this cycle today haha.. like an hour of feeling very walm and sweaty.. but my condition feels great this evening think its kicking in  .. how you finding the tri-tren?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

@dan Sweating like a pheado in a playground. I look a state by the end of a sesh got a greasy forehead aswell the tren is the nuts though dependent on the outcome I think my next cycle will virtually be the same if it keeps going this well!

@westside ye pretty posh except I keep seeing a chav driving a pink range everyday, she is the pinnacle of the word you prob have heard of her Katie price. It's annoying she's got a place by my house as well she probably thinks I'm stalking her


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey lads. Sorry about the lack of, and the quick reply yestrday. Been busy latley.

Not in the same way trapps has been busy (work)

I've finally got my balls back from my ex and thrown it out to loads of girls over the weekend and last week. I think I had a date every other day last week with a diffrent girl.

Not gunna lie, all of them weren't the best looking.

It ranged from , 21, blonde, gawjus, own house, own car, no kids










TO










27, Brunette, not so hot, fat, mums house, no car, 2 kids 

But we all turn to the truffel chasers sooner or later :lol:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Rofl.

I can't believe anyone would behave in such a way and use women like you are.

Who'd do such a thing?

(I ignored that 2nd one when she messaged me  )


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Dux said:


> Rofl.
> 
> Who'd do such a thing?


 :whistling: lmao

U no the rule... If theyr. Big in their pictures, they r huge in real life. She was HUUGE lol

Good chest on her tho!

Haha


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

You've got to abide by the "no face pics only" rule, because that means they've something to hide.

Like a big fat @rse usually


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Dux said:


> You've got to abide by the "no face pics only" rule, because that means they've something to hide.
> 
> Like a big fat @rse usually


Pmsl

And if they say 'a few extra pounds'

...If they admit to that, they no they r massive


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Yep, and if they say "average" they're still massive 

I've started demanding up to date pics too!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I went through a phase of asking for pics woh todays news paper lmao

it worked on a lot of girls to be fair.

the only 1s that refused were the biggies


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> Yep, and if they say "average" they're still massive
> 
> I've started demanding up to date pics too!


fvck off - mine says average...

oh wait!!!  x x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> fvck off - mine says average...





Dux said:


> Yep, and if they say "average" they're still massive


 :clap:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

monsterballs said:


> :clap:


ba$tards  x x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> ba$tards  x x


u wont like it in here, the only person who gets any attention is me


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> fvck off - mine says average...
> 
> oh wait!!!  x x


Average? Don't sell yourself short.

Send me a message, I'll try and fit you in.

But I'll warn you I'm fully booked till next Friday 

Why are you on there anyway?

I'd have signed up earlier if I'd known 

I'm supposed to be revising, and instead I'm having to sift through messages from biffa's pretending they just want to go out on a date with me.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> u wont like it in here, the only person who gets any attention is me


Ouch


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Dux said:


> I'm having to sift through messages from biffa's *pretending* they just want to go out on a date with me.


when what they are really after they are just using you to get to me .


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> when what they are really after they are just using you to get to me .


I'll refer the chubsters and the needy mum's on to you.

I fcuking dread my phone beeping most of the time. I bet Breda doesn't have to put up with it.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Dux said:


> I bet Breda doesn't have to put up with it.


lmao, he gets the "loads of extra weight" kinda *guys*


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> Average? Don't sell yourself short.
> 
> Send me a message, I'll try and fit you in.
> 
> ...


i'm hardly 'athletic'... it was either average or a few extra pounds!! might as well say 'SHAMU'  x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

You've got mail 

If i can get away with Athletic so can you.

I've just had a message from someone who's body type was "prefer not to say" that's fcuking worse than a few extra pounds!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Dux said:


> You've got mail
> 
> If i can get away with Athletic so can you.
> 
> I've just had a message from someone who's body type was "prefer not to say" that's fcuking worse than a few extra pounds!!


not even looked at my phone yet but im guessing uve sent her my way.

il take it 'for the team' lmao


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> You've got mail
> 
> If i can get away with Athletic so can you.
> 
> I've just had a message from someone who's body type was "prefer not to say" that's fcuking worse than a few extra pounds!!


Dux i cant even remember the last time i logged in... im surprised my profile is still even on there..... oh the horror lol x x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Dux i cant even remember the last time i logged in...


EVERY girl on there says... "i dont come on here a lot, this is the first time in ages"


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

monsterballs said:


> EVERY girl on there says... "i dont come on here a lot, this is the first time in ages"


pmsl... i used to be on there loads... serial pof-er and never lied to a guy about it either x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> EVERY girl on there says... "i dont come on here a lot, this is the first time in ages"


Exactly, Queenie's avatar picture is on there 

Explain that one?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> never lied to a guy about it either x x


u never lied on there?

every girl lies on there....

The more profiles i read , the more and more horse riding and outdoor spoorts becomes apealing to me

now i just dont bother readin, just send a copy/paste messgae


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> Exactly, Queenie's avatar picture is on there
> 
> Explain that one?


It is NOT... youre such a liar!! :lol: x x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> It is NOT... youre such a liar!! :lol: x x


she says , as shes trying franticly to remove it


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

monsterballs said:


> u never lied on there?
> 
> every girl lies on there....
> 
> ...


Lol, i remember when i had no pics up, and this guy sent me a message telling me how beautiful my eyes were. so i replied and sent him a pic of one of the boss-eyed jezza kyle women x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Just came out of my first exam, seemed pretty easy.

Or maybe I'm just being overly confident. Next one is in 5 mins or so.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

2nd done, probably worrying over nothing but don't think it went too well.

1 more left then just having Steve beat the sh1t out of me tomorrow before I get the card


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

New pb on leg press again

Uppimg by the week. Great!

Machine stacks out at 260 so I stuck a 30kg db ontop and blasted out 7.

But my partner is moanin I'm uppin the weights all the time and he hates legs. Just a pu$$y !!

Top weights were;

Leg press-290kg

Walking lunges. 2 36kg db's

Lying ham curls. 40kg dropset

Stiff dead's. 40kg (high reps)

Calf press - 200kg

Also did one lunges, with back leg extended and toes on a bench.

Awsome for hitting hamstrings


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Everyone on ukm but me seems to use pof, is this a bad thing or does it just say I live in a slutty area were these things just aren't required to get laid?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

How old is pof? I've been in a relationship for a a while but not that long!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I dno mate, I've only been on there a few months.

But I think dux will agree, its worth it lmao.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

do yas put ur face on there?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

It's definitely worth it, until you get a fcuking bunny boiler like I did, going ape at me for ignoring her texts 

If you're single, sign up, it really should be called Like Shooting Plenty of Fish in a Barrel

I've had more women throw themselves at me in 3 days than I've had in the previous 10 years combined.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I've just joined lol told the mrs wasn't to happy but she knows as well as me that I haven't even got time for a cheeky tug let alone meet up with birds!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Dux said:


> I've had more women throw themselves at me in 3 days than I've had in the previous 10 years combined.


To be honest most of the ones that throw them selves at me, would fkin crush me !!

@trapps,

Lmao u told the missus

"Mornin babe, I no I'm going out with you and all but I've just joined a dating site hope u don't mind, anyway have a good day"

Lmao


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@trapps - eastside sluts 

@dux - how'd it go?

@bigballs - you love fatties   x x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> @bigballs - you love fatties   x x


 :beer:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uk_mb said:


> :beer:


big balls is no longer? oh no - this is a sad, sad day x x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

just had a butchers on POF, its basically a bunch of ho-bags with the odd bird who isnt it seems. If i was single id pop onto that for a dabble i suppose


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> just had a butchers on POF, its basically a bunch of ho-bags with the odd bird who isnt it seems. If i was single id pop onto that for a dabble i suppose


yep, and there's even a section for searching for blacks only . im meeting up with one on sat 



RXQueenie said:


> big balls is no longer? oh no - this is a sad, sad day x x


no, i still have massive balls


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

It went very well, she's lovely and she wouldn't let me smash her so she might be a keeper 

Oli, Steve offered me a job after we'd all been rucking. Funny as fcuk, no one could move me and after throwing them around like rag dolls, they were all saying "what the fcuk are you taking? You're a beast"


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Awesome mate!

I was under the impression u just took creatine?



Bet ur fkin ego grew lol

Yeah I was guna say, if steve gives u a job on the spot u won't have to wait for ur card to be validated. Otherwise it takes a few weeks


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I got bottle of creatine yesterday with a bundle from MP, that must have been what caused my increase in strength.

I was the only one of the course he directly offered a job to


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Forgot to say about that protein247.

Seems decent mate. Playing around with all the nutrition figures trying to find a flaw in it but can't lol.

Good to go.

Casien doesn't mix too well tho


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Had to join to have a look at it, and out of there proposed matches out of however many on ascetic values I only would of gone near two of them. It was actually a bit of a laugh looking through them with the gf we were in stitches with some of the pics!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Had to join to have a look at it, and out of there proposed matches out of however many on ascetic values I only would of gone near two of them. It was actually a bit of a laugh looking through them with the gf we were in stitches with some of the pics!


Lol fair play if the gf let's u on it haha

Try for fabswingers next time lmao.

So how's the cycle then dude, much strength gain yet?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Had the day off today been good lots of laughs with the gf and a empty gym at 3pm, good day all in all.

Did chest and tri's today and had a pt at my disposal real good sesh!

@mb strength is good, I do have one issue but it might just be paranoia but I'm not feeling as worked on the next day after sessions but I'm hitting it harder & heavier every sesh.

How's it going for you other than the flowing rate of pb's?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

yer man, really good !!

pb's still comin 

My trainin partnes really doin my head in, hes pretty experianced wen it comes to training but naeve when it comes to knowledge if u get me

Obvioulsy im on a bulk, so ive cut the cardio right down to 1 sesh a week, (if that)

But he's doing the same training as me, strongman, battering the cardio, having next to no carbs And he still thinks he's going to be shredded in a months time lol

He always argues when i tell him, he's going about it wrong

Im gna cut up starting end of april. And his plan was to follow me, but cos hes got a bit of a gut on him he's cutting now and going to stay cut he said

But the lad weights 12.9st as it is .

I told him, lift heavy, cut as much cardio, get sum carbs in ya, cut the take aways, beer and follow me .


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Wat I'm trying to say is.

There's no point in getting cut now, and staying cut. Myt aswell build muscle first.

He rekons he will be massive AND ripped by the time he's cut. He might be ripped but certainly won't be massive, he will be smaller than he is now due to loosing body fat


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Just blasted arms,

Got my fkin way, only did 4sets on biceps. Hit a pb on curls. 22kg x 6. Easy. Next week 26's I rekon I can push 4.

got some really good reps out on seated overhead db (tri) 45kg x 6 again. Easy

Next week I'm upping the diet, the weights are upping by the week, I'm pushing myself so hard, but... On 95% of exercises I can get my desired reps (6) out on my own, so I'm going to up the weights a lot next week.

Say I'm doing 120kg x 6 tbar rows last monday. I'm gunna give 140 a bash this monday. And so on


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Feeling large and in charge! Cycle is really kicking in todays session i felt the strongest i have in at least a year & a half!one issue though I'm clearly on something lol.

Weighed myself again,up again!









Had my planned two days rest fri and sat, started the weeks session with shoulders and tri's, tomorrow legs.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Good lad !!

Yeah its getting so obvious that I'm on something now lol

Clearly lifting loads more than I ever have! And training so hard !

Have u ever ran winny mate?

Or injectible winny


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Never touched the stuff bud I've pretty much only used 4 different compounds. Whys that are you adding to the smorgasbord of chemicals?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Thinkin about it mate. Just for the last week of test and 2 weeks leading up to pct. Just to harden up

Inj winny doesn't give you stiff joints aparently that the oral stuff does.

and it kicks in quicker than orals.

But aparently stings like a bitch. Its white oil lol. Freaky


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Anavar?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Legs tonight,my legs have rocketed in strength and endurance this is truly the cycle for me so far.

Food has had a mix up only drinking one pro shake post workout now and upping meat protein,loads of fish I've added didn't really touch much since we started this other than tuna.....I've added snacks like brown pitta with smoke salmon,mackerel and brown wheat pasta with pesto, sh1t loads of biltong. This also stops the stomach bloat I get from protein shakes.

Reason of this is I'm starving all the time and eat all day so I can easily get my protein count without the need to take three food replacement products. (it was 1 pro flapjack and 2x protein shake)

The bloat started a bit on the face,noticed that this morning when getting ready for work, all my shirts bar 1 is a 16.5" neck none fit at all & haven't got the time to go shirt shopping, would send the gf but last time I was draped in pinks and purples.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Chest & biceps today, I'm chucking weights around I was struggling on last week! I can't get over it I'm stacking the pounds on as well, this is today's weight!









I'm pretty much already decided next cycle will be bulk and then cut, if I can go 105-7kg bulky and cut to 100kg I would be over the moon and of hit my personal goal I don't think it's impossible if I can keep the food to as high a standard it wouldn't be impossible very optimistic but possible.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Well done on the weight gain bro !!

Mines stackin on too.

I'm up 14lbs so far. And considering I'm on a higher dose of adex than I usually wud be its zapped most of the water out of me a treat

Today I may of get barred from my gym lol

Tried to train chest, only the door clearly says NO under 16's. Even with adults.

Gym was full of kids. 15,16 year olds

One bashed the bench as I was warming up on the 40's, as I was on my own that shot my confidence as I nerly dropped it on myself.

Anyway I didn't say anything to the little cnut but complained to the manager. Who already doesn't like me lol

He basically said I shudnt train like that without a spotter, wtf I said a spotters not gna stop kids runnin round is he u [email protected]

Anyway I don't think I'll be welcome there 2mra.

There is a gym next to my work that dux trains at, and if he's willing to train in the mornings with me I'll go there.

Gna try goin 7am-ish


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

if he caused you to drop the weight on your head wha would of happened coz i know what i would of done that would of been breaking point.

if he knocked me I probably would of done nothing maybe a dirty look,simply though I wouldnt train with kids all around i've moved gyms in a flash when its like that im only on my 4th gym but im back to my first gym now as the rules have changed to no under 18's after 6pm there cards dont let them in far enough to even see a weight.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

the manager is flouting the rules to make a higher income for his targets and budget, does he own the gym? or as most work for a chain? if he's not the owner get in touch with them they probably would'nt be impressed.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I suppose I can complain to the hotel that its attached to. But tbh won't achieve much by that.

I've paid untill 3rd of march so they have to let me in untill then, if not I'll just get sum of my mates to steal the dumbells lmao

the other gym is loads better anyway , I was tlkin about movin anyway, my partner has hurt his tendon. Insdie of elbow so he's not keen on the idea of moving to a bigger better gym but fuk him. If he wants to move he can. If not then its not gna stop me


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yo.

Leg sesh was a killer once again

Full of pb's 

Leg press maxes out at 260 so I had a 50kg db extra on it lol

6reps. Cud go a lot heavier I think.

Max weights

Leg press - 310

Walking lunges- 38 db's

Lying ham curls- 50 db

Light stiff deads

Light leg extensions

Calf press- 230


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Your legs are much stronger than mine!

Your thighs are going to pop lol.

Did back today and was a bit disappointed highest weights I've done recently repped out but didn't get as good a pump?! Maybe it's the fact I jabbed and dropped before I went in, and the fatigued and pumped feeling is subdued more?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah legs are feelin so strong. I cud of kept going on leg press !

Yeah my blood pressure always shot up the half hour after takin dbol. Presume its the same on oxys


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Cycled to work this morning 3miles or so, and fcuk me the pumps I'm experiancing !!

Talk about fkin pain.

Litrally had to stop a mile into it and rest my quads were on fire !


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Legs tonight and walked away from the gym(well i say walked)crippled!

Squats I did 5x5 then 2x10.

Leg press same leg extension pyramid x5 from 12 to 5 reps

Leg curl x5 from 12 to 5 reps

Calf press pyramided the same.

I did something very stupid on sat night that is still affecting me today,went out & got sh1t faced, awesome night but I still regret it so in turn I missed yesterdays gym session I was hanging out my **** till 5pm yesterday with a 4 year old climbing all over me.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Shoulders and guns today, I've said it so much but this is awesome! Strength is insane 40's no sweat on shoulders so ended out doing 7reps so happy, I can't remember ever doing that!

Curling was tip top as well!

My weight is insane considering I've got two more months to go!








I'm nearly at the heaviest I've ever been!

This change to my diet is making so much difference less powders and more natural food sources.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Shoulders and guns today, I've said it so much but this is awesome! Strength is insane 40's no sweat on shoulders so ended out doing 7reps so happy, I can't remember ever doing that!
> 
> Curling was tip top as well!
> 
> ...


A well deserved drunken night once in a while is nothing to be ashamed of 

Still making awesome progress there buddy! im already up 12lbs in 5 weeks.. strength is through the roof also..

Yeah i always find that whole foods are superior to powders at the mo i have 6 whole food meals and 2 shakes.

Hows the change in your body bro? other than weight gain and strength are you noticing THE SIZE!? haha Im feeling in great condition with the tri-tren yet obviously have gained some carb and water weight.. which im convinced i sweat out through the night and wake up feeling extra lean haha!

Big things these next 2 months bro! kill it!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Good too see u bk dan !

Great work on the weight gain both of u !!

I've hit a wall at 13lbs gained!

That's why I'm introducing onerip 

1st jab will be today :bounce:


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

congrats on the weight gain buddy! let me know how the one rip goes gonna be using it for my next cut


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah will do dan.

Been readin up on the pip on onerip and probly best inj it with test. Pips not as bad aparently

Unigen test came today so I'm gna wait till fri to start onerip. 1ml test 1ml onerip in my anal

I also went out at the weekend lol. But I chose the sunday. (Bad idea) I was fukt all moinday (missed training)

And drinking alcahol makes my sinuses sh1t for a few days so I'm full of a cold. Snotting everywhere so won't be training.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

@dan good to see you back, hows your mum?! This is certainly the fasting gain I've ever done with great strength size and aesthetic gains, vascularity is crazy when working out. I think the food has been the key the change is doing me very well. sweating at night lol ye I'm soaked in the morning gf loves me trying to roll on her in the morning.

@MB don't worry about weight plato mines coming.

How's the dog bud?

One rips got tren in it thought you wanted to steer clear of that?

I've found tren is probably the best mixing compound with test for everything other than endurance I get out of breath much quicker.

Did chest and tris today nailing the 45's first 11reps did 3 sets dropped on the last to 8reps so I thought get the 47's out could only do 4reps x2, I had done flat bench and incline by this point. I'm going to own those 50's by the end of this cycle.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Yeah will do dan.
> 
> Been readin up on the pip on onerip and probly best inj it with test. Pips not as bad aparently
> 
> ...


Still no onerip in you.... ?!

Bummer, get this sh1t cracking


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> @dan good to see you back, hows your mum?! This is certainly the fasting gain I've ever done with great strength size and aesthetic gains, vascularity is crazy when working out. I think the food has been the key the change is doing me very well. sweating at night lol ye I'm soaked in the morning gf loves me trying to roll on her in the morning.
> 
> @MB don't worry about weight plato mines coming.
> 
> ...


Shes recovering well mate, walking around more just getting out of breath and stopping every 5 paces for a rest haha..

Yeah gotta love the tren! mate i really wouldnt be suprised if you were cracking out sets of 12-15 reps with those 50's in the next 2 months! .. kill it. Agree food is always the key to progress


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

There's one problem with food though, it isn't cheap nor as easy as powders.

I doubt I'll be chucking them about that much, been away for far to long to jump into it expecting that, I'm aiming for 6 full range 50's.

Good to hear your mums up and about!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Another day of feeling total [email protected] !

Pro's and cons of goin on a night out .

Pro.

I get to pull all the 17yr old's in blkpool

Con.

Makes me ill lol

Taking the day off work today, depends how I feel wether I train or not. Sinus' are fukt due to having a drink!!

@traps . Yeah the only reason for onerip was the tren and the mast really

The mast will harden me up and the tren (hopefully) will boost my appitite and get me get over this wall with the weight !

Either that or I'm gna start puttin ice cream in my shakes lol.

To be fair tho, this is by far the heavist I've ever weighd in at,

Next goal...

By the end of cycle I'm going to be wanting to hit the 15 1/2 mark (anything over is a bonus)


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

That's a good goal your not far off the 15.5st mark, Ive equalled my heaviest so this is where it will slow down drastically, I think my weight rocketing has a lot to do with muscle memory.

I'm already planning my next cycle but not sure how long to leave it between cycles I can't see me lasting much more than 8 weeks.

17 years I can't get away with that anymore lol this cycle has made me so horny I've got to admit I've been finding women attractive that I wouldn't normally, I seemed to of developed a liking for 30 something's at my gym and work. I suppose I'm not that far away from it myself 27 is border 30


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I'm partial to a 30yr old too but they find me either

1. Too immature

Or

2. My penis is too big. I'm going with the second :lol:

Yeah I do think muscle memory comes into play but still good going mate!! If you feel it going downhill just take a step back and if there is anything you could clean up (diet/training/rest) do it.

Its the worst being ill when on cycle  especially when you loose the pump!

Usually my diet goes to pot wen I'm not at work, but not this time, I'm keeping it well! The only thing is the water intake

This will of been my 3rd day missed training this week ! So I'll be in all weekend I think


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

When we doing the final pics, and more so the judging?!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm gna do more pics next week sometime.

Due to not training this week I'll have lost a bit of pump :lol:

As for thew judging shud we wait till cycles finished?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lost a bit of pump lol, coming with the excuses already


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

End of April then? But we have to do the 3month ones like all the others doing the new year face off's.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> lost a bit of pump lol, coming with the excuses already


I'll do sum 2mra then :bounce:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i think trapps will win due to spending more time training than posting on here


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> End of April then? But we have to do the 3month ones like all the others doing the new year face off's.


Yeah so that's the end of march then? And then will just keep it going. More pics at the end of cycle,

I think I'm gna do it month by month, it will be intresting to see pics a month after cycle and so on


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I'll judge!

I want thongs and noaudi sprayed on chests please!

Maybe a cowboy hat too :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> i think trapps will win due to spending more time training than posting on here


Well in that case when do u ever find time to train


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> I'll judge!
> 
> I want thongs and noaudi sprayed on chests please!
> 
> Maybe a cowboy hat too :lol:


robsticle, how the devil is you


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> robsticle, how the devil is you


So so, how's the wee one mate?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> So so, how's the wee one mate?


still unwell as it happens, puked all over me about an hour and half ago, his moms at work as well lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> still unwell as it happens, puked all over me


U eat it?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uk_mb said:


> U eat it?


no i didnt, but the dog licked it all up, never even had to wipe the floor:rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> still unwell as it happens, puked all over me about an hour and half ago, his moms at work as well lol


Bless him.

Well I'm on the way to hospital with mine now


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Bless him.
> 
> Well I'm on the way to hospital with mine now


how come mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> how come mate?


She's been having coughing fits all week that turn into puke moments :lol:

Just been full on all evening, good old NHS helpline referred us to hospital, its only kids walk-in bit so hopefully get sorted :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> She's been having coughing fits all week that turn into puke moments :lol:
> 
> Just been full on all evening, good old NHS helpline referred us to hospital, its only kids walk-in bit so hopefully get sorted :thumb:


see u in 6 hours LOL , hope shes ok mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> see u in 6 hours LOL , hope shes ok mate


Useless cnuts! Rolled up and the tool on the phone didn't pass the details on. Grrrrrr!

Great where the tax money goes isn't it! So gotta hang on now.

Shoulders maybe off the cards tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Useless cnuts! Rolled up and the tool on the phone didn't pass the details on. Grrrrrr!
> 
> Great where the tax money goes isn't it! So gotta hang on now.
> 
> Shoulders maybe off the cards tomorrow :lol:


mate,i could of told u this was going to happen lol - what will happen now is u will wait 2 hours, a nurse will check ur nipper, wait another 2 hours, doctor will check ur nipper, wait another 2 hours and then u will be going home.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> mate,i could of told u this was going to happen lol - what will happen now is u will wait 2 hours, a nurse will check ur nipper, wait another 2 hours, doctor will check ur nipper, wait another 2 hours and then u will be going home.


MB and Trapps - Sorry!!

We'll move this to the Adult Lounge :lol:

Let's see what happens, but your probably correct


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ill see u in bens journal, we can spam there guilt free


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Back in the gym 2nyt.

Took it easy as still recovering. But hit some good weights.

I'll be training over the weekend to make up for it too.

Just gna go easy on the weights until monday then hit it proply again.

1st onrip went in today


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Big shivvers for the first ever tren shot by balls!! 

Sure you'll love it bro! what dosage you using?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

No training tonight or tomorrow  I'm going to try and get some cardio in after work tomoz, probably just be a fast panting walk with the tren.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

shoulders and guns today, all I can say is gob smacked! I've got to take it easy my strength is increasing so fast I don't want to injure myself by stepping over the mark!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow fkin hell mate. Congrats on the huge gain.

I've started putting ice cream in my shakes now because I litrally cnt stomach anymore solid food. Still at 14.9-10

Think ur right, let's get this jourenl back on track,

The fkin bad news just keeps settin me back, lost another friend last night. After he took his life early hours of the morning,


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

**** bud! I'm not slating your mate here but suicide is such a harsh thing to do to people around & think they don't care, it's a long term solution to a short term problem 9x out of 10.

Hope your ok bud!?

Get on with the training bud,


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh I no mate, such a selfish thing to do. I'll never get my head round it.

But training will be back to usual 2mra, workin chest 2mra. Hopefully the smith machine will be fixed. As I wna give that a go as aposed to dumbells. Just to switch it up a bit.

I'm aiming for 120. Most I have ever pushed is 105.

But that was 6months ago and have used db's ever since.

What you trainin 2mro.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry to here that mate. Awful news.

@Trapz Awesome weight gain! your a weight gaining machine! just judge the weight by how it feels on the day mate, of your that worried about over stepping the mark just aim for higher reps with the weight your using now before moving up again?

Had to change my cycle to a cut as of last Thursday.. im going to Egypt in 10 weeks with a group of mates and want to be PEELED! back on cyclic keto diet as of last Thursday 

Mb - kill your workout tomorrow bro!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheers bro !

Just cutting the carbs for now then or going the full wack and changing routine up too?

Egypt is one of the only places I havnt been to, would love to go tho


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

@ mb good luck with 120 press, I only use the smith for two exercises decline bench & shrugs should really use it more as I bench without a spotter most of the time, had a moment on the incline bench last week.

@dan Egypt have fun one thing you've got to remember though,don't eat or drink anything you haven't broken the seel on! You can get some pharma test out that way cheap apparently!

I had a old school friend keep asking what I was on, after his 6th attempt at it I gave in. He said to me last time he saw me was 2weeks ago and he had to double take ,he guessed I had put on at least 5-6kg(make that 10kg pal)I've known him since primary and went to the same grammar I hope I can trust him!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha good lad !

The gd ol double take,

Went out into town last night (not on the ale) just too see if I cud have a good time without drinking.

Boy was I rong, I just gave up with town after a hour and ended up bk at a girls house lol

Stayed at hers but I must of slept on something digging into my back because I've had terribke back pain all day. Easing off now tho.

Either that or she put something "in" whilst I was asleep. :wub:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ye never good when you wake up with objects hanging out your balloon knot, who's the piece?! Random or you know her?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Balloon knot lmfaooo

met her 6 years ago, kissed her

Didn't see her for a year

Met her 5 years ago, fingered her I think when she asleep

Didn't see her for 3years

Met her last year. Think I passed out

.

Met up last night. She knew she had it comin!!!

Lmao she won't be walking for a good week

Plus, this is gna sound funny!

Becuase I wasn't drinkin in town. I took some jack3d before I went out, when I was bangin her, fuk me I felt the pump lmao haha


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

You took jack to hit the tiles with lol at the mo my gf's holes are taking some real abuse it's taking me ages to finish whilst I'm on this cycle, if I added a pre work out she would be massacred.

You fingered her in her sleep lmfao


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes I admit. In her sleep. But she woke up and she loved it.

Chest today as doms from deadlifts on sat are still a killer

Onerip and tri test went In before a treat.

Sum people get anger off tren? I threw a db at a mirror today in my gym. Got barred !

I'm blaming tren


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> You took jack to hit the tiles with lol at the mo my gf's holes are taking some real abuse it's taking me ages to finish whilst I'm on this cycle, if I added a pre work out she would be massacred.


****, why didn't I think of that, I'm taking some Jack3d tonight.

She's not gonna know what's hit her, she already thinks I'm some weird never ending Energizer Bunny freak as it is :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha

She thort I was a freak.

Litrally looked in the mirror half way thru...

I was just a big swetty ginger drip ! Veins gallore


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

You might of started a craze mb,oh what have you done.

There's going to be members on here abusing there partners!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I can see it now

"Ginger muscle man starts new murder spree"

Not the first time I've been refured to as rhaul moat :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> I can see it now
> 
> "Ginger muscle man starts new gay [email protected] mag"


Wow mate, go for it! :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Wow mate, you have a massive c0ck and I love the curves and rips in your 55inch chest. You'd look great in my gay porn mag of which I edit! :lol:


Gay?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Gay?


Sounds like a mac post :lol:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Good and bad news, let's start with the bad Mb has probably had to pull out of this comp I'm ****ing gutted! But unforeseen things happen.

Good news is I've smashed through my target weight not even half way through the cycle but I'm going to have to cut back on fatty snacks and carbs as the gut is coming back after all my efforts through January.







I have to check a few times just to make sure as I just can't get my head around how much I'm gaining!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Must be those shoes bro :whistling:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Good news and good news

I'm not pulling out 

And

I'm not pulling out !

But this letro is gna serioulsy zap the water right outa me


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I thought those scales said 10.12 first time I saw them :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

More good news.

Smashed the 40's on shoulder press today.

Never even been close and never thought I would with nagging shoulder injury still playin up from time to time


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Starting ur place 2mro dux,

Early night 2nyt I rekon. Gna start goin at 7am. Then streight to work I rekon


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I've the kids tonight mate so I've to get Grace to school, otherwise I'd have seen you in there.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Nothing wrong with the shoes rob, it's more to do with the db in my hand.

Haha just noticed your new name rob, you chopper


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

And the rucksack full of dildo's on ur back


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> Nothing wrong with the shoes rob, it's more to do with the db in my hand.
> 
> Haha just noticed your new name rob, you chopper


I knew it!

Couple of pinkies in your hands and a black mamba in the rucksack :lol:

Plus all the contraband up your ar5e 

Glad you like the name :thumb:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Half filled with dildo's and a 5L tub of lube


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Proper leg sesh at a proper gym today. New gym 

Leg press 5x5

Max weight 310

Lunges 3x5

Max weight 35kg db's

Lying ham curls 3x8

Max weight 70kg

Calf raise 3x8

Max weight 80

not a great deal of volume but the intensity was emense


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Which gym have you moved to bro?

Trapz awesome weight gain mate!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

moved to the brunswick mate.

near central police station.

awsome gym !

training every morning before work, as i only work 30seconds away lol

where are you atm


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Proper leg sesh at a proper gym today. New gym
> 
> Leg press 5x5
> 
> ...


Nice one mate, seated calf raises?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah seated. Not used one of them before today.

Only way I can describe it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Yeah seated. Not used one of them before today.
> 
> Only way I can describe it


Haha.

I have seated and standing in mine, seated is where pad are lowered onto your knee/thigh 

Always get cramp seated so tend to go with standing, plus it goes to 190kg


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> Yeah seated. Not used one of them before today.
> 
> Only way I can describe it


I can't use that machine, it feels like my hips are gonna snap just from sitting down on it.

Use the standing machine that's next to it, mate.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah I will next time. I was under the impression I was gna have a picture of a cow/duck on it like in the playgrounds.

Sh1t gym :lol:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

@Uklegs you love the legs days there my most feared sessions! Your legs have got a good 20% kg's on most exercises on my legs.

@dan how's the training and tren going??

Did my days differently today as I'm back training on Fridays now so I wanted to ad another full leg session in as said I need more work there than anywhere else, so I did chest & tri's today but I did shoulders and guns yesterday and my shoulders really restricted me on chest work today, bench was no less in weight just reps as shoulders were so fatigued. Need to split those days further apart again and tweak the new plan and work around the extra 6th day of training.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> Yeah seated. Not used one of them before today.
> 
> Only way I can describe it


You've got a few of those in your front garden to lure the school boys in haven't you ukmb?

Did you get that one way revolving gate cage fitted you were talking about?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao no the cage never came. I got a cattle grid instead.

That was only the chunky monkeys can get in with their big hooves!! Lmao

Yeah mate I love training legs!

I think its just the fact any1 who see's you outside the gym walking like you've just taken it up the **** by fat malcom


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trained back this morning. Felt awesome !!

No deads tho as I did heavy leg press yestrday

Pullups 5x5

T-bar row x3 with 90kg max

Hammer stregth pulldown x3 max 70kg each side

Single arm db row x 3 30kg max

Db shrugs x3 47.5kg max

Letro is playing with my joints, both forarms aching like hell all through the workout. But letro seems to be working


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Get back on it then uklegs!

I did back this evening as well, trapz popped out a gooden.

Weighed myself today I've dropped a bit but still over 100kg


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

There was a huge polish fella in the gym this morning curling the 35kg DB's.

You up for some of that?

Coz my forearms will snap if I try it :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Over 100is still good mate.

I cud still bench press you for 109 reps :lol:

35's piece of p1ss. I always do them

Just when no1's watching !


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trained wiv dux this mornin.

Good sesh !!

Don't tent to do close grip bench unless its on smith but as I had a spotter hit a decent weight.

Need to start loggin weights again. :lol:

Close grip

Cable pulldowns

Dips

Ez bar curls

Db curls

Finished with preachers

Forarms are burnin now lol

Cissus + whey delivery today 

Happy days


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah it was a good session, first time in ages I've trained with someone too.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Bit later on monday as I'm off work. 8-9ish?

Will hit chest, much better with a spotter.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dux said:


> There was a huge polish fella in the gym this morning curling the 35kg DB's.


Sounds like Mac


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Sounds like Mac


i give you....mac


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> Bit later on monday as I'm off work. 8-9ish?
> 
> Will hit chest, much better with a spotter.


Yeah that's fine mate.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps: are u westside yet?

Balls: how's PoF?

X x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Balls: how's PoF?
> 
> X x


Succesive. Full of desprate stalky attention seeking ladies


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uk_mb said:


> Succesive. Full of desprate stalky attention seeking ladies


Too skinny for u?  x x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Not west side and won't be your probably going to think I'm a nutter but I start a new job on Thursday in Tunbridge Wells I keep getting offers at the moment! Wish they had done it a couple of months ago!

How's lifting queenie?

Balls you like junk in the trunk? Me to cant beat a bit of cushion for the pushing!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> Not west side and won't be your probably going to think I'm a nutter but I start a new job on Thursday in Tunbridge Wells I keep getting offers at the moment! Wish they had done it a couple of months ago!
> 
> How's lifting queenie?
> 
> Balls you like junk in the trunk? Me to cant beat a bit of cushion for the pushing!


Lifting is ok.

Tunbridge wells is closer to u isnt it? It's nice there  bit posh for u though x x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Too skinny for u?  x x


No just too desprate


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Balls: how's PoF?
> 
> X x


He's just gutted I got the best looking girl on there


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uk_mb said:


> No just too desprate


You should get dux to hook u up... His bird must have mates! X x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> He's just gutted I got the best looking girl on there


Oh really?? X x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Oh really?? X x


Haha, easily. The general standard of the girls from Blackpool on there is horrific.

Plus he's been through 75% already :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> Haha, easily. The general standard of the girls from Blackpool on there is horrific.
> 
> Plus he's been through 75% already :lol:


As long as u were talking about the Blackpool girls and not PoF in general! Git x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

No comment 

You never replied to my message on there anyway so you don't count


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

You cheeky fecker I've lived in Twells most my life. It's not as posh as people think!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> No comment
> 
> You never replied to my message on there anyway so you don't count


Aw come on, tell me what u wrote x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Something about wanting to share the clap with me :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> You cheeky fecker I've lived in Twells most my life. It's not as posh as people think!


It is posh!! X x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> Something about wanting to share the clap with me :lol:


What????? X x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I thought I'd try a different method to what I'd been using before :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> I thought I'd try a different method to what I'd been using before :lol:


You northerners have a well weird sense of humour x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah well, it didn't fcuking work did it.

I'll have to be more tactful if I ever go back on there, I might have more success


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Dux said:


> Something about wanting to share the clap with me :lol:


Lmao hahaha

On poF profiles

If a girl doesn't state 'please don't send me pictures of your nob' I take that as an invitation

If she DOES say she doesn't want pictures I send :


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> Yeah well, it didn't fcuking work did it.
> 
> I'll have to be more tactful if I ever go back on there, I might have more success


It did work. You ain't single anymore. Did she share her clap? That's sweet x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> It did work. You ain't single anymore. Did she share her clap? That's sweet x x


You were the only one I used that on :lol:

I needed different tactics for you.

Mb is the master on pof, I just struck lucky after wading through headcases who just wanted me for sex :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao

You soon find out who those one's are....

When u meet ur mate from year 10, talk about poF to him. And you've both banged the same bird in the last 3months.

:lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uk_mb said:


> Lmao hahaha
> 
> On poF profiles
> 
> ...


Hmm I don't think i mention c0ck at all. What if men think that's an invitation oh no! X x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Maybe u shud, at least ull get some then :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uk_mb said:


> Maybe u shud, at least ull get some then :lol: :laugh:


Ba$tard!!! X x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

You still ploughing through randoms on pof then uklegs?

That would explain your slight lull of posts for the last few weeks.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Not so much now mate, after I got sti tested. Having found every single sti going PLUS 3 new ones I think I best stop lmao


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uk_mb said:


> Not so much now mate, after I got sti tested. Having found every single sti going PLUS 3 new ones I think I best stop lmao


Oh that's just dirty. Balls... Your new motto should be: no glove, no love x x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I've heard that from the black guy in walkabout toilets , sellin aftershave... And gloves


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uk_mb said:


> I've heard that from the black guy in walkabout toilets , sellin aftershave... And gloves


I assure u I'm not a black male that hangs around in toilets x x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Shud try it, at least you'll get some then :lol: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Haven't needed to do an Sti check for so long, not complaining.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uk_mb said:


> Shud try it, at least you'll get some then :lol: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


!!!! Damn u, balls x x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Just for the record it's saint pats day don't expect a post from me for a few days.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao gd ladd !

I think my great uncle's neighbour is irish so I WUD have an excuse. But cba drinkin

Just been out for an awsome meal to guys court.

Prawn cocktail

Garlic bread

20 rib eye

Massive serving of brothers choc birthday cake 

And a j2o :bounce:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Another awsome chest sesh today.

Considering cycle's gone to pot I'm feeling suprisingly well/strong !!

45kg x 8 flat press

Heviest I've done is 50's x 5 (3 assisted)

This morning, no assists 

I even fell off the bench I was so excited  lmao


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> Another awsome chest sesh today.
> 
> Considering cycle's gone to pot I'm feeling suprisingly well/strong !!
> 
> ...


No assists? I was shrugging them at the same time so we could lift them 

And yeah, he did fall off the bench :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I ment no major spotting 

I think we are ready for the 65's :lol:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Easy, I'll have some blue hearts for breakfast that morning.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Worst I've felt in the gym for weeks!

Maybe because it was legs and I missed out on a lot of food today and also sat with the old man at his.

Been getting really bad headaches mid way through the night for about a week now.

And to top it of weighed myself I'm 99kg so poo!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> Worst I've felt in the gym for weeks!
> 
> Maybe because it was legs and I missed out on a lot of food today and also sat with the old man at his.
> 
> ...


Maybe all of that Guinness is still making its way out of your system? X x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah take it had a drink or 2 over the weekend ?

Thatll be what's done it mate, what do u thinks causin the headaches?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yeah how much water are u drinking? X x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Well the booze was a bit todo with it no Guinness even though that's my tible it was whisky.

Headaches are something I've suffered with for years on and off they pinned it down to sinus problems some time ago, I've had a cold for months now can't shift the fecker it maybe to do with that or just the amount stuff I'm putting in my system, can't really go to the docs till I'm well off cycle though don't want it on my record!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah how much water are u drinking? X x


Loads of water maybe to much at least 4.5l a day


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Understandable yeah. U just myt have an infection or partial blockage in ur sinuses mate.

When I had the sinus op was the best thing I've ever done, get to the docs. See wat they say?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

They'll probably say stop smashing the roids silly boy.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> They'll probably say stop smashing the roids silly boy.


Really? Even though the two aren't related? X x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> They'll probably say stop smashing the roids silly boy.


I had to mention it.

Convo went like this ...

"Are u on steroids"

Me. "Yes"

You shouldn't be taking them"

Me. "I know"

But obvioulsy u don't want it on ur file understandable.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thing is it could be related higher blood pressure ect I've already got enough on my record that I'm not exactly proud of!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> Thing is it could be related higher blood pressure ect I've already got enough on my record that I'm not exactly proud of!


I see. Fair enough x x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Thing is it could be related higher blood pressure ect I've already got enough on my record that I'm not exactly proud of!


Don't worry, they won't tell any1 about the aids mate.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I can't wait till I go see them at the end of the month.

My blood pressure is through the roof so if I don't tell them I'm on cycle they'll think I'm on the verge of a coronary or something.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao just say "sorry doc, I find u so attractive, causing my bp to rise"


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Also while I'm here could I have a prostate examination


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

"But u had one last time u were here, which was yestrday"


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Lmfao. Sorry did I say prostate I meant I've found a lump on my balls.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Better check both just to be safe tho


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm writing all these down, hopefully one of them will work :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Good back workout this mornin !

I seem to have lost water, due to the letro BUT only dropped a pound or 2 which is awsome.

Starting on the tbol 2mro which I shud of done from the start insted of the dbol.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Good news then legs! Bet you can't wait for the tbol!

Did my last oxys today did 100mg pre workout first time Christ did I feel it, chest and tris popped out and again I've been asked what I'm on, starting to grate I get asked nearly every time I go to the gym!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Guna pick it up 2mro before the gym 

Trainin legs 2mro.

So much better training in the mornin, kickstart's ya day !


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Not for me mate first thing workouts tried it a couple of times and can't do it, I find I give my best at 11ish on my days of work always train at my best well usually and the gyms as empty as between Wayne rooneys ears.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Slight change of subject.

My mate just foned sed some bird messaged him on pof. - showed me, she's smokin hot !!!

She messaged him first, so whilst I was on her profile checkin her out. I sent her a sneaky message ....

10mins later mate foned back, sayin he's gettin his chat on with her !!

She ignored my message the slag

So offensive


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uk_mb said:


> Slight change of subject.
> 
> My mate just foned sed some bird messaged him on pof. - showed me, she's smokin hot !!!
> 
> ...


You fvcking dog x x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Well..........there goes some trust between us lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Shud never trust a ginger anyway bud


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

That means I can't trust half my family..................SH1T!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

NOBRA


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> NOBRA


Dno wat ur talking about.










Non-Smoker with Big & Tall/BBW body type

hmmmmmmmm :wub:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Leg session this morning.

Jabbed upon waking, food, cycled down to th gym.

Hit 330kg on leg press, first 2 reps were partial ones, just to test the weight then 3-4 full reps, 

Also as I'm not squatting regular I'm giving front squats. Ago. Felt pretty good !


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Back today and maxing most the machines to 8 reps but the lat pull down goes to 120 can only do 90kg for 6 my back is my strongest asset but the lat pull down is letting me down god knows why so strong with everything else.

I'm going to bulk all this year I've decided and cut as of jan next year, if I keep an eye on intake I'm confident that I can bulk without putting to much flab on, then jan do the hard bit the cut I want to be 100kg+ lean so really need to get to 110-115kg before cut I'm guessing!?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

My thoughts exactly.

Even tho I'm on th onerip + tbol , I'm not changing diet or training. I'm not away on holiday this year so not gna bother cutting.

I don't like being cut anyway lol

6 packs r for nobs


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Holiday or not I want to be MASSIVE lol I would like a pack but I think in reality come jan I'll do it get ripped get as many pics as pos so I can look back and say I was a machine then let it all go to **** coz its easier bulking.

If I find it easier to cut than I predict and maintaining it isn't so hard that may change.

Maybe I come into plenty of money and don't have to work then I could keep it up lol,but work and this game is hard enough to juggle and I doubt I'll ever compete but never say never and all that.........


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Shoulders and guns today felt good considering I'm of the oxys, I've lost weight I'm back at 98kg look a lot trimmer since I've lost some of the water from the oxys going to up the test and tren next shot on Sunday.

There was a bb women in the gym today she use to go to my old gym, she is so strong and huge she has the biggest fake tits as well. Felt a bit sorry for her nuf people were staring at her you could she she felt awkward so I went up and had a chat with her and she's a top las! Wouldn't poke it with Mb's mind but quality bird.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I heard the word 'woman' and I come flying in haha

Trained shoulders this morning, no db pressing as I was on my own and every 2-3days this letro really plays with my wrists. I was in aggony this morning, but taking cissus so that's helping.

I really need to start logging weights again.

Guns 2mro, the worst day for me, I love tri's but bi's are a chore lol

I've a feeling I've lost nerly all water weight from this letro as I dropped from 14st 10 to 14st 6 in a week lol whilst the diet was on parr too.

Defo looking less like a water balloon now anyway


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Pics not to long about a week!

Is everyone else still doing it?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Tbh I think this is the only one still going lmao


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Morning Balls and Westside.

Def do pics  x x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Morning Balls and Westside.
> 
> Def do pics  x x


I'll show you my nipps if you show me yours?

Shame I haven't got a snatch lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> I'll show you my nipps if you show me yours?
> 
> Shame I haven't got a snatch lol


Ummm... No x x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> I'll show you my nipps if you show me yours?
> 
> Shame I haven't got a snatch lol


Shame you aint got no Traps either :lol:

I here all week


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Should be right to train early doors Monday.

Haven't got the kids this weekend so I plan to spend all of Sunday sleeping.

Trained arms this morning, no good on 3 1/2 hours sleep.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Shame you aint got no Traps either :lol:
> 
> I here all week


Good job there's only two more days left of the week! Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> Good job there's only two more days left of the week! Lol


I know mate, but tbh I MB gets it all day! Poor sod


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Chest and tris.

I would like to report that the 50's were chucked about today, so happy!!!

Wasn't going to aim for them today but warmed up on the 40's and did 14 I stopped could of done more, thought there was don't wear myself out it's time, picked the 47.5s up 9 got on them 7reps 6reps 5reps no help loading or assistants.

There back in the air!

Tris, new record on skull crush 67.5kg x 5.

Upping the test almost seems to of worked instantly!?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Good ladd !!

Looking a lot fuller in ur pic aswell.

Shoulder/traps look awsome! No **** (ok maybe a bit)

And good job on th 50's.

Chest for me 2mro. The 'plan' is 5x5 on flat DB.

Start light

Moderate

Heavy

Very heavy

1 rep max if I can go any heavier back down to moderate

So actually 5 sets, and a 1 rep thrown in the middle.

Going to try and peak at 50-55 !


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Wait for the proper pics that one my bird took when I was half cut after 4guiness lol I've got a *** in the other hand looking a state!(drunk thing)

As of tomoz 0 carbs minimal water till pic time.

How's you training going & new cycle??


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh & dan where are you??????????


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Chest this morning was good !

Peaked at 50kg x 6

Which was happy with.

Also was very happy with 50kg x 6, a side super-incline machine press


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Did we not do 52.5kg db's?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

oi eastside, your traps arent too bad u know  x x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> Chest and tris.
> 
> I would like to report that the 50's were chucked about today, so happy!!!
> 
> ...


Good pic mate! Delts are looking good 

And good going on the 50's :thumb:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

No carbs = one very tired trapps.

Thanks all for the compliments!!!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Legs today ,strength is really up weights are increasing by good jumps most sessions at the moment,

really looking forward to back tomoro and hitting the lat pull down I was really disappointed with what I could pull & the strength gains started coming in just after my last back day.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Oh & dan where are you??????????


In the shadows bro  great progress mate delts have come on great!

Are you lightly carbing up before the final pics mate? dont want to risk looking flat?

will be great to see the progress you've both made! genuinly looking forward to it!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Obviously low low carbs but ye some in my post and pre workouts but other than those nil or virtually.

How's your cycle DI?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Sounds good look forward to the results bro

My cycle has been great mate gained some good mass.. but had to go straight into a cut for my holiday in 7 weeks time so just cruising on test400 hoping I dont lose too much.

side note: last time i was cutting i used a cyclic keto diet as i sm this time and actually gained on some lifts throughout the cut.. a few weeks into keto now and i can see that its all down to the dexaprine im taking pre workout!!! I know its down to this as i only added it pre workout last friday when lacking energy to see if it would make a difference and hit a pr lol. when I take it pre workout my strength actually goes through the roof its ridiculous! just thought id share my review... the 2 people i was training with on friday also felt that there strength went through the roof as well as increased pump etc. so not just me.

Just thought i'd share my review


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I spent a lot of the time laughing in the gym at how much strength I've gained, disappointed again at the lat pulldown but for the exact opposite reason there wasn't enough weight on it to rep out at 5-6 full load 9-8-7ish. I know it's about time it really took affect but 30kg jump in a week?! What the feck am I putting in me!

I've levelled or beaten most of my bests of a year plus ago which I really didn't think I would as I stop going for so long.

Couldn't recommend this cycle enough for any competent person.

There is a problem with this next cycle which is about to be sorted isn't going to be as impressive on gains all round, so keeping a level head whilst on it will be essential.

Again weight is under the hundred mark but not by much 99.8kg so out clothes 98kg ruffle.

Sh1t seeing weight come of at the moment but was expected the oxys blew me rite out and muscles still are retaining some water.

Var is going in Monday 100mg e/d.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Another good leg sesh this morning !!

favorite body part for sure to train.

And considering I'm not on cycle (so-to speak) my strength hasn't gone down at all  happy days !


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

You're insane. I'm walking like I've shat myself :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao legs are fun 

370kg next week, unless you plan to be ill that day.

In that case I'll be knockin on ur door at 6am sharp


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Grace is on half term next week so will be able to train early all week.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Wish I got half term!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Wish I got half term!


You do book it off work though don't ya???

To prey on more victims :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't no wat ur talking about :whistling:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Good shoulder and gun session today nothing special on weight but good all round, finding now the weight I'm lifting is giving me a better burn and not needing to do as much as before 45mins of exercise is general maximum for the last week as in before 1hr +.

Could really do with a spotter as I've the urge to try some 1rep max on bench flat & incline deads squats.

I'm getting the resident gym fanatic helping me on squat form tomorrow.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Shoulders this morning. And not looked this vascualr in a long time!!

Still no strength loss. Not going up like it did on cycle obviously but its still upping.

I no the shoulder press machine isn't the same as dumbells but I managed 45kg each side x 4


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Shoulders this morning. And not looked this vascualr in a long time!!
> 
> Still no strength loss. Not going up like it did on cycle obviously but its still upping.
> 
> I no the shoulder press machine isn't the same as dumbells but I managed 45kg each side x 4


Still shifts the same weight though mate :thumb:

Vascular you say.... I'll text you a new one!! No its not a throbbing 1inch pen1s


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

It's a one...........& a half inch penis


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> It's a one...........& a half inch penis


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> I no the shoulder press machine isn't the same as dumbells but I managed 45kg each side x 4


We'll ramp that up mate next week, easy.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Did core & calfs today lol random but I've got a dead day on my schedule as it was set out with 5days in mind but I go six now.

Kind good going into the gym open minded and do what you feel on day.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Mornin queers.

Truly amazed at my weight!!

When I was on 700mg test a week, weighing myself 6pm so a full day of food in me, I weighed 14st 9.

NOW, I think I've dropped 90% of my water weight from taking nova and letro ED, dropped test to 250mg a week and weighing myself 1st thing in morning ...

(Oh and my 'bulk' diet has gone to pot)

I'm 14st 7.

Awsome!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

doing well all things considered MB!!!!! Keep it up bro.

did chest and tri's today and used some supertren that stuff is insane! I can see why people warned me so vigorously about being carefull on it i was zoned out in a world of my own!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

You and ur ill-gotten supertren lol.

Wats the verdict on it then? How long u been on it for?

Yeah well all things considered there's still a gain of 12-13lbs, I'll see how it is after pct which u cba doing but need to be done lol

Plus, something I'm taking is really really supressing my appitite !!

Cruising isn't really an option.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Just now and again on that stuff,some good sheet, instant strength gain but I am fully aware how easy you could over step the mark on it. Going to try it in the calfs Monday lol.

I'm not going to cruise feck that 90days then nail it again.

No gym tonight can't even if I wanted to on Saturday due to they open after I'm at work and close half hour after finish work if I leave on the dot which isn't often.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Good lad, looking good matey !!

Just came on today for a quick update...

Seated chest hammer strength press 65kg a side

Booom


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Cheers ***, legs legs legs today maxed every machine some for five some for 12 legs are coming on a treat calfs still shizen.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Chest today, on the SuperTren I'm getting more of this sheet.

Nailing it every sesh this was the best thing I've done in a long time joining in on the face off's.

Ready for pics when you are mb?

I asked a pt to take them at closing of the gym so I can smash weights in my pants and then get straight up for a pic? He looked at me for a bit laughed then said "oh your serious" lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice ! Yer pics on fri if u want?

Just with work and stuff and juggling POF birds. Im so busy lmao

Work is heaving , hotels wanting things for easter! Cnuts

Just got back from a POF voyage now  usually im tucked up in bed half 9.

Legs 2mro.

I AIM for 350-360 press


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Reached ther high target! Boom!

360kg 

Wish i wasnt working or i would go home for a victory [email protected]


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Doing well uk-legs, I'm not going to the gym today my shoulders felt odd all day I'm resting it tonight and doing core tomoz.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

What do u think that is? Strain? Or just ware and tear on tendons due to stupid weights lol

Im on shoulders 2mro. Trainin on my own so i wont be pressing db's. Probly on the machine.

Ive decided, after pct. Probly gunna wait about 8 weeks then guna jump back on it again but only do a short but intense cycle.

Reason for this, i never loose intrest in training. Never really have. I just loose intrest in diet, every cycle, after the first 7-8 weeks diet goes to pot. (Dont loose weight but i dont gain either) and have litrally been force feeding myself the last 2-3weeks.

Going to run rohm pct caps for pct. And that will be next wednesday starting.

So tbol will be ran probly untill sunday.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm Thinking it could be tendons, creaking a bit and numb no sharp pain. It was meant to be shoulders tomorrow,I'll give them atleast two more days.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah probly best leavin it well alone then for a few days mate. Shoulder injuries are the worst !!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Well I'm officially a [email protected], did shoulders today and picked up the 35' no worries 37.5s fine 40s first time only just got six second attempt getting them up was horrific paused at a point for 15sec a got them up and only managed 2, really need a gym partner if I had one I reckon I'd be on the 45s.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh pictures????


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Dan you still floating?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yo mate. Struggling taking some decent pics lol.

I need sum help.... No **** !

Only cos ive been taking shed loads on the timer and i cnt see how i look lol

Starting pct 2mro but dont worry pics r still on the way.

For now ull have to settle with....

(Seriously thats the best i can get on my own lol)


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Looking good mb your thighs what I can see of them are massive!!!! Yeshomo lol

Surely rob has enough pics of you from his tree house he waits in?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao

Yes ****! Im sure u like my tool belt aswell !!

Wuu2 over weekend mate. U out?

Starting pct 2mro


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> Looking good mb your thighs what I can see of them are massive!!!! Yeshomo lol
> 
> Surely rob has enough pics of you from his tree house he waits in?


I have dozens of the sexy cnut!!

If u like big thighs, I'll bang a thigh pic up!! Spiderman boxers ok?! :lol:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

@mb bugger all mate waiting for Sunday,what you doing?

@rob you got any with the spiddys and a tuffed of ginger pubs bulging out? I could do with a ****.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Dont give him one rob!!

He hasnt paid his monthly fee

Im thinking about rollin out sunday too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> @
> 
> @rob you got any with the spiddys and a tuffed of ginger pubs bulging out? I could do with a ****.


These ginger things u speak of :lol:

And MB is paying £7 a month through Direct Debit for 16 mins of video footage


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Dan you still floating?


Of course!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

How's training dan??


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Did back today at about 11 had some food at twelve then slept till 6 all my gf's family came round had a little get together and I was none the wiser.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> Did back today at about 11 had some food at twelve then slept till 6 all my gf's family came round had a little get together and I was none the wiser.


thats a good thing usually? lol x x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Tbfair your right lol.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Really want to go to the gym but so stiff from yesterday's back session, gyms only open till 2pm.

Going to do loads of stretching then hot bath and see how I feel.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> Really want to go to the gym but so stiff from yesterday's back session, gyms only open till 2pm.
> 
> Going to do loads of stretching then hot bath and see how I feel.


Did you get to the gym then Trapps?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Nope was due todo legs and thought back and legs stiff not a good look at work, just going to have to go for it with a bit more tomorrow!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> Nope was due todo legs and thought back and legs stiff not a good look at work, just going to have to go for it with a bit more tomorrow!


Good plan!

MB is poorly sick, AIDS or something! Going around POF at the minute apparently


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Bloody mb, the poor lad won't learn.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0BR0ID said:


> Good plan!
> 
> MB is poorly sick, AIDS or something! Going around POF at the minute apparently


oh dear, oh dear.... x x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Did you meet up with him queenie? Lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> Did you meet up with him queenie? Lol


hey, my ar$e may be massive... but it's way to small for mb's liking  i didnt give him his aids lol x x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Where in west Sussex do you live Q?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> Where in west Sussex do you live Q?


pmsl why? so u can avoid it?

crawley x x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Seriously my sister has just shut down a bed shop she had there for 8 years by the back of county mall I worked there for two years.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> Seriously my sister has just shut down a bed shop she had there for 8 years by the back of county mall I worked there for two years.


Ah man! I would have gotten her to give me a job!! X x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I thought you live miles away but you pretty much live on my doorstep............ffs


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> I thought live miles away but you pretty much live on my doorstep............ffs


Hahaha  good ay?? Lol x x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

The annoying thing is I go to Crawley once or twice a month to see some friends, I don't think I've met anyone from Crawley who isn't corrupt in some shape or form all got a fiddle on.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> The annoying thing is I go to Crawley once or twice a month to see some friends, I don't think I've met anyone from Crawley who isn't corrupt in some shape or form all got a fiddle on.


I probably know your friends 

I'm in no way corrupt. I was trying to think of something.... But I'm as straight as they come tbh x x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

If you live in broadfield langleydesh or bewbush I don't believe you lol.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> If you live in broadfield langleydesh or bewbush I don't believe you lol.


I do not live in any of those places x x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

If you did it would explain a lot.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> If you did it would explain a lot.


Cheeky git!! X x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Still got the aids 

Damn u Q


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uk_mb said:


> Still got the aids
> 
> Damn u Q


Shut it! No glove, no love x x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Btw. If any1s thinking about takin clomid. Dont lol

Im on day 3 and its harshly fuked my vision in one eye! Really bloodshot i look like im fkin high


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Shut it! No glove, no love x x


That's what Micheal Jackson used to say, god bless his soul


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

You must be the only person in Crawley that follows that procedure ,so many young mums round town! I know a bloke in Crawley that had three girls up the duff at the same time.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> You must be the only person in Crawley that follows that procedure ,so many young mums round town! I know a bloke in Crawley that had three girls up the duff at the same time.


I am a single mum x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> You must be the only person in Crawley that follows that procedure ,so many young mums round town! I know a bloke in Crawley that had three girls up the duff at the same time.


Yeah, you!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

But your not 12 with a 30year old Bf or am I digging myself further?!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh and I said young you past it years ago didn't you? Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Queenie is going to ruin you lol!

Trapp..... Close that trap of yours!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Just showing you lads a master class in how to chat women up..........


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0BR0ID said:


> Queenie is going to ruin you lol!
> 
> Trapp..... Close that trap of yours!


He's right I'm just a fvcking tramp


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Just for the record I'm going out with a what was a single mum, if that redeems me in any shape or form


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> Just showing you lads a master class in how to chat women up..........


Hahahaha!

Well I'm glad I didn't make notes


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> He's right I'm just a fvcking tramp


Poppy c0ck!

Now, let Trap door grovel a little more


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Carry on trapps, this is amusing :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Carry on  its the only amusment ive had today, been sat in with bloodshot eye so bad looking like i smoked a oz of smack


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Only an oz today Mb no wonder you feel rough that's like detox.

No I won't carry on chaps I've already got both of my feet in my mouth, and to

Top it poor old queenie has just found out I live less than 20miles from her.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

off the tren for 6days now running test a little higher no let up on strength yet.

Legs today again they've improved an ok amount again, there getting there size wise but still not as much of a change as to the top half.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news .......

MB has died in his sleep.

RIP you Ginger sod!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0BR0ID said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news .......
> 
> MB has died in his sleep.
> 
> RIP you Ginger sod!


Wasn't he in hospital yesterday? X x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news .......
> 
> MB has died in his sleep.
> 
> RIP you Ginger sod!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yestrday i felt absoultly terrible. Dont feel much better today really!

I had some blood tests taken, nothing showed up

Then last nyt about 5am my eye started bleeding, i thort it was just puss at first but then saw the blood on the pillow.

Aparently u cant drink on clomid. Well i cant anyway lol obviously.

Been diagnosed with cronic conjunctiviuts


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Fecking hell your eye is bleeding!

You must of hung out of some serious crumpet mb lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Wasn't he in hospital yesterday? X x


That was his family planning appointment  x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah i shat myself

Gettin off the clomid. Subbed with hcg


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Sounds fvcking awful!! Hope you're ok x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

This has caused havoc for the women of Blackpool, there's some seriously p1ssed off bloaters who won't be getting serviced for a few days


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmfao.

Only thing ive actually been able to stomach weirdly is...

Yogurt

2scoop double cream

3 scoops whey

100 oats

And honey

Which i spose isnt a bad thing.

I dont look much better than yestrday either !!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> I dont look much better than yestrday either !!


That's unlucky! That pic u showed me you looked terrible tbh.

I feel for Dux who actually had to look at you :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0BR0ID said:


> That's unlucky! That pic u showed me you looked terrible tbh.
> 
> I feel for Dux who actually had to look at you :lol:


No need to talk about his c0ck pics like that rob. You'll give him a complex x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I swear to God he looked off his fcuking tree yesterday, I've seen smack heads after taking a hit look more compos mentis.

Not good.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> I swear to God he looked off his fcuking tree yesterday, I've seen smack heads after taking a hit look more compos mentis.
> 
> Not good.


He just needs a big cuddle...

... And to get back on the test x x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> No need to talk about his c0ck pics like that rob. You'll give him a complex x x


Pmsl!

Well it was a pic of a weeping eye, so your not far off Queenie! :lol:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> Well it was a pic of a weeping eye, so your not far off Queenie! :lol:


Pmsl


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Some pics from today can't wait for the next way in. You sorted out proper way of doing pics MB??? When you say you have the full body of full body workouts if I'm not sick I've failed!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Tbh mate.

Ive got sum pics from last week or so which il post later.

BUT. And its a big but...

Ive lost 9lbs in 4 days.

Not trained

Not eaten

And theres no way i even can train or eat feeling like this.

Sorry dude


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Poopoo, well I hope you get on the mend soon!

Seriously that bad!! You gota stay away from DirtyDebbie & SlackSarah of pof they'll give you worse next time.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Going for another blood test 2mro.

Its not gna keep me outa the gym for long lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Seriously bud get well soon!!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheers bud! Looking great in those pics btw


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Feeling a bit better today.

It doesnt help that ive got a sinus infection aswell lol !!

But coughed a LOT of bile and crap up last night and feeling a bit better today.

Although my eye is 10x worse as ive burst loads more blood vessels from puking :laugh:

One other thing i have noticed... Im ginger, always have been... Hairs turning black. No joke

Unless ive been rolling in the mud in my sleep


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uk_mb said:


> Feeling a bit better today.
> 
> It doesnt help that ive got a sinus infection aswell lol !!
> 
> ...


That lack of ginge is down to mt2 surely?

Glad you're feeling better x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

If MT2 cures gingerness I'm buying a container load of the stuff and marketing it as such.

Parents will be giving it their kids from birth :lol:

I'm gonna be a billionaire.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> If MT2 cures gingerness I'm buying a container load of the stuff and marketing it as such.
> 
> Parents will be giving it their kids from birth :lol:
> 
> I'm gonna be a billionaire.


Lol I swear someone else posted about it on here... Changes pigmentation of skin and hair x x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Lol I swear someone else posted about it on here... Changes pigmentation of skin and hair x x


It does, well from what I've seen it does lol.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0BR0ID said:


> It does, well from what I've seen it does lol.


Rob please don't tell me u used to be strawberry blonde? X x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Rob please don't tell me u used to be strawberry blonde? X x


Lol, I was white blonde as a boy!

Probably shows tbh :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Theres a lot about it online lol. It changed his hair but not his skin tone lol funny

And dux... If its a cure, it can also be an infection so when u start training in hats all the time, im onto you. Ginger!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

These taken about 2 weeks ago










This taken about 4weeks ago


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

No wonder your unwell!

There's a spinny thing on your face bro, get it looked at


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Look like sumthin off 'the undatables' dont i


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> Look like sumthin off 'the undatables' dont i


Borderline mate 

Looking good bud...............lookin good!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Today after back.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheers mate.

Il b back in the gym in no time, takes a lot to keep me from the gym for too long!!

Still feelin sh1tty tho, so untill im 120% better il b home till then

Still off work so thats a plus. But im getting bored lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Glad to hear its getting there! Best to rest as much mate as you plan.

Well to add to our self inflicted injuries some of us caught doing naughty protein and the other porking sous, I've got both sides at the top of my glutes are constantly saw and tense can't sit down for to long as getting up takes longer the longer I'm down, major problem there 50% of my days at the desk the other is walking around the site and it's a 5 acre site.

Today I've been walking like I've got a gateau brewing.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Looking good guys!

Trapz.. at first glance you look like Yates in the face haha!

Awesome progress by both of you.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Cheers dan! Except the Yates thing lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Unfortunately I'm getting on it tonight.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> View attachment 81477
> Unfortunately I'm getting on it tonight.


Don't do it! X x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

See you in liquid qeenie


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> See you in liquid


Most 'rapiest' term ive ever heard :laugh:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> See you in liquid qeenie


I would never step foot in that sh!t tip. I thought it had been closed down anyway?? X x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I would never step foot in that sh!t tip. I thought it had been closed down anyway?? X x


Thats just wat they told you!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

God knows I've never been in there lol the only pubs I've drunk in round your way are the snooty fox sh1te hole and the white knight again Sh1te, I don't think I would ever go out there anyway all my Crawley mates arnt even allowed in any of the mac d's let alone any of the pubs


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uk_mb said:


> Thats just wat they told you!


Balls I'm going to slap u in a minute  x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> God knows I've never been in there lol the only pubs I've drunk in round your way are the snooty fox sh1te hole and the white knight again Sh1te, I don't think I would ever go out there anyway all my Crawley mates arnt even allowed in any of the mac d's let alone any of the pubs


Whatever u posh git looking down your nose at me! Octopvs bar is the place to be x x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Never heard of it!? I'm not posh ow do please beleave me.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Thort u were off out mate?

Isnt that u on million pound drop


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> Never heard of it!? I'm not posh ow do please beleave me.


You need spelling lessons sweetheart!! X x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ya Eton's obviously not worth the money. Lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> Ya Eton's obviously not worth the money. Lol


Pmsl. How was your night? X x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Pretty good thanks your maj, you get up to much?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> Pretty good thanks your maj, you get up to much?


As always.... No lol. Boring old cow I am. Glad u had a good one x x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Get your snatch down twells come out & have some fun then mrs boring.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> Get your snatch down twells come out & have some fun then mrs boring.


You come to mine! X x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

What and hit liquid lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> What and hit liquid lol


I told u I don't go there lol. I haven't got a sitter anyway x x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Do you get much help on that front?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> You come to mine! X x


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


>


Hahahaha!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

It's ok lads I can confirm she was still breathing when I left..............I think.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> It's ok lads I can confirm she was still breathing when I left..............I think.


Lol! Under strict instructions not to tell everyone how minging I am though  x x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh was that what that one word text was about trapps?

"Very"


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uk_mb said:


> Oh was that what that one word text was about trapps?
> 
> "Very"


Pmsl!

Go and practise your xylophone u pretend-ginger x x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I dont need practice. Ive spent the last week practicing 

I am to the xylophone world as what ken barlow is to the sex industry


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

You were only mingin after I'd finished with you


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> You were only mingin after I'd finished with you


?? Not me! Must have been some other bird u left 'minging' x x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

No no I'm pretty sure it was you. pmsl


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> No no I'm pretty sure it was you. pmsl


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uk_mb said:


>


Balls I'm pretty sure u can't get aids from sitting on a sofa!!

And plus I don't have aids!! X x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Balls I'm pretty sure u can't get aids from sitting on a sofa


According to the police you can.

5years and counting ive been using that excuse


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

So back to the thread lol.

Chest and tris today not being in the gym for a couple of days you really realise how much you inflate once worked out.

Went for a one rep max on the bench press,loaded her up with 150kg and did it did used a bit of a bounce on the chest but I'm sure I could go 10kg more, that was after 1 warm up set and 5 working sets.

How's the training Dan?

You feeling top form yet MB?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

No mate. A lot better tho, never lost my sence of humor tho, even when nurse's were prodding my eye balls. Slags lol

Back at work 2mro so dependin on the weather il b hittin the gym before work.

Feelin really small lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Well at least your nearly there not long know then till your getting the 5ml plungers out.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I accidently sat on a needle with 250mg test E before and it shot in my bottom.

Oooops


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Seriously?!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Well i didnt sit on it really lol.

I pinned 1ml test. I dnt wna come off. Im jus gna cruise


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I thought how the hell did you do that! I'm such a sucker


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Up the dose on the cruise MB 

Aus posted some stuff up for cruising on the thing I've been telling you about for over a week you bender!! :lol:

Have a check of Ben's cruise


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Up the dose on the cruise MB
> 
> Aus posted some stuff up for cruising on the thing I've been telling you about for over a week you bender!! :lol:
> 
> Have a check of Ben's cruise


I dont wna be like ben. He's ginger.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> I dont wna be like ben. He's ginger.


I'm gonna sell him some of my anti-ginger potion as soon as the container ship arrives from China.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

'Sappening Teapot and Ginger teeth!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

If i shaved all my ginge off. New hair would grow back black.

Strange even tho ive not been on the mt2 for 3weeks lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Pics!!


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Niiicee man
> 
> What do u make of 'instant mass' and 'super pump' or superDUMP as its other wise known
> 
> I had the blue flavour, good pump, incresed concentration but it turned my [email protected] blue. Lmao.


i want blue poo too :laugh:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> i want blue poo too :laugh:


Superdump will do the trick


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Or those blocks you get in urinals.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Or those blocks you get in urinals.


Probly wouldnt advise eating one of them tho :lol:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Top of the world at the moment even though the end of the cycle looms only two jabs left looking the nuts in the mirror if I do say do myself.

Yesterday I woke up with the biggest smile on my face as a huge burden was lifted from my shoulders the night before and feel great money is going to be less wasted on things out of my control and it's going to be in my total control, stress is going to half and what I do and when and who I do it with is going to be at MY total discrepancy. Feeling large & in charge.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Core & calfs today feeling strong but the tren is defo out the system or virtually my respiratory is in a much better state no where near as much heavy breathing and sweating still got the greasy forehead though that will clear in a couple of weeks I would of thought.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

The thread is dead


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Right let's kick this off again 

Breakfast

70g whey

6 eggs

500ml ff milk

2 slices wholemeal bread

Training about 8:30, will be chest. No db's as I won't have a spotter so;

Seated press machine

Super incline press machine

Db flies

Decline press (bar)

Finish off with crossovers superset with press-ups x 3sets or till burnt out


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Training was awsome, dont think ive really lost any strength

*max Seated press* was 70kg a side for 8reps (didnt wana go heavier without my wrist supports)

*max super incline *was 50kg a side for 6 reps (again didnt wna go heavier)

*incline flies* maxed at 25kg x 6 (never usually go heavier than 25's as i find it hard to keep the 'barrel' shape at the top of movment)

missed out decline :nono: subbed it for light flat press db

4sets of *crossovers* supersetted with press ups (25kg x 6, into 8-10 press ups)

now im eating strawberrys and a double scoop of protein shake


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Out of date strawberries hmmmm


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds like he's back!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

aye .... went thru a pretty **** time tbh the last month or so

gyno problems

deaths of friends

been ill as sh1t

But my heads clearing now things are looking up


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Well it's time for us to rock and roll again!!! Onwards and upwards!!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Well it's time for us to rock and roll again!!! Onwards and upwards!!!


 :rockon:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Training this morning was back.

Still feelin strong but kinda lost my pump from havin a week off ill.

Can't remember my weights from this morning but I've started rack pulls instead of deadlifting.

190kg for a couple reps.

I don't no if that classed as good or not lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Shoulders and guns today not the best sesh left shoulder gave me some jip tonight. Got the day off tomorrow going to do more legs and core I know it's not advised those two together but guck it 45mins legs 15min break then 45 core.

Mb diets coming back into the thread good work I don't want to admit what I've eaten over the lady few days.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I think that is a good pull on the smith you can't lean back into the lift as much for leverage.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Diets comin back slowly but surely .

Had an OK leg sesh this morning.

I really need to start logging weights again. lol

I pushed 350 leg press x 4... tried 375kg not a chance. So i really need to write the top weigts im pushing down and go off that lol

Rather than going off what i 'wihs' i could lift

Anyway 6 sets on leg press

couple sets on lunges, came down too hard and slammed my knee off the floor, which hurt like a bastard. Tried to carry on but thought as knee is kind of a crutial joint id leave it lol

couple of sets lying ham curls then a couple leg press (focusing on hams)

Tried ephadrine for the 1st time today... felt... sweet FA off it lol !!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Deads today did this for 8 x 3 with two warm up sets of 180kg for 12.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Fair play mate!!

What's on that 260kg.?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Haha no 220kg I wish it was 260!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Excellent work!!

And for reps , even better matey


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

2.5hrs in the gym on chest & tri's tonight, I'm still shaking from it haven't felt this pumped in ages.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice!

Finally myt have an answer to the headache/constant dizzyness I've had for years and years.

Went to see a neurologist last night.

He seems to think its tiny muscles at the front of my brain constantly spazming.

Anyway he's booked me in for an mri scan and gave me some pills to see if they help.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Awesome bud hopefully that will do the trick, let the good news keep rolling!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Diets been on!!

As of 2mro starting:

100mg oxys ED

60mg Tbol ED

1ml onerip EOD

400mg tri-test (i have 4ml left over, and the holiday will be in 4 weeks so it will tied me over nicley)

1mg adex ED or 20mg nova ED

going to mix up training aswell... instead of doing 1 body part per week like i have been doing FOREVER.

mon.. chest/bi

tue .. back/tri

wed.. legs/

thurs. shoulders

fri.. back/tri

obioulsy when im training the same body part twice a week i wont be doing the same exercises.

Reason for only chest/bi once a week, il hit chest hard that day . not so much biceps. maybe 3-4 sets if that

So i may aswell just call it a chest day really. and biceps get a hammering on back day (twice a week anyway)


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I've broke my big toe last night, this pic was not long after this morning half my foot is black.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

plz dont tell me u dropped a weight on it !! :lol:

thats unlucky man !!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Nope I put it through my old neighbours front door they cleared my place out under my ex's request and thought I would be fine about it, how wrong they where.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

That's crazy where's all ur sh1t then?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Got all my stuff back that day they rang the old bill on me coz I was proper kicking off rightfully so IMO smashing her front door in I wasn't proud of but thieving from someone who's done them nothing but favours isn't cool in my books. When the old bill turned up they were in more **** than me all I had to do was pay for the door and decided not to press charges against them for theft, they already owed me £400 anyway so I just wipe the slate clean instead of paying out for the door.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Going to give legs a go tomoz should be ok foot still hurts but I'll stay away from squats and leg press just use the machines.

Doing my first cruise jab tomoz as well.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lol ur toe still not good?

Leg press shud be ok. Push with ur heals.

Or... If u wna hit hams on the leg press. Have ur feet at the very top, with about half ur foot (toes) off the machine


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I wish I could use my heels any pressure still hurts on my foot in general! Might take hgh to sort it quicker lol.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

i had an awsome hamstring/bicep workin today

most of it on the leg press, but now my knees hurt so must of done sumthin wrong lol

2ml onerip eod

winny

tbol

going down a treat !!

plus a cruise dose of test

for some reason today i went for a dump... went to wipe... and my ass hole tried to swallow my hand . wierd


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Pmsl at the areshole bit!

Got along fine with the leg press today no worries. Did some bi's as well.

Talking to a few blokes today and they said there's about 10 blokes starting cycles, oh right I replied then one of them said its because of you mate. I tried not to laugh but had a childish smirk on my face.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice one. Setting a trend, haha

What is it for training today. I'm on shoulders.

Thr vasculinity from something I'm taking atm the winny/onerip is unreal !!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ive had a day off and spent 45mins on chest and 35mins on tri's, really mixing training up till blast 10sets on most things start real heavy for 3-4 sets then drop the weight right down to do explosive for 2-3 sets then finish on the top movement as reps followed by the bottom movement on all exercises at the mo pretty hard on tri's as the range of movement is very small on the two start and finish points but you get a serious burn all over read this stuff after I was suggested to me from a big old boy who's involved in Tnation.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Shoulder this morning. Felt awsome. Too many viens lol

Then I got to work, slipped with a stanly knife and










Let me tell ya. Staples in the palm of ur hand. Hurt!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hey MB,

Just wanted to say thanks for checking out the SSN products at Bodybuilding Depot. Glad you think the prices are good 

..... PIMPING!!!! lol. But no i honestly mean it. you wouldnt believe how hard it is just to get people to click on a link.

hopefully talk to u about it further when u come back from your hol (you actual lucky git) x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

The prices are decent, and the Crea-Mass Apple tastes ace.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> The prices are decent, and the Crea-Mass Apple tastes ace.


i will call upon you soon Mr Duxy  x x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Shoulder this morning. Felt awsome. Too many viens lol
> 
> Then I got to work, slipped with a stanly knife and
> 
> ...


Ant bigger and you could fvck it :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Ant bigger and you could fvck it :lol:


errrr. ew u big kinky perv!! x x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Ant bigger and you could fvck it :lol:


why do u think i took the afternoon off work yestday


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> @dan Sweating like a pheado in a playground. I look a state by the end of a sesh got a greasy forehead aswell the tren is the nuts though dependent on the outcome I think my next cycle will virtually be the same if it keeps going this well!
> 
> @westside ye pretty posh except I keep seeing a chav driving a pink range everyday, she is the pinnacle of the word you prob have heard of her Katie price. It's annoying she's got a place by my house as well she probably thinks I'm stalking her


i seen that car the other day,the number plate has 'HOT' in it.windows are blacked out so didnt see her.was on brighton seafront.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Dux said:


> Rofl.
> 
> I can't believe anyone would behave in such a way and use women like you are.
> 
> ...


you wouldnt be on about POF by any chance?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

no sorry must be some1 else . Queenies number plate is

1L0v3 Bl4CK C0Ck

She bought it off me :wub:


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

i decided to venture into the dark,seedy world of POF couple weeks ago.have my 1st encounter this weekend.im happy to say shes fit as a fiddle.lots of pics on her profile.unless shes stole all the pics from somewhere else and really shes jabba the hutts stunt double.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uk_mb said:


> no sorry must be some1 else . Queenies number plate is
> 
> 1L0v3 Bl4CK C0Ck
> 
> She bought it off me :wub:


should be just c0ck... i'm not fussy  x x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> i decided to venture into the dark,seedy world of POF couple weeks ago.have my 1st encounter this weekend.im happy to say shes fit as a fiddle.lots of pics on her profile.unless shes stole all the pics from somewhere else and really shes jabba the hutts stunt double.


1st enounter 

The fit ones always just want a bang, The fat ugly ones are the clingy ones. fkin fat [email protected]

They love it if u have a stupidly big c0ck tho


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

il rephrase that ... the fit ones, who you wud like a relationship with... just want a bang . so your respect for them goes out the window.

bag it up before hand


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

she doesnt come across as the sort to put out on a 1st date,obviously i havent met her yet but the looks and the credentials are all good.shes definately the sort you would take home to meet momma :laugh:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ahh yeah there are decent ones on there aswell dont get me wrong .

im txting one atm, she lovley.

Im away on holiday in 2 weeks, i almost feel guily (i told her im going away with my mate and his wife and their kids)

when in fact my mate who im ogin with ...

Has no wife

Has no kids

And is an even bigger pervert than me

But yes... ive come to the conclustion i like this girl.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

lol, your not even in a relationship with her yet and already your telling her porkies:lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

:laugh:

it was either that or tell her,

sorry love i really like u, however im going on holiday to ibiza and going to have sex with a lots of women and catch a lot of crabs :lol:


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

just dont show her the holiday pics.unless you can grab a random family and ask if you can take pics of them having a picnic on the beach.when we all know the real pics will contain you on a dancefloor with your head in some random birds cleavage covered in foam. where are you going?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

balls, cant i come with u two? x x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

lmfao haha

ibiza, did the right thing ... me and a mate (hes actualli just split up with his wife ) lol have booked the same week off work, waited till last min to book it .

£120 each we paid including baggage/ transfers etc.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> balls, cant i come with u two? x x


If u can get the week off . tuesday the 22nd


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uk_mb said:


> If u can get the week off . tuesday the 22nd


i am being serious. i need a hol! x x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

so am i . come .


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

i split up with my gf last year and instantly booked a holiday to magaluf with 2 mates.1 month before we were due to go i got back together with her.i sweat it for 3 weeks before telling her i was going on holiday.had 1 week of hell before i went.said i had only just booked it,last minute deal.she didnt believe me.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

If I had the money I'd defo be coming.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> If I had the money I'd defo be coming.


mark dont be a nob... come with us  x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Can you imagine a certain someone's face when she saw the holiday snaps? :lol:

I'm absolutely skint. If it was at the end of the summer it'd be doable.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Dux said:


> If I had the money I'd defo be coming.


Dont mind u kipping in our hotel mate, even for the weekend , probly get flights for £100 tops


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Dont mind u kipping in our hotel mate, even for the weekend , probly get flights for £100 tops


yer you could top-tail it:lol:


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

he doesnt mean his room btw, just the hotel foyer


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> yer you could top-tail it:lol:


Thats wat he tells the wife when he comes to the gym with me 

:wub:



SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> he doesnt mean his room btw, just the hotel foyer


bottom of the pool


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

It's come too early, even if I got the cash for the flights I wouldn't have a pot to p1ss in over there


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Dux said:


> It's come too early


he tells the wife that aswell:laugh:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> he tells the wife that aswell:laugh:


Lmao.

Ahh that's ****, wud be a laugh


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> Can you imagine a certain someone's face when she saw the holiday snaps? :lol:
> 
> I'm absolutely skint. If it was at the end of the summer it'd be doable.


Give a fuvking ****. If I don't go to bodypower then I'm coming to wembley lol x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Give a fuvking ****. If I don't go to bodypower then I'm coming to wembley lol x x


Go for it, I'll make sure I don't take any pictures


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> Go for it, I'll make sure I don't take any pictures


Errrr but I will!! X x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Errrr but I will!! X x


 :lol:

You'll have your hands full


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> :lol:
> 
> You'll have your hands full


Dirtbag x x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Pof is pretty good split up properly 3 weeks ago and have come to the conclusion it was the best thing I've done in ages, still been seeing the little girl loads and having more fun with her! And tapping pretty much every night and hooked up with a girl I've fancied for years round my way. Ps training today was very good lol.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Pof is pretty good split up properly 3 weeks ago and have come to the conclusion it was the best thing I've done in ages, still been seeing the little girl loads and having more fun with her! And tapping pretty much every night and hooked up with a girl I've fancied for years round my way. Ps training today was very good lol.


Sounds like the same situation I was in mate, you finally make the break and realise you should have done it a long time ago because things haven't worked out as badly as you feared they would.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Amen!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Balls!!!! X x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

1.5 weeks into

Onerip

Winny

Was mena be leaning up for holida but dnt think we r goin now.

Also, is any1 diggin the 'peter sutclif' look (beardie wierdie)


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm not allowed to grow a beard.

Nothing to do with work, but like all good paedo's, the kids just find me too sexy when I have one.

It's safer for them and me if I shave regularly :lol:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I wish I could grow a beard! I turned up to work about a week ago with one days growth on my face and my MD said "turn up like that again you will get sent home for the day unpaid" I didn't shave once unreal, really strict at my current job!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> 1.5 weeks into
> 
> Onerip
> 
> ...


What? What's happening to stop your holiday??  xx


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Holidays back on now. My mates bird was kickin off lol

But she's ok now.

So 1 week today I'll b on the plane bk to the white isle of ibiza  .

Trained chest this morning, 75 a side seated press not bad for 89kg. Leaned up like a bitch, defo recommend wc winny


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Looking forward to a serious squat session later! If I'm not walking like the soft mint man after I'm going back in till I am!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> Looking forward to a serious squat session later! If I'm not walking like the soft mint man after I'm going back in till I am!!


Shut up and squat! X x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I've got something you can squat on.

Sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> I've got something you can squat on.
> 
> Sorry couldn't help myself


  buy some of ssn off her and she's yours.

I bought a 35g serving of it and she offered hand shadys all round


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uk_mb said:


> buy some of ssn off her and she's yours.
> 
> I bought a 35g serving of it and she offered hand shadys all round


what is your obssession with hand shandys?

Trapps - yes buy some SSN - but no hand jobs i'm afraid x x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

They are more inconspicuous that any other sexual act.

For example,

Your nan could give you one under the table and your parents wud never no?

I think that's a point well proven?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

You can't catch the clap off someone giving you a five knuckle shuffle either


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

There u go. 2 very good reasons, so gives mrs palm and her 5 littluns a drink


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

hands are for yourselves to use.... should be at least mouth for other people. hands are just being selfish imo x x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hands are also used to finish the act of sex in your partners face I believe it's called the money shot.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

It's like Sex Acts 101 in here this morning.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oddly the other night I had a first a hand job on the base of my chap whilst the girl rhode me, was pretty nice tbh!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

girls hate it when i do that.

Its just like them friggin off whilst ur bangin them.

Not my fault they cant take it all


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

No she was doing it to me.....


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

oh.

whoops hahahha


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Dead lifts and squats today just mixing it up until blast keeping the body guessing!

On squats big toe hurt a we bit when I got heavy, did 10 sets on both and really feeling it now!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm just on baby sets till holiday. Leaning up.

Felt like a nob this morning pressing 30kg db's.

But then again I did do 40 reps 

Really need to start the main compounds again. Not deadlift'd for a while.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> Not deadlift'd for a while.


They're over rated :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> They're over rated :lol:


noooo they are not! x x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Good for of cycle I reckon to maintain and ease the pace off after battering it for three months.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah. Think I'll stick to rack pulls as aposed to deads and leg press instead of squats.

Much easier


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ps. Just had to jab mt2 with a blue pin as I had no more slin pins.

That was kinda wierd as u have to do it subQ. Fkin killed aswell


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Why didn't you just ask me for some? I've loads.

Do you want some dropping off at work tomorrow?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

If u dnt mind bud yeah.

I'll swap u for some blue heart exctecy pills :lol:

Think I'm in all day


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Add Title


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> Add Title


Thought you was dead ??!!

Fatty


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Lean mass attack, need to be a lesn 110kg by the second week of December.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> View attachment 97870
> Lean mass attack, need to be a lesn 110kg by the second week of December.


Nice stash mate!!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Next part of the log will start the same time January for the biggest cycle I will of done to date.

Pics and intake updates as before.

What you say MB??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> Next part of the log will start the same time January for the biggest cycle I will of done to date.
> 
> Pics and intake updates as before.
> 
> What you say MB??


What's the plan mate?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

New year I want to get a big kick up the **** like we did at the start of this year.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> New year I want to get a big kick up the **** like we did at the start of this year.


Good plan!

Training gone off track I take it?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> New year I want to get a big kick up the **** like we did at the start of this year.


yeah me too bud , il be ending my blast around xmas. may come off alltogther for a bit . body could do with a break. and maybe a bit of motivation from you gays will help me if i decide to go natty for a while .


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't talk to nattys


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> I don't talk to nattys


some1 say something?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> I don't talk to people, just myself nowadays


Bless you


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

lmao

im on meal 3 .

meal 1 . whey sugar puffs and gold top

meal 2. spunk

meal 3 . sheperds pie , chicken and bacon barm


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Keep it up then lol.

@ rob ye the last part of the year I've had a rota cuff problem that healed up then I screwed my wrist, both fine now still over 100kg so can't complain and off cycle want to start again as soon as pos and really the earliest is couple of weeks into jan.

My new bird loves it so this coming year I'm going to do a load of blasts and cruises to hit my goal without being nagged at.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

and if she complains stab her in the eye with a needle


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> and if she complains stab her in the eye with a needle


Or fill her cups of tea with dnp instead of sugar!

Good for you trapps! Crack on


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Afternoon @Uk_mb clear you inbox bro!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I've toyed with idea of deca a few times, I think this cycle will be the one that I actually take the plunge


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> I've toyed with idea of deca a few times, I think this cycle will be the one that I actually take the plunge


Get some then 

Watch deca dick with the new gf lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

That was my main concern but the only way ill find out.........


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Rob wouldnt no about deca dick, as he constantly has it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Rob wouldnt no about deca dick, as he constantly has it


Correct. I just slosh it around


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Have you ever done deca you two?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> Have you ever done deca you two?


Nope. But I wish I had lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ye you probably should of


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I've ran npp before. Fast acting deca. Good results but I got deca penis lol

I've subscribed to this thread again so updating regularly.

Just had a decent delt session considering I feel like ****.

Did 2ml Sus before. Been trying to pin my chest with tren but the oil is thick making it almost impossible to asperate. I'm taking no chances lol not in chest anyway


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Got it done in pec. Thought I'd have bad pip today but just a little. Feel like absolute balls today. Fell asleep with heating on. All bunged up ffs.

Don't think il be training today


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I haven't trained for over two weeks know 

I always wack the meth tren in my chest on chest days but never done oil into it, next cycle I'm going to localise my jabs to the muscle groups I'm working as much as pos.

Ill put up a proposed cycle later.

The thread is back!!!!!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ive been stabbing my calves recently , with slin pins takes a while for the oil to go in but they are definatly gaining well from direct site injections

Hmm debating wether to start a new one man, this one went a bit of the subject didnt it lol

Let us no what u think, send us a text bud. I got a new iphone AGAIN lol , and im sure rob can tell you , im iphone illiterate - massivly lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Ive been stabbing my calves recently , with slin pins takes a while for the oil to go in but they are definatly gaining well from direct site injections
> 
> Hmm debating wether to start a new one man, this one went a bit of the subject didnt it lol
> 
> Let us no what u think, send us a text bud. I got a new iphone AGAIN lol , and im sure rob can tell you , im iphone illiterate - massivly lol


Yes, your a spastic pmsl

Start a new one gents!

And your mad pinning in ya calfs lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

thats the diffrence between me and you roberto.. my calves are as big as your theighs ... yours are as big as my little toe


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> thats the diffrence between me and you roberto.. my calves are as big as your theighs ... yours are as big as my little toe


Slag!

Mine are actually in good shape


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm happy with what ever bud, new thread or keep this one. Why should I care ill win either way


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> I'm happy with what ever bud, new thread or keep this one. Why should I care ill win either way


Tell you what though...... can you quote people in your new one pmsl


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Off to the gym. Started a new split

When you see it. You'll think fukin Jenny has designed it.

Mon- hams. Calves. Lats

Tue- shoulders

Wed- tricep. Rear delt/traps. Calves

Thu- off

Fri- bicep. Quads.

Sat- chest

Chest was supposed to be tonight but pip is terrible lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

What labs do you rate lads, me Rohm pc and wc some pharma are all I've ever used all good though


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Tell you what though...... can you quote people in your new one pmsl


Sorry sir forgot to quote


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Proposed cycle:

Wildcat DecaTest 500 (200mg Deca/200mg Test Deca/100mg Cyp)

@ 2ml p/w for 14wks

ROHM Testosterone Propionate 10ml 100mg/ml

@ 1ml every other day for 8weeks then from then till the end of deca every second to third day.

Kicked with oxys @100mg e/d for 4-5weeks.

Anything back on that?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks to be a good cycle. As for labs , I'd stick with what you know mate. I stick with wc.

I'd suggest using an ai too if running deca and oxy man.

My cycle

Wc Sus 250 @ 4ml week

Wc trenoprop (75mg ace. 125 tren prop)

80mg dbol

40mcg clen

Gh6 @ 150iu x 3 daily

This week doing

750iu everyday hcg

Mt2.

Just started the tren so should be feeling it very soon.

I think training off now until Monday feeling ran down. Although piled myself full of vitamins last night feeling a little better.

Rob wen u coming down for a session. (Training )

I'm like a human pin cusion lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Looks to be a good cycle. As for labs , I'd stick with what you know mate. I stick with wc.
> 
> I'd suggest using an ai too if running deca and oxy man.
> 
> ...


Up for a session you mean lol

What's the weather like at Blackpool over winter 

80mg of dbol! Blue hearts or BD ones?

Why the clen too.......

Junkie lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Up for a session you mean lol
> 
> What's the weather like at Blackpool over winter
> 
> ...


Db ones. I have a hunch they fakes. They crumble in your hands. So I just bumped up the dose.

Wat the fcuk do you think the weather is like u plank lol.

-2 this morning. Lovvvverly

Oh and added the clen because I'm a massive fan of dominoes pizza at the moment lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Db ones. I have a hunch they fakes. They crumble in your hands. So I just bumped up the dose.
> 
> Wat the fcuk do you think the weather is like u plank lol.
> 
> ...


Well that's sh1t lol they should be hard!

Probably still dbol but you'll need more, good idea to up it! Try BH's 

Nice and cold then lol

You fat fcuk! Pmsl


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

You boys ever heard of a lab jd legends??


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> You boys ever heard of a lab jd legends??


Never heard of them man, arent jd sports going bust

but there are so many new labs popping up. is it flying around your area?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> You boys ever heard of a lab jd legends??


Sounds like a program on TV

Never heard of them mate, probably a local lab like fatty said


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

My mate uses them there bloody expensive but look at his results.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> My mate uses them there bloody expensive but look at his results.
> View attachment 102491
> View attachment 102492


Can't see 2nd pic lol

Edit - quote brought it up 

Looks well!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Can't see 2nd pic lol
> 
> Edit - quote brought it up
> 
> Looks well!


Deca test e dbol cycle he's only done two cycles!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah it does look well. Well spotted Robert. Keen eye on you haven't you.

Keen eye

**** calves. That's our Roberto


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Yeah it does look well. Well spotted Robert. Keen eye on you haven't you.
> 
> Keen eye
> 
> **** calves. That's our Roberto


I have great calves you slag! Lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I have gay calves you slag! Lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Wasn't ment to be training today but went to my old dears for tea. Huge lasagne and apple crumble and custard.

I actually craved training after that. Plus the fact I'm bored lol

Good bicep session hammered forearms too.

More jabs 2mro. CBa lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Couldn't help yourself. What did you do for forearms? I really struggle there to bulk.

I'm starting to realise my proposed cycle is going to be like a darts comp, I'm going to be pinning loads.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Couldn't help yourself. What did you do for forearms? I really struggle there to bulk.
> 
> I'm starting to realise my proposed cycle is going to be like a darts comp, I'm going to be pinning loads.


Forearms- have a look on YouTube mate the pump you get from forearms is crazy lol

Basically - ez bar. Reverse bicep curls

I'm trying to start doing forearms and calves every other session to build them up, high weight low reps. Always crazy pumps in them both but never seem to grow lol.

What you doing over Xmas mate. I've decided I'm going to screw the diet off until after Xmas lol. Put on my winter fat coat. Keep protein high


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Do them all the time, I do that gay little dumbbell curl thing also nothing really helps. I do have long arms though or more likely its me just over assessing myself.

Christmas isn't an issue for me I'm eating just generally healthy up until and ill probably going to get drunk 3 maybe four times from know till then. Haven't got ****ed this month and it was my birthday at the start of it.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

What do you reckon on sus lads never done it might give it a go


----------

